# Transformers: Dark of the Moon



## Dreaming Space Cowboy (Apr 1, 2010)

And will be shot in Moscow And Chigago

BLACKZILLA

BLACKZILLA

What can I say? Other then that it's going to blow ass and be as pointless as revenge of the fallen. (Sorry if this thread was made already)

God I hope they kill off the following people....

That Sector 7 guy. Also. . .Kill Shia. This movie should center around the Autobots and have the only humans be Lennox and his squad.

AND FOR THE FUCKIN LOVE OF THE GODDAMN BATMAN, KILL THOSE FUCKIN PARENTS STARTING WITH THE MOTHER FUCKIN MOM!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2010)

Can't wait to see the giant amorphous hunks of painted steel fighting again!


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2010)

Apparently per Bay himself, the Ferrai 458 Italia will be making an appearance in this film as one of the Transformers. Before anyone else says it, I'm calling it as Hotrod.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 1, 2010)

fuck yeah. i'm one of the rare few who liked the last two movies. maybe i just like giant robots tearing shit up


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 1, 2010)

I can see the CGI depatment sweating in fear right now...just knowing that Bay's going to want to do Unicron now.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 1, 2010)

Can't wait to see the Twins. Yeah, they were 1 of the reasons ROTF was sooooo brilliant.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2010)

I knew it was confirmed.  I have heard information about it for a few months now.

But when I read the title for this thread I find myself thinking..."PLEASE UN-CONFIRM IT SOMEONE!"  

Seriously, the first two films were lousy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2010)

This better make up for Revenge of the Failure.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2010)

Moonwalker said:


> And will be shot in Moscow And Chigago
> 
> BLACKZILLA
> 
> ...



They did that for revenge and people hated it center on robots and having a 45 minute fight scene alone at the end of robots fighting. 

I liked both, robots beating each other up is ok with me.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2010)

The last one sucked balls, I can't believe Bay can show his face let alone make another piece of shit. And In 3D so you can see shit flying at you, die Hollywood DIE!!!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 1, 2010)

Bayformers 2 Revenge of The Failen was really bad. I really like action movies, and if the action movie has good action, I can easily ignore a bad plot. But the action In TF 1 was short-lived. And in TF 2, the action was so shaky;you couldn't follow who was hitting who.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm only interested in seeing Megan Fox. I don't have high hopes for the film itself.


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I'm only interested in seeing Megan Fox. I don't have high hopes for the film itself.



Here's hoping that like my childhood hero, Optimus Prime, she has also _upgraded_ herself to a whole new level for the final film in the trilogy.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 1, 2010)

Part 1 was good but part 2 sucked balls. In part 1, Optimus Prime was a bit underpowered but in part 2 he was seriously overpowered. That Fallen dude who killed all the other Primes was taken out like a little girl by one Prime. Shit did not make sense.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 2, 2010)

FUCK NO.

*NO.*

NOT ANOTHER ONE.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 2, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Part 1 was good but part 2 sucked balls. In part 1, Optimus Prime was a bit underpowered but in part 2 he was seriously overpowered. That Fallen dude who killed all the other Primes was taken out like a little girl by one Prime. Shit did not make sense.



he was always over powered in part 1 too, him and megatron towered over the others.


----------



## Chee (Apr 2, 2010)

Not seeing this one. No way. No how.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2010)

sure the first two were dumb, but they were dumb in a fun way.  I stand by my original statement that anyone who went to see them knowing Bay was involved and still got angry is the stupidest person on earth.


in any case I DEMAND more Jetfire


----------



## Enigma (Apr 2, 2010)

So instead of working on a good story like he should, he just cares about the scenery?


----------



## Brian (Apr 2, 2010)

I learned my lesson from the last film, so I don't plan on watching it.


----------



## Smokahontas (Apr 2, 2010)

MORE MEAGAN AND ROBOT FIGHT PLEASE!!!!..


----------



## mootz (Apr 2, 2010)

no megan!!!!

Same amount of robot, add just a tiny bit of story= success


----------



## sparkykandy (Apr 2, 2010)

Meh, was disappointed in the first one and hated the second one.  Despite this, I know that I'm going to see this one in theaters when it first comes out.  I mean, it can't possibly be any worse than the second one, can it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2010)

I'll watch it... I just won't see it in theatres again. I'm not fallin' fer that.


----------



## Detective (Apr 2, 2010)

Megan Fox better return for the third film as a D-Cup in disguise.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 2, 2010)

When I saw the trailers for the first movie, I felt ambivalent, a little bit apprehensive, a little bit stoked.  I fucking loved the first one, dumb and flawed as it was.

When I saw the trailers for the second movie, I felt ambivalence, while I was stoked, I also felt underwhelmed for some reason.  I thought the second one was a total waste of my time.

I'm reserving judgment for this, although I'll probably see it.

If they do Unicron, who should do the voice?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 2, 2010)

Maybe he'll beep like a computer.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2010)

Why go to a theater if not to take advantage of the sound system to listen to ear splitting explosions and giant rust heaps humping in a screen bigger than your house?

answer me that


----------



## Detective (Apr 2, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> If they do Unicron, who should do the voice?



Unfortunately, Orson Welles pasted away with some of his last work being the original 1986 movie. 

A strong, sophisticated, yet ruthlessly unrelenting voice would be needed for Unicron if he appears in TF3 though. I would nominate Liam Neeson(See anything he's been in or just Taken) or Terence Stamp(Just see Zod) with the same digital enhancements they added to Hugo Weaving's voice to make Megatron.



Kilowog said:


> Why go to a theater if not to take advantage of the sound system to listen to ear splitting explosions and giant rust heaps humping in a screen bigger than your house?
> 
> answer me that



I C U Rhetorical Question.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2010)

It's (partially) serious.  Maybe its the fact that I went to see them with a huge group of buds and we all had fun yelling "BOOM!" and such in the theater and wasted time at Round Table afterwards and then played X-BOX.  Kind of like how the Hangover is hilarious with friends but alright by yourself.

It's a good "turn off your brain and act like a child" theater movie.  and mind you I am not a Bay fanatic, I despise the rest of his movies with a passion and can be described as an "artsy fartsy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" when it comes to movies.


----------



## Detective (Apr 2, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> It's (partially) serious.  Maybe its the fact that I went to see them with a huge group of buds and we all had fun yelling "BOOM!" and such in the theater and wasted time at Round Table afterwards and then played X-BOX.  Kind of like how the Hangover is hilarious with friends but alright by yourself.
> 
> It's a good "turn off your brain and act like a child" theater movie.  and mind you I am not a Bay fanatic, I despise the rest of his movies with a passion and can be described as an "artsy fartsy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" when it comes to movies.



I can dig that. When I see movies with my friends, we have running commentary as well. Just quietly, unlike a lot of people who have 5.1 Surround Sound built into their voice boxes.

I'll be honest, while watching the first TF movie, during the Autobots arrival sequence and as Optimus spoke for the first time, I had to lift my hand to check that I was the same age and not traveled back in time to be the little kid who used to play with the Hasbro toys. Steve Jablonsky's score was epic.

P.S: Best film Bay ever did was The Rock. Manliest Movie with Greatest Main Theme of All Time. Of All Time. Too bad someone sent him the memo to be a huge over rated douchebag after making such a masterpiece. That or he sold his soul for just enough time to make that one immortal film.


*Spoiler*: _Rock House Jail_ 



[YOUTUBE]b9MG9hflI-c[/YOUTUBE]

4:00 - 5:35 + 7:10 -7:40 FTW.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2010)

yeah The Rock is the only Bay movie I'd qualify as "Good" without the added fun of explosions.

Generally his movies can be watchable with friends if he sticks to his niche of mindlessness.  Bad Boys was fun in a moronically retarded way.  It's when he tries to get "deep" that it becomes *unforgivable* (Pearl Harbor, The Island)


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 2, 2010)

Revenge of the Fallen was one of the only movies where I found myself wanting my money back at the end.

So... needless to say I won't be seeing it... in theaters at least.  Gonna rip that shit so hard.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Apr 2, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> sure the first two were dumb, but they were dumb in a fun way.  I stand by my original statement that anyone who went to see them knowing Bay was involved and still got angry is the stupidest person on earth.
> 
> 
> in any case I DEMAND more Jetfire



this              .


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 2, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> When I saw the trailers for the first movie, I felt ambivalent, a little bit apprehensive, a little bit stoked.  I fucking loved the first one, dumb and flawed as it was.
> 
> When I saw the trailers for the second movie, I felt ambivalence, while I was stoked, I also felt underwhelmed for some reason.  I thought the second one was a total waste of my time.
> 
> ...



How about Keith David?


----------



## Raviene (Apr 3, 2010)

you guys are too critical...

so long as i see giant robots beating the shit(rust) out of each other in a big screen... then its a money well spent for me


----------



## Damaris (Apr 3, 2010)

i will be seeing this

explosions 
megan fox's tits (hopefully)
giant robots


that's all i need


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 3, 2010)

I think I'd rather watch the 80s TF Movie again than this


----------



## Dante (Apr 3, 2010)

Transformers annoy me, still I'll watch it, I have nothing better to do


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 3, 2010)

Bay                   lives.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 3, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I think I'd rather watch the 80s TF Movie again than this



You should always watch the 80s movie.  It's fucking awesome.


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 3, 2010)

Damaris said:


> i will be seeing this
> 
> explosions
> megan fox's tits (hopefully)
> ...



I need one more thing: good jokes. That's why the first movie was better than the second, even though it had less giant robots and less megan fox's tits.

I will be praying for a bikini scene with her. It's the last movie, after all. They should give it their all.


----------



## Just Blaze (Apr 3, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> It's the last movie, after all.



That's where you would be wrong.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 3, 2010)

TR1 was ok, TR2 was fucking overrated piece of mother turd, Megan Fox is fucking overrated


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 3, 2010)

This franchise is simply a mehhhhhhhhhh, you watch it to see cool shit and that's the jest of things. I will see it no problem as I suspect many who claim they wont will. This isn’t an Oscar contender neither is it meant to be, if they can provide scenes like the Optimus "I will take you all on" then hey you got my money.


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 3, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> That's where you would be wrong.



One can always hope 

But I still want Fox in a bikini 



ExoSkel said:


> TR1 was ok, TR2 was fucking overrated piece of mother turd, Megan Fox is fucking overrated



You mean, TR1 was a magnificent explosion of joy descended from heaven and TR2 was just great entertainment.


----------



## Glued (Apr 3, 2010)

Remember the old days when transformers were about transformers and humans were just sidekicks who got in trouble.

Maybe if Bays actually spent time developing transformers instead of just talking about some stupid teenager with angst problems I might actually care.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 3, 2010)

i loved both movies ,but im not a theater person so i have to wait for the DVD.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 3, 2010)

I am excited

Another forest fight please


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 3, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I'm only interested in seeing Megan Fox. I don't have high hopes for the film itself.



thats the same reason for me


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 3, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> I need one more thing: good jokes. That's why the first movie was better than the second, even though it had less giant robots and less megan fox's tits.
> 
> I will be praying for a bikini scene with her. It's the last movie, after all. They should give it their all.



I can never for the life of me understand why people like Megan Fox so much. she's an overrated piece of shit actress who brings down every movie she's in.


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 3, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I can never for the life of me understand why people like Megan Fox so much. she's an overrated piece of shit actress who brings down every movie she's in.



You seem to be under the impression that people watch Transformers for the sake of seeing believable interaction believable characters that are portrayed by skilled actors. That is, of course, a stupid idea, since the very premise of this movie (living robots that came from space and still look like cars) is fundamentally unbelievable. If those are your concerns when watching a movie, there are other movies that facilitate that. I don't care about her acting skills, especially not in these movies. I care about her tits, face and ass. In that order.



Ben Grimm said:


> Remember the old days when transformers were about transformers and humans were just sidekicks who got in trouble.
> 
> Maybe if Bays actually spent time developing transformers instead of just talking about some stupid teenager with angst problems I might actually care.


Go away.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 3, 2010)

Raviene said:


> you guys are too critical...
> 
> so long as i see giant robots beating the shit(rust) out of each other in a big screen... then its a money well spent for me


But not when the action is very hard to see. All I saw was bodies, I didn't see fists flying. It had as much clarity to the action scenes as AvP 2.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2010)

Goku1003 said:


> But not when the action is very hard to see. All I saw was bodies, I didn't see fists flying. It had as much clarity to the action scenes as AvP 2.



it's more visible in T2. like when bumblebee ripped off one of the decepticons arms then kick the shit out of him



Damaris said:


> i will be seeing this
> 
> explosions
> megan fox's tits (hopefully)
> ...



sums up my thoughts. i like boobs and seeing things go boom.


----------



## Chee (Apr 3, 2010)

I like substance with my boobs and booms.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 3, 2010)

I loved the first film.. second was okay..
I hope the third one will be good.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 3, 2010)

So long as Unicron (I will be shocked if he isn't the villain for this film) doesn't job to the US Military, this film should be a decent watch.

Just like with RoTF, I'm not expecting a great movie, just an adrenaline-filled BOOM-fest.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2010)

Chee said:


> I like substance with my boobs and booms.



substance is a plus



Watchman said:


> So long as Unicron (I will be shocked if he isn't the villain for this film) doesn't job to the US Military, this film should be a decent watch.
> 
> Just like with RoTF, I'm not expecting a great movie, just an adrenaline-filled BOOM-fest.



lol I think it's going to be pretty tough to put a a robot as big as a planet on the big screen.I say unicron stays out .


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2010)

The action is Transformers has always been pretty useless, shaky cams, dodgy angles and its boring after a while.


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2010)

Chee said:


> I like substance with my boobs and booms.



Megan Fox will return as a Size D(DD?) in disguise for this last movie. And the booms may include tactical nukes in space if Unicron is involved.

You can't get more good old substance than that. 

P.S: I am only seeing this film for the closure factor and more Autobot curbstomping. TF2's formula of Crude Humour + Action + Crude Humour was a true turn off.


----------



## Chee (Apr 3, 2010)

Her boobs will actually be a transformer. PLOT TWIST!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2010)

transforming boobs?


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> transforming boobs?



Don't be so subtle with such cryptic comments. 

At first you were like [  ] then when the thought processed, you were [  ] and finally at the end of the day.... .


----------



## Chee (Apr 3, 2010)

Transforming boobs...into a penis.


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2010)

Chee said:


> Transforming boobs...into a penis.



...TRANSformers!?!? Was this the plan all along!? This... doesn't... compute.


----------



## Chee (Apr 3, 2010)

IT WAS THERE ALL ALONG. YOU JUST DIDN'T NOTICE IT!


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2010)

Chee said:


> IT WAS THERE ALL ALONG. YOU JUST DIDN'T NOTICE IT!



I KNOW THE THEME OF THIS SERIES IS BEING IN DISGUISE BUT THIS IS JUST TOO MUCH. SOLID SNAKE LEVEL OF STEALTHINESS BY FUCKING MICHAEL BAY.

Well played.

_*Superman Has Been Instant KO'd.*_


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2010)

Chee you can't hate on Megan Boob, you only liked D9 because Sharlto was in it


----------



## Chee (Apr 3, 2010)

NO. 

I liked the action and the bromance between Wikus and Christopher.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2010)

You liked looking at his ass, admit it


----------



## Chee (Apr 3, 2010)

...okay, you caught me. 

He has a nice ass, what can I say.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2010)

Its okay Chee, we've all been there

I remember watching Elektra on to see Garner in different costumes


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> You liked looking at his ass, admit it


OMG, that's sexual objectification. 

There shall be none of that type of commentary in this thread. The quality of this movie demands it. 

Also, that rumour about Bay making Megan Fox wash his car as her audition for the ticket to stardom is totally a slanderous rumour.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 3, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> You mean, TR1 was a magnificent explosion of joy descended from heaven and TR2 was just great entertainment.


LoL, way to twist my interpretation, dude. I meant serious when I wrote my post. 

TR2 was fucking shit.


----------



## Chee (Apr 3, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Its okay Chee, we've all been there
> 
> I remember watching Elektra on to see Garner in different costumes



Yea, but District 9 was a better movie than Elektra. So Sexy Sharlto was an extra bonus.


----------



## Roy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'll watch it. Even if its shitty.


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 3, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> LoL, way to twist my interpretation, dude. I meant serious when I wrote my post.
> 
> TR2 was fucking shit.



If you meant what you wrote then you are schtoopid.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Apr 3, 2010)

Once the Japanese script writers and Michael Bay touched  transformers they fucked it up.  Everything after Beast Wars is shit. I'll still watch it hoping it's improved.


----------



## Dreaming Space Cowboy (May 22, 2010)

Here is some good news for you "REAL" Transformers and maybe half of the Transformers films cuz the other half will drop it... but then again we are better off without those geeks who cannot get a GF.


Source

I guess now he wants to focus on plot and development. I see good things for T3.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 23, 2010)

And out walks the tits


----------



## Amphi (May 23, 2010)

i honestly liked the first two transformers movies, although i think there was a bit too much focus on love which of course I'm sure a lot of people would agree with that


----------



## Vonocourt (May 23, 2010)

I'll watch it. Pretty much at this point, I see no reason as to not finish the trilogy. I mean, I bothered watching Revenge of the Sith.

First one was a shit film that didn't realize it had giant robots sworn to fight each other until the last thirty minutes.
Second one was a louder, more obnoxious piece of shit, but actually realized that it had giant roborts and had them fight each other. I'll admit it's a awful film, but I'd be lying if I said I didn't get some kind of enjoyment out of it.

All I wanted out of the first movie was giant robots smashing each other to bits. As Spoony once said, _"My script for Transformers would have been a deck of flash cards with nonsense words like FWAM and KRA-KOOM!  written on them."_ I didn't get that in the first movie. I did get it in the second...only with a bunch of other bullshit along with it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 23, 2010)

Can't wait to see how much racism, sexism and potty jokes Bay throws in this one.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 23, 2010)

ROTF was pretty crappy, but hopefully if they get Gemma Arterton for the 3rd one then....


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 23, 2010)

The second one was like the first one doubled over, twice the bullshit and twice the good stuff. Too bad the good stuff wasn't enough to bury the bullshit.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 23, 2010)

As far as i'm concerned the movies are average at best. Transformers in general doesn't feel like it belongs in the realm of live-action anyway. Should always stick with the animated versions.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 23, 2010)

Not sure how live action has anything to do with it. The robots look amazing and real as they ever could. The issue is the script.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 23, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> As far as i'm concerned the movies are average at best. Transformers in general doesn't feel like it belongs in the realm of live-action anyway. Should always stick with the animated versions.



Not when they let Micheal Bay write parts of the story at least.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 26, 2010)

Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 26, 2010)

lol who's that?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 26, 2010)

I wish Bay was Chinese so that they could have executed him for the cinematic abortion he unleashed upon the world.


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (May 26, 2010)

**

*This is similar to what they did with High School Musical.. They keep making movies..*


*I loved the first one.. but the second one was very disappointing..I can imagine wht the 3rd one will be like..*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 26, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I wish Bay was Chinese so that they could have executed him for the cinematic abortion he unleashed upon the world.



hey now bad boys was awesome.

"shit just got real"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 26, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> hey now bad boys was awesome.
> 
> "shit just got real"


Bad Boys II was awesome. Not so much the first one.

And yeah, I will admit, if you let a monkey fling his shit around in a bathroom just long enough, he'll eventually get some in the pot.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 26, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol who's that?



The replacement.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 26, 2010)

I like Armageddon.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 26, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....



I didn't think it was possible to find somebody even less attractive than Megan Fox...but apparent I was wrong


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 26, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I like Armageddon.



Why **


----------



## Zhariel (May 26, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I didn't think it was possible to find somebody even less attractive than Megan Fox...but apparent I was wrong



Yeah, but could that be a less flattering picture? I mean, seriously.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 26, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Why **



Cause                       .


----------



## Narcissus (May 26, 2010)

I have high expectations for the action and visuals.

And very low expectations for the dialogue and humor. I'll go see it, and hope Bay learned from his mistakes in RotF. I'm not holding my breath though.


----------



## Corran (May 26, 2010)

Will Linkin Park bother to write a new song for this movie or will they use the same song as the last two movies?


----------



## Vonocourt (May 27, 2010)

Corran said:


> Will Linkin Park bother to write a new song for this movie or will they use the same song as the last two movies?


Why Linkin Park when you can get Stan Bush trying to be Linkin Park?
[YOUTUBE]U3_EXxwDpq0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Corran (May 27, 2010)

^I saw that revised version a year ago and it killed part of my childhood


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 27, 2010)

Is she still fugly guys? 

(she looks like she doesn't get much activity in her brain, perfect replacement for fox )


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2010)

Someone suggested Ashley Greene and heh, she's no Ashley Greene. 





There are people out there who would eat broken glass to get with Ashley Greene...and she can actually act. Which is something the women in these movies have been missing.


----------



## Corran (May 27, 2010)

But you would probably have to pay Ashley Greene.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2010)

I say we all chip in, make this piece of shit at least half way watchable.


----------



## Grrblt (May 27, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Is she still fugly guys?


If you manage to take your eyes off her boobs and look at her face, you'll see that the answer to your question is a big fat *yes*.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 27, 2010)

this gonna suck soo bad


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 27, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> *Is she still fugly guys*?
> 
> (she looks like she doesn't get much activity in her brain, perfect replacement for fox )



That would be a yes.


----------



## Narcissus (May 27, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Is she still fugly guys?



A-HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA!

Ha.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 27, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Someone suggested Ashley Greene and heh, she's no Ashley Greene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





/my reaction to those pics

But yea, like someone said above, ashley greene would demand payment.

but yea, the replacement looks better in the picture someone posted above, but the girl is still in dire need of a sammich.


----------



## Chee (May 27, 2010)

Why does Michael Bay keep casting chicks that look as if they are brain dead?


----------



## Roy (May 27, 2010)

Whats the chicks name?


----------



## Banhammer (May 27, 2010)

I can barely wait to not watch this one either.


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2010)

Haters gonna hate.

Looking forward to more explosions and more autobots so I can fap. Everything else is insignificant.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2010)

Why did they photoshop a horse's head onto a woman's body?


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2010)

Wait... is that chick really the replacement for Fox?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2010)

She kind of looks like a fox.

I mean a real, live fox. Only uglier and more retarded.


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2010)

Is she _really_ the replacement though? God.. I never thought I would say this.. but please bring Fox back if that chick is the replacement. What the shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2010)

We can only hope that they are just vicious rumors. If I went to the theatre and she was on the screen I'd burn my wang off with hot butter and sue.


----------



## Kno7 (May 27, 2010)

Ugh so they went with _her_.

And they were considering Sarah Wright. At least she has a pretty face.


----------



## Storminator Steel (May 27, 2010)

This time around can we please have some decepticons other then Megatron and I suppose Starscream who arn't weak as shit.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 27, 2010)

Why did you do this to us Megan?


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 27, 2010)

Storminator Steel said:


> This time around can we please have some decepticons other then Megatron and I suppose Starscream who arn't weak as shit.



This. and for the love of god...actually kill a couple of the autobots and marines...I mean for christ's sake we killed off what two dozen decepticons in RotF and only a single autobot (Not counting Jetfire) died there...not to mention it was an autobot who had only just shown up as well (Jolt)


----------



## Vonocourt (May 27, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> This. and for the love of god...actually kill a couple of the autobots and *marines*...



Hey hey HEY! Scut Farkus died in the first one.


----------



## Corran (May 27, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> This. and for the love of god...actually kill a couple of the autobots and marines...I mean for christ's sake we killed off what two dozen decepticons in RotF and only a single autobot (Not counting Jetfire) died there...not to mention it was an autobot who had only just shown up as well (Jolt)



I remember a couple of RC bots getting blown up..... figures he'd kill off the only female Autobot


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2010)

I wonder how Bay will pack more racism into this one?


----------



## Kno7 (May 28, 2010)

And testicle jokes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> And testicle jokes.


Maybe Bay is secretly a 13 year old white kid from the suburbs?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 28, 2010)

^Don't insult 13 year old white kids from the suburbs 



Kno7 said:


> Ugh so they went with _her_.
> 
> And they were considering Sarah Wright. At least she has a pretty face.



There were chances that they were going to get Gemma Arterton too but I guess the main problem is that Gemma looks like she actually uses her brain.

A big no no for bay. 

I wonder if they will have Unicron in this  ( I keep on saying Unicorn )


----------



## Hannibal (May 28, 2010)

They killed Jazz in the first one


----------



## Talon. (May 29, 2010)

im looking forward, i demand original 1987 writing staff 




Vonocourt said:


> Why Linkin Park when you can get Stan Bush trying to be Linkin Park?
> [YOUTUBE]U3_EXxwDpq0[/YOUTUBE]



sweet mother of ozzy osbourne, that was terrible

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZKpByV5764&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
dont fuck with a classic


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2010)

...... the new chick... Bring Megan back..


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 1, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ...... the new chick... Bring Megan back..



this .

the new girl isn't doing it for me


----------



## Talon. (Jun 1, 2010)

same here. she sucks massive donkey balls.
three words: TRANSVESTITE DONKEY WITCH.


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 2, 2010)

Funny how nobody brings up the "oh so hideous" toe thumb now that they've seen the replacement.


----------



## Munak (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't know, chick's doing it for me.

Just as long as we focus the camera on the good parts.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey instead of replacing Meagan Fox with another stupid sub-par fugly bitch how about we just kill the useless character?


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 2, 2010)

I say bring the aussie back from the first movie. She was insanely hot.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 3, 2010)

^You mean Isabel Lucas from the second movie? Ugh, when I saw this movie I thought she looked pretty good, but when I searched for pics of her I... I felt betrayed



Chaos Ghost said:


> Hey instead of replacing Meagan Fox with another stupid sub-par fugly bitch how about we just kill the useless character?



This... I don't give a shit about Sam's lovey-dovey story. Maybe Bay just wants to brag about the amazing CGI work his team will do to make the new girl look good because they are going to have to a hell of a lot of work to make her look hot.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 3, 2010)

I won't see it if the Twins and that toy truck Decipticon are in it.


----------



## Honzou (Jun 3, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Hey instead of replacing Meagan Fox with another stupid sub-par fugly bitch how about we just kill the useless character?



Thank you sir. I couldn't stand either movie because of thumb girl. Next movie needs less Sam and more deaths all around.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 3, 2010)

I actually have no beef with Sam, its the other civ humans I hate. The first one, I tolerated because it was the first movie, random alien show up on the planet, bound to be alot of human interaction.

Second one? Fox and Sam's fam had no place in that disappointing film


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 3, 2010)

I hated how Sam's parents were in like every single fucking scene in the entire film. I actually raged loudly in the cinema when they randomly appeared TWICE at the end in Egypt.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 3, 2010)

Sam's parent=Bay's sorry ass attempt at comedy relief.


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 3, 2010)

Shark Skin said:


> ^You mean Isabel Lucas from the second movie? Ugh, when I saw this movie I thought she looked pretty good, but when I searched for pics of her I... I felt betrayed
> 
> 
> 
> This... I don't give a shit about Sam's lovey-dovey story. Maybe Bay just wants to brag about the amazing CGI work his team will do to make the new girl look good because they are going to have to a hell of a lot of work to make her look hot.


Oh the girl that turned out to be a robot? I meant Rachael taylor, the girl who plays maggie the analyst.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jun 3, 2010)

I somehow get the feeling Megan Fox wants to work in a different sci fi genre...


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 3, 2010)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I somehow get the feeling Megan Fox wants to work in a different sci fi genre...



Fuckin' hipster.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 3, 2010)

> Oh the girl that turned out to be a robot? I meant Rachael taylor, the girl who plays maggie the analyst.



She was hot.

Lets just get rid of the fanservice bimbos and focus on the Transformers at hand, not Sam going to college or his love story, or his parents, and battles with actually some personality to them like the first film at the very least.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 4, 2010)

Sorry fans, sex sells.  Duuuuuh.


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 4, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> She was hot.
> 
> Lets just get rid of the fanservice bimbos and focus on the Transformers at hand, not Sam going to college or his love story, or his parents, and battles with actually some personality to them like the first film at the very least.


Yeah I guess you're right. More emphasis on the robots would be nice. Not necessarily just their fights but their story as well.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 4, 2010)

Fox's replacement is no better IMO

She got trout lips


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 4, 2010)

Man, looking back, Megan Fox was actually attractive back in the first movie...but man she looks really fake in that photo. It's kind of creeping me out.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 4, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> Oh the girl that turned out to be a robot? I meant Rachael taylor, the girl who plays maggie the analyst.



I completely forgot about her


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 4, 2010)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I somehow get the feeling Megan Fox wants to work in a different sci fi genre...



Thank heck SW is all over.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2010)

I won't see it if those adorable and hilarious twins aren't in it. pek


----------



## Wesley (Jun 4, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Thank heck SW is all over.



Ha!  Live action series next year.  Strong possibility of another trilogy in the pipeline.  It ain't over until every last Warsie lie DEAD!


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 4, 2010)

Iron Man kicks Transformer's ass


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm personally glad that Megan Fox is leaving the franchise. It's make or break it for her from now on, to see if she can actually fucking act. Apparently, Mockey Rourke says she actually has some talent so 

Yeah, they should've just brought back Rachel Taylor, new chick is fugly 

Edit: The only part I like on her are those giant lips 

Edit: Yes, I'm a freak. But with those hugh lips...


----------



## darksage78 (Jun 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I won't see it if those adorable and hilarious twins aren't in it. pek


Bay said recently that they won't be but both have been seen on site of shoots so far. So it's probably his attempt at misinformation again.


----------



## Dash (Jun 5, 2010)

Bring back Megan. 

Never got the Fox hate anyways.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 5, 2010)

Dash said:


> Bring back Megan.
> 
> Never got the Fox hate anyways.


I'm thinking its a general phoenomena, people are tired of having random starlettes shoved into remakes of their childhood series/movies only to visually please 12 years old boys who never touched an actual woman before.

I'm pretty sure a third of the guys that went to see tranformers only went for the hot chick, well if you want hot chicks I'd suggest porn movies or goin out in clubs...

But thats not gonna happen, hollywood wants to sell and teenage boys like to have hard-ons in movie theaters apparently.


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2010)

> *Uncle Phil is NOT DEAD, Y'all!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I bet Jazz(Not the one who died in TF1) thought he could use the funeral as an excuse to get close to Hilary but he's probably gonna get tossed out the door again now.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2010)

No point to watching this movie without Megan Fox!!!


----------



## AndrewRogue (Jun 7, 2010)

Any confirmed Autobots or Decepticons? I want pics...


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 10, 2010)

> The film will be in 3D. Last I heard they were not using 3D cameras to shoot this movie, meaning it'll be an upconversion.  Michael Bay has been skeptical of that technology before, so presumably this is a studio decision.
> Shockwave, a Decepticon that can transform into a massive laser gun, is the villain. That's cool. Big guns are cool.
> Lots of acknowledgments that the last movie wasn't so hot, with the blame being lied at the foot of the writer's strike of 2007-2008.
> Less "dorky comedy", e.g. no more racial caricature Autobots. (I don't believe this one for a second.)
> The plot revolves around the space race of the 50's and 60's and how the Transformers might have been involved.









Fuck that 3d shit.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 10, 2010)

Shockwave...Hot damn...please for the love god don't kill him off Bay.

3D


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 10, 2010)

Shockwave


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 10, 2010)

what's so cool about someone who transforms into a gun


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 10, 2010)

It's a *big* gun. Megatron transforms into a small gun, hence he's gay and not as cool as Shockwave.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 11, 2010)

So will the setting be during the 50s and 60s or will there just be lots of flashbacks?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-ItfWY3xMQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## darksage78 (Jun 11, 2010)

As long as the plot makes sense this time - I wonder which iteration Shockwave will take after TV or Marvel comics... Sorta hoping this time the Decepticons are an actual threat =/


----------



## Viciousness (Jun 12, 2010)

Wesley said:


> So will the setting be during the 50s and 60s or will there just be lots of flashbacks?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-ItfWY3xMQ[/YOUTUBE]



lmao..the flesh creatures went on shockwave. "He's so slow" starscream "I told you he could.." "shut up starscream"

And if Juggs could say bitch, spike could say shit in 86, i'm sure shockwave can say bitches now. Probably flashback though since shockwave shouldve been 3rd in command after Megs and Starscream. But him holding down a whole movie is hard to imagine considering he's unchrasimatic...Unicron has gotta show up and bring Galvatron, scourge, cyclonus, the armada, and the swoops. If he does though I wish theyd actually shoot it in 3d and not upscale it.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 12, 2010)

Shockwave 

And he's still transforming into a gun?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 30, 2010)

I would of turned him into a satellite cannon if they were going to make changes, but Soundwave is already a satellite. :/

Not a bad choice of villain in my opinion, though Starscream rising to main villain would be preferred.

Thank Primus for no Unicron, I don't want to know how badly that would turn out.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Nightblade (Oct 7, 2010)

I lold hahaha.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 7, 2010)

Somehow, I feel a rising urge to pull the lever.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 7, 2010)

on a slightly different note I've now watched Bayformers 1 at least  dozen times now.

Been babysitting my 3 year old nephew and he fucking LOVES these movies, never seen him so entertained and happy.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 7, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> on a slightly different note I've now watched Bayformers 1 at least  dozen times now.
> 
> Been babysitting my 3 year old nephew and he fucking LOVES these movies, never seen him so entertained and happy.



Bayformers 1 is pretty good. It was stupid, but endearingly stupid. I have a newphew too (He's about 9), and he enjoys watching it.

Bayformers 2... Not so good.


----------



## Legend (Oct 7, 2010)

I think it could be as good as the 1st or better it just depends on the plot


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 7, 2010)

I loved transformers 1

transformers 2 was ok, but because of it's length, it's not really something i'd watch more then once.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 16, 2010)

Heck help me if in the future, my kid or nephew or niece tries to have me sit with them through that movie.

I would immediately bust out the G1 series or BW and properly show them what GOOD Transformers shows are.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 16, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Heck help me if in the future, my kid or nephew or niece tries to have me sit with them through that movie.
> 
> I would immediately bust out the G1 series or BW and properly show them what GOOD Transformers shows are.



they won't like it, times a changing boy.

I realized this when my brother found old disney movies "boring"


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 17, 2010)

I quite liked Bayformers 1, maybe I'm blinded by hype I had at the time, but at least it felt like a real attempt at making a realistic movie. (Seen it around 20 times)

ROTF is just a joke, in every aspect.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 17, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> they won't like it, times a changing boy.
> 
> I realized this when my brother found old disney movies "boring"


this. kids these days only care about eye candy.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 17, 2010)

No kid of mine will be raised on trash, not if I can't help it.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 17, 2010)

I know Jetfire was horrible but god damn it nothing can stop me from enjoying the hell out of him


----------



## illmatic (Oct 18, 2010)

*Transformers: The Dark of the Moon plot details revealed**?*



> The Autobots, led by Optimus Prime, are back in action, taking on the evil Decepticons, who are determined to avenge their defeat in 2009’s Transformers Revenge of the Fallen. In this new movie, the Autobots and Decepticons become involved in a perilous space race between the U.S. and Russia, and once again human Sam Witwicky has to come to the aid of his robot friends. There’s new characters too, including a new villain in the form of Shockwave, a longtime “Transformers” character who rules Cybertron while the Autobots and Decepticons battle it out on Earth.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 19, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> they won't like it, times a changing boy.
> 
> I realized this when my brother found old disney movies "boring"



You should smack your lil'bro.


----------



## Starstalker (Oct 19, 2010)

Weren't there rumors that Unicron will be in the movie?

Wasn't there a sneak peek with him in Revenge Of The Fallen Blu-ray edition?


----------



## BowDown (Oct 19, 2010)

Both movies were good. It's all about your expectations. I expected different stories in both movies as well as more fights among the robots. I was satisfied for the most part. As far as I am concerned the movies did well enough to allow a sequel.


----------



## Legend (Oct 19, 2010)

I demand Omega Surpreme


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 19, 2010)

> The Autobots, led by Optimus Prime, are back in action, taking on the evil Decepticons, who are determined to avenge their defeat in 2009’s Transformers Revenge of the Fallen. In this new movie, the Autobots and Decepticons become involved in a perilous space race between the U.S. and Russia, and once again human Sam Witwicky has to come to the aid of his robot friends. There’s new characters too, including a new villain in the form of Shockwave, a longtime “Transformers” character who rules Cybertron while the Autobots and Decepticons battle it out on Earth.


it would be funny if the Autobots are with the Russians, and the Decepticons are with the now evil America.

yeah.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 19, 2010)

Shockwave is gonna be in this one right?

what about Rumble and Tidlewave?



Chalice said:


> this. kids these days only care about eye candy.



its not that its just different styles

same principal as why most of the younger kids love the prequels more then the original star wars movies


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2010)

Chalice said:


> it would be funny if the Autobots are with the Russians, and the Decepticons are with the now evil America.
> 
> yeah.



silly chalice, America is never evil


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 9, 2010)

Anyone know which transformer was in the end?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm genuinely curious now how this series is going to end.  The writers of the first two are gone, so is Megan Fox, and I have to say the basic premise is interesting.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 9, 2010)

So I wonder how the moon landings will tie in with the plot


----------



## Kno7 (Dec 9, 2010)

I just saw the trailer. The premise is interesting.


----------



## Stripes (Dec 9, 2010)

Betting my sister wants to drag me with her to watch this.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]6qqeoyn58O4[/YOUTUBE]

yeah... it may be interesting.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 9, 2010)

trailer didn't really grasp me, hopefully the others will.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 9, 2010)

is that like a prequel?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 9, 2010)

> In 1969, the Apollo 11 moon landing mission ventures onto the far side of the moon for a top-secret mission. For the next twenty-one minutes, they document the wreck of a Cybertronian spacecraft with no survivors, confirming that mankind is not alone in the universe. Forty years later, the secrets of that mission are uncovered.



nope, sounds like the same shit from the first film


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 9, 2010)

Kick ass cant wait


----------



## TrueKing (Dec 10, 2010)

_Just saw the new trailer it looked a bit like crap. It didn't tell me anything other then the transformers were once on the moon. that there was a big battle and someone got there a$$ handed to them_


----------



## Grrblt (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't really get it. The Americans had Megatron since the 30s. But now they are rediscovering the alien robots in the 60s? Sure, Sector 7 had it all classified and stuff... but I would think that if they spend 10 years building a spaceship to go on a very public but still very secret mission to dig out what looks like an alien spaceship, Sector 7 should perhaps have enough time to get a clue about it. And, like, get in contact with the director of Nasa or something.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 10, 2010)

First movie was mediocre at best, the second movie did one better and flat out sucked. As for the third film I will probably somehow end up seeing it but I'm not expecting much from Bay, his only good films (IMO) is The Rock, Bad Boys and Bad Boys II.

I like seeing Megan Fox and all but she is very overrated by some people. Fox is a terrible actress but then again most younger actresses these days can't act to save their lives they just take the model route at first then fall into acting.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 10, 2010)

well at  least shockwave is making an appearance


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 10, 2010)

I'll wait what people say about the movie. can't trust Bay, and trailers, not after ROTF.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 10, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> First movie was mediocre at best, the second movie did one better and flat out sucked. As for the third film I will probably somehow end up seeing it but I'm not expecting much from Bay, his only good films (IMO) is The Rock, Bad Boys and Bad Boys II.
> 
> I like seeing Megan Fox and all but she is very overrated by some people. Fox is a terrible actress but then again most younger actresses these days can't act to save their lives they just take the model route at first then fall into acting.



megan is not even in this, they replaced her with a less attractive model who looks like she needs a burger or 2


----------



## Dash (Dec 10, 2010)

Not impressed but if the reviews are better than the second, I'll watch.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 10, 2010)

Haterz gonna hate. Can't wait to see shit blow up and sexy transformers.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 10, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> megan is not even in this, they replaced her with a less attractive model who looks like she needs a burger or 2



Yeah I know, her acting should at least be better than Megan's because you can't get any worse than that.


----------



## Bart (Dec 10, 2010)

It reminded me of Alien :3

But that trailer was pretty impressive.

Was it Alpha Trion at the end of the trailer? :WOW


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm not sure about this one.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 10, 2010)

I wanna see it :3


----------



## Legend (Dec 10, 2010)

ill watch it the 1st week


----------



## Masurao (Dec 10, 2010)

Heh, I liked the second film somewhat. Maybe because I didn't give a shit about anything else, and just wanted to see the robots beat the shit out of each other...which IMO was lacking in the first film. 

The first film may have been better plot wise, but the second one had better action. Hopefully the third one can balance shit out.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 10, 2010)

Please there be less focus on the humans in this one.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 10, 2010)

I think transformers is a pretty cool guy. eh fights against them decepticons and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 10, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> Please there be less focus on the humans in this one.



they wont spend  1 million dollars for a 20 minute scene of just the robots talking


----------



## Stalin (Dec 10, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> they wont spend  1 million dollars for a 20 minute scene of just the robots talking



I want to see more shit blowing up and no godawful romance plots. Plus, penguins.


----------



## Bender (Dec 10, 2010)

YAY, they're continuing with this atrocious walking pile of shit movie franchise.

Let the insanely rancid overblown fanboy worship of Transformers 3 begin.


----------



## Judecious (Dec 10, 2010)

who is going to replace megan fox?


----------



## Stalin (Dec 10, 2010)

Bender said:


> YAY, they're continuing with this atrocious walking pile of shit movie franchise.
> 
> Let the insanely rancid overblown fanboy worship of Transformers 3 begin.



Half of the audience hate transformers


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 10, 2010)

Bender said:


> YAY, they're continuing with this atrocious walking pile of shit movie franchise.
> 
> Let the insanely rancid overblown fanboy worship of Transformers 3 begin.







> I want to see more shit blowing up and no godawful romance plots. Plus, penguins.


 shit cant be blowing up  the entire movie, u need to actually move the plot along and create characters u give a shit about


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 10, 2010)

Apparently, Buzz Aldren is in the new Transformers, in a role where he will talk about landing on the moon and crawling over a Cybertronian craft....

I do not know how to feel about this....


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2010)

fanboy worship?  At this point hating on Bayformers is the "hip" thing to do


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow, lots of critics here. O:



John Carter of Mars said:


> [YOUTUBE]6qqeoyn58O4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> yeah... it may be interesting.



Looks awesome.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 10, 2010)

Wake me up when the DVD comes out.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2010)

> who is going to replace megan fox?


some new british chick


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2010)

> who is going to replace megan fox?



A blow up doll, and its acting will probably be an improvement.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 10, 2010)

Or Rosie Huntington Whitely... I don't really care.


----------



## Devil Kings (Dec 10, 2010)

Is that Unicron. If yes, then they better have Primus.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 10, 2010)

no it snot  unicron....why would it  be unicorn hes in side a space ship....


its most likely alpha Trion


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Dec 11, 2010)

i seen new trailer does not look that good


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 14, 2010)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Apparently, Buzz Aldren is in the new Transformers, in a role where he will talk about landing on the moon and crawling over a Cybertronian craft....
> 
> I do not know how to feel about this....


i hope not the real Buzz Aldren would be kind of corny and probably feed on the troll that think the moon landing was fake.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2010)

Buzz Aldrin will be on anything that'll have him from Michael Jackson documentaries to Olsen sister productions.

Neil Armstrong on the other hand is pretty quiet, I genuinely thought he was dead until recently.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 15, 2010)

Alucard4Blood said:


> i seen new trailer does not look that good



it's only a teaser mate


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 15, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Buzz Aldrin will be on anything that'll have him from Michael Jackson documentaries to Olsen sister productions.



Somehow my brain went from Aldrin's appearance on the Simpsons to the image of Optimus Prime crunching potato chips in time with the Blue Danube Waltz.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Dec 15, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> i hope not the real Buzz Aldren would be kind of corny and probably feed on the troll that think the moon landing was fake.



You mean the guy Buzz punched the fuck out when he ran up to him and accused him of faking the moon landing?


----------



## Muk (Dec 16, 2010)

why is prime the enemy this time?


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Dec 16, 2010)

Since Primes seem to be the greatest of the Transformers, and the Fallen guy was taken out, who could the transformer on the moon be? Does his design fit any of the cartoons?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Dec 16, 2010)

Too bad Megan Fox is no longer a cast here.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Dec 19, 2010)

*Transformers 3 Dark of the Moon*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3H8bnKdf654&feature=related[/YOUTUBE] Looks


----------



## AndrewRogue (Dec 19, 2010)

Agreed. Looks badass.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 21, 2010)

Meh, i might just go see it for the lulz, im a stickler for Transformers canon >.<


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 21, 2010)

Hopefully they will stop attempting to be funny and concentrate on delivering epic pwnage.

Won't happen though.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2010)

I actually didn't mind Transformers 2 as much as others did, so I'm interested in this as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2010)

No, plz. 

The second one was bad enough on my childhood.


----------



## Neoreobeem (Dec 21, 2010)

I'll see it but I'm not expecting too much.


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 21, 2010)

This one looks better and looks badass.  Shia Labeouf  in an interview said that this next one would be much better and would not dissapoint like the first 2.


----------



## Roy (Dec 21, 2010)

^The first two?  The first one was pretty awesome, imo.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2010)

Watch it again Dom, its bad.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 21, 2010)

Trailer doesn't entice me at all.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 21, 2010)

I know I've seen this thread before.


----------



## The Potential (Dec 22, 2010)

Trailer confuses me...


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't get why people hate the first two Transformers films. Someone, please inform me.


----------



## Sito (Dec 22, 2010)

I like transformers moves 1 and 2, but this trailer doesn't make me wanna go see it. Still gonna go see it since im a tranformers fan and most likely there will be a better trailer out.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 22, 2010)

Stunna said:


> I don't get why people hate the first two Transformers films. Someone, please inform me.



First One: too much focus on human characters, not enough on the robots. tried too hard to be funny

Second film: too much focus on the robots, human characters turned useless. again, tried WAAY too hard to be funny. Also too much action in the climax.


any questions?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 22, 2010)

god, i never thought  i'd agree to something having _too much_ action


----------



## jassmine12 (Dec 23, 2010)

Transformers is an amazing series and i have watched every part of it. the interesting thing was that i never got bore watching all the parts of its series. It was getting better with all its upcoming parts. now i have kept my finger crossed for the upcoming one. one more thing i would like to share that i have made a collection of its series thanks to Download Movies.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 25, 2010)

Go, Giant Robot Testicles and Dogs Humping!

Naw, I think this'll be better. But, considering it's a Michael Bay film, I'm not expecting too much.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgnvesNgalA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2011)

Optimus you looked kinda cool


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 6, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I don't get why people hate the first two Transformers films. Someone, please inform me.



The first one wasn't as bad, but it still had its problems. As pointed out, it focused too much on the humans.

The second movie was a disaster. Cringe-worthy dialogue ("Bitch ass Decepticons!), one-sided fights, ridiculous and unnecessary fan service, juvenile and poor attempts at humor, anticlimactic ending...

The humping jokes were stupid. 

These two were stupid


This was retarted
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzJbizELHYQ[/YOUTUBE]

I could go on...

So I have very little hope for the 3rd movie.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 6, 2011)

2nd movie was better than the first and I don't care who disagrees. I enjoyed it, and despite all the venom spewed on it by critics and the people of this forum, so did the vast majority of those who saw it. It was one of the highest grossing films of the year for a reason.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2011)

I couldnt watch the first a second time without cringing. The second but to a lesser extent.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 6, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> 2nd movie was better than the first and I don't care who disagrees. I enjoyed it, and despite all the venom spewed on it by critics and the people of this forum, so did the vast majority of those who saw it. It was one of the highest grossing films of the year for a reason.



Good for you.

Money only shows how many people went to see it. I guess Twilight's success places it among the best series in the world. Enjoying something and knowing when something is good or bad are two different things. I like things that I know are crap, but I still admit that they are crap.

The appeal to popularity  fallacy will get you nowhere.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 6, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> 2nd movie was better than the first and I don't care who disagrees. I enjoyed it, and despite all the venom spewed on it by critics and the people of this forum, so did the vast majority of those who saw it.* It was one of the highest grossing films of the year for a reason.*


Wait...your argument is....

Box office = Quality 

*FALSE*



_Qualiy_ is decided obviously by MTV Movie Awards


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm sure their will be a Robot on robot sex joke somewhere in this one its about what I'd expect from Bay with his Transformer films.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 6, 2011)

I actually could barely stand the first movie with the second one bar the bad jokes was pretty nice.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Good for you.
> 
> Money only shows how many people went to see it. I guess Twilight's success places it among the best series in the world. Enjoying something and knowing when something is good or bad are two different things. I like things that I know are crap, but I still admit that they are crap.
> 
> Appeal to popularity will get you nowhere.



If this is on par with _Twilight_ thats fine. Ultimately the main reason I don't watch that, apart from all the usual reasons, is that its for girls. This is for boys. Mindless action, cheesy dialogue, brilliant special effects- what the hell were people expecting?

I honestly don't think it was crap (and certainly I don'tthink it deserved the critical mauling it got). It might not have been a film that used my brain that much but that was'nt what I went for. I went to see giant robots beating the crap out of each other and thats what I got, in spades. Problems with acting, dialogue and plot are exageratted as I think it was pretty average in that department. 

Course I saw it in IMAX. That helped a lot.



illmatic said:


> Wait...your argument is....
> 
> Box office = Quality
> 
> *FALSE*



Of course not. But it is a factor. There is also the fact that the public seemed to rate it much higher than the critics, when asked for their opinion.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 6, 2011)

Way too many fucking moving parts on the Transformers designs. Except for the few who are primary colors, you can't tell a Decepticon or Autobot from any other blob of mashed silver metal.

As for Transformers 2, IT HAD A FUCKING TERMINATOR!

Transformers can transform into PEOPLE yet Megatron thinks a fighter jet is inconspicuous? Masamune1, "cheesy" is fine but this was obnoxious frat boy humor that didn't even graze funny.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Adonis said:


> Way too many fucking moving parts on the Transformers designs. Except for the few who are primary colors, you can't tell a Decepticon or Autobot from any other blob of mashed silver metal.
> 
> As for Transformers 2, IT HAD A FUCKING TERMINATOR!
> 
> Transformers can transform into PEOPLE yet Megatron thinks a fighter jet is inconspicuous?



I'm pretty sure that Terminator transformer was made just for that purpose. Megatron and the rest obviously can't turn into human-ish forms, and they are the real species. They are quite happy being 50 feet tall.


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 6, 2011)

This movie is gonna suck.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 6, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> I'm pretty sure that Terminator transformer was made just for that purpose. Megatron and the rest obviously can't turn into human-ish forms, and they are the real species. They are quite happy being 50 feet tall.



It came out of fucking nowhere and wasn't addressed as the gamechanger that it would be.

I just pulled out a random complaint because I don't want to go through the list for the umpteenth time. If you didn't mind the obnoxious humor (lol, Bay's fascination with animal sexuality never gets old or weird) and that every cool scene is sandwiched between a half hour of horseshit with Shia laBeouf and others who aren't 50 foot robots, then I'm not going to convince you.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 6, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Wait...your argument is....
> 
> Box office = Quality
> 
> ...






masamune1 said:


> If this is on par with _Twilight_ thats fine. Ultimately the main reason I don't watch that, apart from all the usual reasons, is that its for girls. This is for boys. Mindless action, cheesy dialogue, brilliant special effects- what the hell were people expecting?



So suddenly a movie being made for a particular gender means it should be free of criticism... because we should've expected it? Fun fact: a movie can have plenty of great action and still be free of moronic attempts at humor and awful writing.


> I honestly don't think it was crap (and certainly I don'tthink it deserved the critical mauling it got). It might not have been a film that used my brain that much but that was'nt what I went for. I went to see giant robots beating the crap out of each other and thats what I got, in spades. Problems with acting, dialogue and plot are exageratted as I think it was pretty average in that department.



It was crap. Maybe entertaining thanks to the action, but as a movie it was crap. You're basically admitting that you went to see it for the fights, and not to see a good movie. And nothing was exxageratted; those were the legitimate issues that Transformers 2 had.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey look, people are bitching about Transformers. 

How vogue


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 6, 2011)

I thought you meant Vague... But whatever lets get back to the game OMG Pew Pew

HRB [225 Points]

DS2 Hand Gun (Shooting Range)

"Bang, Bang, Bang, BANG"

...


----------



## Adonis (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm all for stupid action flicks but when the "action/stupid fake drama/comedy bullshit ratio" doesn't favor the action, I don't see the point. It's like eating an entire terrible pizza because the pepperoni tastes really good.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 6, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Hey look, people are bitching about Transformers.
> 
> How vogue



Excellent argument!

There is absolutely no chance of anyone refuting that!
[/sarcasm]


Adonis said:


> I'm all for stupid action flicks but when the "action/stupid fake drama/comedy bullshit ratio" doesn't favor the action, I don't see the point. It's like eating an entire terrible pizza because the pepperoni tastes really good.



Hit the nail on the head.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 6, 2011)

I was arguing? How is pointing out what is happening in the thread an 'argument'?

If you don't like the movie then don't watch and ignore this thread then. Why do you care so much that there is another big budget Hollywood blockbuster that is getting hyped?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2011)

ITT: Taking transformer as a serious movie. 

Seriously, it's base on some toys that was turned in to a cartoon. What the fuck do you guys expect. 


Transformer is entertaining. Deal with it.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 6, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I was arguing? How is pointing out what is happening in the thread an 'argument'?
> 
> If you don't like the movie then don't watch and ignore this thread then. Why do you care so much that there is another big budget Hollywood blockbuster that is getting hyped?



A argument is also a process of reasoning. A statement, reason, or fact for or against a point.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 6, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> If you don't like the movie then don't watch and ignore this thread then. Why do you care so much that there is another big budget Hollywood blockbuster that is getting hyped?



Because I saw the movies, and someone asked about them. I responded, which I have the right to do since I put my time into it.

Threads aren't made just for people who like something.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 6, 2011)

illmatic said:


> A argument is also a process of reasoning.



Because pointing out what people are doing is 'a process of reasoning'

huh?


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ITT: Taking transformer as a serious movie.
> 
> Seriously, it's base on some toys that was turned in to a cartoon. What the fuck do you guys expect.
> 
> ...



ITT: people who can't form an argument 

Transformers is a bad movie. Deal with it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2011)

This new female might be a super model, but I don't think she's that hot.  Not like she's Adriana Lima or anything.  Her face isn't great.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 6, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Because I saw the movies, and someone asked about them. I responded, which I have the right to do since I put my time into it.
> 
> Threads aren't made just for people who like something.



You've been doing it for the past few pages. Do the movies offend you that much?


----------



## TheWon (Feb 6, 2011)

You all know this movie is going to suck, and make millions of dollars. Those who will see it will waste money, and those who skip it. Will save 2 hours of their life from being wasted. At least this time people can't say the saw it for Megan Fox!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 6, 2011)

I'll see Transformers: Dark of the Moon; if only just to kill time before seeing the Midnight Screening of The First Avenger : Captain America.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 6, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> ITT: people who can't form an argument
> 
> Transformers is a bad movie. Deal with it.



lol @ this post again

Who says we're arguing? We're loling at you who are taking some bad movies too seriously. 

You made the dreadful error that I believe Transformers are good movies. Nope, not a chance. I agree with every single gripe aimed at it and honestly I'd give both ratings around 3/10 at best

But you know what you did wrong? You assumed that because I was making posts that was in a mocking tone towards what you are doing, _that means I must be of a stance opposing you_. You _assumed_ I thought they are good movies. Which I don't think so because they're not. Not in the slightest.

You want to know why I'm loling? Because Transformers is the same type of movie as Jackass or professional wrestling. It's not something you're meant to watch with your brain on and if you did then it's your fault for wasting your money like that.

Oh and I wasn't arguing. Well I guess I am now but not with my post just before. Process of reasoning indeed! Anyway, what's with using 'arguing' so often? Are you some noobie battledome faget or something?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 6, 2011)

I think Michael Bay watched Inception too much and learned how to plant ideas into people's heads that his films are actually good.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 6, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Because pointing out what people are doing is 'a process of reasoning'
> 
> huh?


_people are bitching about Transformers_ is indeed possible reasoning for that something being "_vogue_" which is in other words hip, happening, trendy, or cool. 

The for or against is in there somewhere.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 6, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You've been doing it for the past few pages. Do the movies offend you that much?



No, I continue because I am responded to.


omg laser pew pew! said:


> lol @ this post again
> 
> Who says we're arguing? We're loling at you who are taking some bad movies too seriously.
> 
> _-snipping useless drivel-_



Actually, I don't. You're blathering about me making assumptions, when here you are doing the same thing. I haven't taken anyting seriously, I've voiced my opinion on something and backed it up and continued because I was responded to. You're whining because I'm discussing it with someone else?

And I'm too serious?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Feb 6, 2011)

Duno, it's still hard to tell.
Shia did say in earlier interviews that they had learn from their previous mistakes and won't make any repetitive errors again. 
I doubt so just by looking at that teaser trailer otherwise. 
I agree that the first one was entertaining purely (but won't be categorized or addressed as a good movie when it comes to story). Second just failed so bad, I felt like shit after the movie.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> ITT: people who can't form an argument
> 
> Transformers is a bad movie. Deal with it.



Why you so mad? It is the fact that the movie is supposed to be eye candy? You admitted yourself that the action was "maybe" entertaining.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 6, 2011)

illmatic said:


> _people are bitching about Transformers_ is indeed possible reasoning for that something being "_vogue_" which is in other words hip, happening, trendy, or cool.
> 
> The for or against is in there somewhere.



Ok, so you're being anal about the meaning



Narcissus said:


> No, I continue because I am responded to.
> 
> Actually, I don't. You're blathering about me making assumptions, when here you are doing the same thing. I haven't taken anyting seriously, I've voiced my opinion on something and backed it up and continued because I was responded to. You're whining because I'm discussing it with someone else?
> 
> And I'm too serious?



For someone that throws around 'arguement' around so much, you sure straw-man real hard


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 6, 2011)

Dark Of the Moon looks fucking sweet

I saw Lazer beak


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 7, 2011)

John Carter of Mars said:


> Duno, it's still hard to tell.
> Shia did say in earlier interviews that they had learn from their previous mistakes and won't make any repetitive errors again.
> I doubt so just by looking at that teaser trailer otherwise.
> I agree that the first one was entertaining purely (but won't be categorized or addressed as a good movie when it comes to story). Second just failed so bad, I felt like shit after the movie.



Well, Fox is gone, but Bay is still the director. It has a ceiling for how good it'll be. Its still gonna be about bay humor and some explosions and not enough robots.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Why you so mad? It is the fact that the movie is supposed to be eye candy? You admitted yourself that the action was "maybe" entertaining.



I'm "mad" because I gave valid criticisms to a poor movie?



Entertaining does not mean a movie is good. Transformers 2 is an excellent example. The action doesn't mean much when it has so many other failures.

Try more trolling.


omg laser pew pew! said:


> For someone that throws around 'arguement' around so much, you sure straw-man real hard



RIIIIIGGGHHT...

You clearly don't have any interest in an argument anyway, and they only reasoning you have is "it wasn't supposed to be good!" That doesn't exempt it from actual criticism. Especially when it failed in most of the things it tried.

What you fail to understand is that I'm more than fine with watching something that isn't always deep or meaningful, but rather just entertaining or fun. Transformers 2 only managed to have some good action, but did a bad job of everything else, even if it wasn't meant to be taken seriously.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Narcissus (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh, time to devolve into image spam already?

Nah, I'll pass. My point stands. Bayformers 2 was rubbish.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Narcissus (Feb 7, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I have nothing else to say.



That's nice dear.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> This new female might be a super model, but I don't think she's that hot. Not like she's Adriana Lima or anything. Her face isn't great.


 I can't think of a super model that was ever born that was hot. Super models are among the ugliest women on the planet, right next to fatties and dykes.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah, the new chick is... ugh


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 7, 2011)

The 3rd film is so ... Ughhhhhhhh


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes, that too


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2011)

The new chick is horse faced.  Is she running against Sarah Jessica Parker in the Kentucky Derby this year?


----------



## Kno7 (Feb 7, 2011)

So much hate. I think she's gorgeous.

*Spoiler*: __ 







Not.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2011)

She definitely has some DSL.  But that's about it.  Guess we know how she landed this gig.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2011)

dang still taking it in that megan is gone, i mean she doesn't even need any lines, just make her stand there.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2011)

When i saw her in the trailer i just knew the bitch cant act, she's going to be so horrible 

Dare i say i miss Megan at this point


----------



## Corran (Feb 8, 2011)

Megan can't act either... But the female leads in this are just mainly there to pout their lips anyway


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2011)

But im sure i will be able to stomach her more than this new girl. That trailer "still" of her is putting me off so much  At the pouted lips, who fucking pouts when there are giants robots creating havoc around the area


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2011)

with those lips, i don't think she can help it


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2011)

Like someone said now we definitely know how she got the gig


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 8, 2011)

I am moderately excited about this movie, but I am worried that it will be too similar to the first two movies, and not have enough new and original plot elements. I wonder what in-story reason will be given for Megan Fox's character, Mikaela, no longer being present; after the end of the second movie, her relationship with Sam seemed to be quite strong, so it does seem to be very odd that it would not work out.

I hope that this movie is not too heavy with the product placement of the vehicles that are used in it, as were the first two. Why must all the vehicles used in the movie be from one specific company? That seems to be very unfair and tyrannical, to me; this movie (and the entire franchise) is about intelligent, shape-shifting robots from outer space and the battles that they fight, not about car companies, so I hope that the producers of the film keep the product placement to a minimum.

I also hope that Skip, Mudflap, and Wheelie either do not appear in this film or do not act in the manner that they did in the previous film, for I found their behavior to be very annoying. Despite not being from this planet, they certainly seemed to be acting and speaking as of they had lived on it for their entire existences.

I wonder if Starscream will rebel against Megatron in this movie, as he is famous for in numerous other incarnations of the franchise, as he has not yet done so in the first two movies.

Regardless of how good the movie's plot is, I shall see it when it is released, and provided that I do not expect too much from it, I am certain that I shall enjoy it.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 8, 2011)

Getting rid of Sam's parents, Agent Simmons, Twins and that Roomate guy would be a _good_ idea if they really do want to try improve the script. There doesn't really need to be a love story either. Sam's mother is a terrible actor, the Agent Simmons underwear shots aren't funny and will need to be axed. 

Hopefully, they find a balance. The first one was boring, but at least had a better script. The second one had a terrible script, but good action. I probably have more of a tolerance for it than some people, but while I did quite enjoy the fighting bits...if they want a better reception the script needs to be fixed.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2011)

FFS the girl is standing there looking immaculate like out of a perfume ad while shit is blowing up. Its looks ridiculous. The only thing I'll give it is that it didn't use pretentious music like Battle LA which seems to be taking itself way too seriously.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Feb 9, 2011)

Think she looks better when she smiles - wasn't a great shot of her in the trailer. Still cute though :33


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Looks like Sentinel Prime is the fire truck.  All I can say is that there better be at least a reason why last movie, it was said that Optimus was the last Prime, and now we have another probably living Prime. 




Since I just got into Transformers not too long ago, does anyone have a some sort of idea when we'll probably know all the name of the transformers that are appearing in the movie?  Just wants to know the name of the ferrari already.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 12, 2011)

Masurao said:


> Getting rid of Sam's parents, Agent Simmons, Twins and that Roomate guy would be a _good_ idea if they really do want to try improve the script. There doesn't really need to be a love story either. Sam's mother is a terrible actor, the Agent Simmons underwear shots aren't funny and will need to be axed.



Simmons is awesome, he needs to stay, hes the best Human character period


----------



## The Potential (Feb 12, 2011)

So Jetfire is still in.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm exicted for this


----------



## illmatic (Feb 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1cc4NAbPpg[/YOUTUBE]

Nascar Daytona 500 TV Spot


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 20, 2011)

I bet Optimal Optimus dies again and Sentinal Prime resurrects him thus becoming THE LAST PRIME.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Cybertron has been restored by Shockwave while the Decepticons have been duking it out on Earth with Prime's forces.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2011)

This new girl  I can not stand seeing her.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 21, 2011)

I seriously hate her face.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2011)

Did you see when Sam was holding her face telling her everything will be ok? No emotion whatsoever even though there is a risk she will die


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 21, 2011)

No more Megan Fox eye candy? Aw man


----------



## The Potential (Feb 21, 2011)

Vault said:


> Did you see when Sam was holding her face telling her everything will be ok? No emotion whatsoever even though there is a risk she will die



I wanted to shoot her in that scene.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 25, 2011)

rawrawraw said:


> No more Megan Fox eye candy? Aw man


Yeah, replaced with trash.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 31, 2011)

bump a new trailer should be out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2011)

New trailer looks okay. More amorphous hunks of metal blowin up stuff.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 31, 2011)

So I guess they got Leonard Nimoy to voice Sentinel Prime in the TF: Dark of the Moon flick.



Also, some comedy from that there 30 Rock show:


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> So I guess they got Leonard Nimoy to voice Sentinel Prime in the TF: Dark of the Moon flick.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, some comedy from that there 30 Rock show:




*Spoiler*: _..._ 





Michael Bay is related to Leonard Nimoy.

Michael Bay is related to Leonard Nimoy.

Michael Bay is related to Leonard Nimoy.

Michael Bay is related to Leonard Nimoy.

Michael Bay is related to Leonard Nimoy.




MIND = BAYSPLOSIONED.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 28, 2011)

[Youtube]-mAEb7S0mhg[/Youtube]


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 28, 2011)

Omfg. That automatically is the best of the trilogy.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 28, 2011)

All right trailer got me pumped. Movie hopefully will be worth my money this around.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 28, 2011)

My expression exactly. For real tears are coming out my eyes from the win.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 28, 2011)

Must watch when I get home!


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks good, hope it lives to the hype.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 28, 2011)

Who caught the ship behind Optimus, at the end of Trailer


----------



## Detective (Apr 28, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Who caught the ship behind Optimus, at the end of Trailer



Most of the Youtube comments going around right now are basically how we have a pretty good guess now at how this all ends. Unless it's a scenario where Optimus & Co. take the fight to the moon(Shockwave retreats back there) and the humans take it the Decepticons remaining on Earth.

P.S: Reaction to Trailer...


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2011)

That's a badass trailer. I know the hate for Transformers is at a all time high online, but I loved the shit out of 1-2 for being popcorn action films. This looks to be the best one. Bumblebee's save at the midpoint was SICKNESS.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 28, 2011)

I think we might have seen Lazerbeak at one point in the trailer.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 28, 2011)

prime's last words makes me think their leaving


----------



## The Potential (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm sure the trailer is even more epeic with sound


----------



## Vault (Apr 28, 2011)

Epic trailer has me excited  with one little niggle, that leading female im sorry i cant warm to her


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 28, 2011)

oh and my reaction to the film?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUH3JQjcweM[/YOUTUBE]

seriously the tone of the film seem much darker than the others..no comedy.


----------



## Detective (Apr 28, 2011)

The Potential said:


> I'm sure the trailer is even more epic with sound



No matter what happens, no matter how this film ends, THEY MUST PLAY THE AMAZING "OPTIMUS HERO" track from the original Expanded Score before the movie ends. GREATEST HERO ENTRANCE THEME OF ALL TIME, OF ALL TIME. 












0:00 - 0:46 = 

The first time I heard it in the theatre when Optimus made his entrance out of that alleyway to kick some ass, I literally looked down at my hand in front of me to make sure that I wasn't a little kid anymore. Many manly tears were shed that day.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 28, 2011)

that was playing when he was taking down the deceptions alone in a forest too


----------



## Vault (Apr 28, 2011)

Prime is a BAMF  That forest fight was amazing


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 28, 2011)

Vault said:


> Prime is a BAMF  That forest fight was amazing



the guy chop off the arms of his enemies then proceed to beat them with it, then he jumps on top of them to rip their face in half with deadly hooks.

Optimus Prime is not the one to fuck with.


----------



## Vault (Apr 28, 2011)

You forget that he was doing all of that while protecting Sam.  Damn!


----------



## Detective (Apr 28, 2011)

Don't lie citizens of NF, your first reaction to the Forest Battle scene and it's theme music was....







~Gesy~ said:


> the guy chop off the arms of his enemies then proceed to beat them with it, then he jumps on top of them to rip their face in half with deadly hooks.
> 
> Optimus Prime is not the one to fuck with.



The fact that it took a sneaky shank to the back to take him down did not detract from the moment.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 28, 2011)

Detective said:


> Don't lie citizens of NF, your first reaction to the Forest Battle scene and it's theme music was....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Especially considerign how much of a rapestomp the "rematch" was


----------



## The Potential (Apr 28, 2011)

Epic, trailer is EPIC!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 28, 2011)

I noticed that the first two movies had an opening monologue by Optimus Prime, which, of course, were very awesome, so how likely is is that the third movie will also have such a monologue during its opening? And if it does, what possibility is there that a different character may speak the opening narration? I myself believe that it would be very awesome to have Megatron being the opening narrator for the third film of the series. What does everyone else say about that?


----------



## The Potential (Apr 28, 2011)

Optimus Prime is the *ONE* and *Only* narrator for Transformers.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2011)

^That. Can't change that.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 28, 2011)

All right, it was simply an idea that I had; I just thought that having the same narrator over time could become monotonous (although that may not occur in the case of Optimus Prime).


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2011)

Prime is so badass cause basically he's like a grandpa, he knows all. Then he gets into a fight. And it's like "STAND BACK, THIS OG KNOWS HOW TO ROLL (no pun intended). This is why OP is so fucking awesome


----------



## The Potential (Apr 28, 2011)

Optimus Prime.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 28, 2011)

He is Clint Eastwood in Robot/Truck Form


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 29, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> [Youtube]-mAEb7S0mhg[/Youtube]


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 29, 2011)

Trailer looks pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Falco-san (Apr 29, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> [Youtube]-mAEb7S0mhg[/Youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Potential (Apr 29, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> He is Clint Eastwood in Robot/Truck Form



Damn straight.


----------



## Pandorum (Apr 29, 2011)

I might blog about this. Trailer looks epic


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 29, 2011)

New trailer = eyegasms.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 30, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> [Youtube]-mAEb7S0mhg[/Youtube]


trailer looks pretty awesome, but still doesnt change my hatred for Bay. Im a TF Lore purist. ph


Emperor Joker said:


> I think we might have seen Lazerbeak at one point in the trailer.



Couldve been Lazerbeak, Swoop, or the other bird thing


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 30, 2011)

Talon. said:


> trailer looks pretty awesome, but still doesnt change my hatred for Bay. Im a TF Lore purist. ph


 That's Kinda Futile considering "TF Lore" states that their is a multiverse


> Couldve been Lazerbeak, Swoop, or the other bird thing


  It's Lazerbeak their not gonna put a dinobot just to have it be swoop


----------



## Taleran (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks like more of the same to me. However there seems to be a better Robots to Humans ratio so that is good, the girl they got to replace Megan Fox however looks like she is on another planet the whole time gaping at nothing.

It has a sliver of a chance to pull it out of the hole Michael Bay has dug over the course of 2 movies, but right now I am not hopeful because it looks like more the same only BIGGER.


----------



## Detective (May 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]SWSAv0xKzYA[/YOUTUBE]

I'm really glad that the attention to the overall plot is such a driving force in this last installment of the series, instead of the forced and awkward humour/random comments they tried in Revenge of the Fallen.

The clip above totally proves it. Excellent choice for a first clip to get the fans excited, Michael Bay.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 18, 2011)

Vault said:


> Prime is a BAMF  That forest fight was amazing


Too bad that was the only action that didn't look like it was being choreographed by a person with parkinsons.

That was a great scene,seeing Prime in his prime.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2011)

I'd take that Duchess for a ride any day.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 18, 2011)

Just saw the new TF 3 trailer. Looks like a great action flick. I hope the action scenes won't be like they were in TF 2,and more like the last 10 minutes of the first Transformers.


----------



## blakstealth (May 18, 2011)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]SWSAv0xKzYA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I'm really glad that the attention to the overall plot is such a driving force in this last installment of the series, instead of the forced and awkward humour/random comments they tried in Revenge of the Fallen.
> 
> The clip above totally proves it. Excellent choice for a first clip to get the fans excited, Michael Bay.


ROFL

Indeed.


----------



## crazymtf (May 18, 2011)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]SWSAv0xKzYA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I'm really glad that the attention to the overall plot is such a driving force in this last installment of the series, instead of the forced and awkward humour/random comments they tried in Revenge of the Fallen.
> 
> The clip above totally proves it. Excellent choice for a first clip to get the fans excited, Michael Bay.



Seems more serious even in that, I like it!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 18, 2011)

I wonder how much time has passed?

is sam still in college?


----------



## illmatic (May 18, 2011)

1st movie Sam was in 11 grade
2nd movie Sam was in 1 year of College


----------



## Vonocourt (May 19, 2011)

They really could have picked near any actress for the role...and they picked her. I know I've been bitching about this since they first announced her casting...but it's still so fucking awful.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 19, 2011)

I honestly don't find her attractive, or atleast not as attractive as megan fox was in T1.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> I honestly don't find her attractive, or atleast not as attractive as megan fox was in T1.



She's more attractive than Megan Fox by virtue of not being Megan Fox.

She isn't incredible though. Not Hotlexis hot. Nobody is though.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]zuvU_BywPs0[/YOUTUBE] Extend Trailer

TV Spots









Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Just saw the new TF 3 trailer. Looks like a great action flick. I hope the action scenes won't be like they were in TF 2,and more like the last 10 minutes of the first Transformers.


So not as good


----------



## Vault (Jun 2, 2011)

So many trailers out yet we dont know what that girl sounds like


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2011)

Vault said:


> So many trailers out yet we dont know what that girl sounds like


ummmm.....



Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]SWSAv0xKzYA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow she sucks...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2011)

i finally know whats wrong with her face!

it's that nose!


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2011)

She wasn't horrible, but what can you tell from a 50 second clip.


----------



## Vault (Jun 2, 2011)

She sounds like she is putting on a fake English accent even though she isnt  wtf


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2011)

Vault said:


> Wow she sucks...



meh Ive seen and herd worse


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2011)

That was a sexy trailer dude.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 3, 2011)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]SWSAv0xKzYA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I'm really glad that the attention to the overall plot is such a driving force in this last installment of the series, instead of the forced and awkward humour/random comments they tried in Revenge of the Fallen.
> 
> The clip above totally proves it. Excellent choice for a first clip to get the fans excited, Michael Bay.



SIMPLY BRILLIANT!

With this I can rest easy knowing the third Transformer's film has learned from the mistakes its predecessors.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't get all the excitement off this one clip. How can you tell there won't be any stupid comic relief from that?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 4, 2011)

I think they were joking lol.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeah they definitely were sarcastic. That clip screamed Bayformers.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh... Derp.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 5, 2011)

I hope Bay is right about what he said, the 2nd one was bad and I hope this one will be better


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh hey guys don't forget to freak out because there's a moment in the new transformers movie with a bit of humor. JESUSWHERESTHEROBOTSFUCK


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 12, 2011)

God, new girl is already fucking annoying me. Her mouth is hanging open half the time during the trailers, so I wonder if it'll be like that the entire movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2011)

It's not a good sign that she doesn't say or do anything in the trailer. I mean, even Tyrese Gibson got a freaking line! And he's one of the most underdeveloped characters in these movies!


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 12, 2011)

Only gonna watch for the Paramore song


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 12, 2011)

her mouth is gaping at giant fucking ro- forget it. Everyone's going to be a cock about the movie before it comes out regardless, especially her, when we haven't seen anything on her at all. So far it looks fine. But hey! Don't let me ruin your nit-picking


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 12, 2011)

New girl's presence isn't necessary, though. 

Are they even going to explain what happened to Megan Fox? Or did she get crushed by Bumblebee accidentally?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm just saying, she's one of the main characters and Sam's new love interest; they could at least give her _one_ line.

Edit: Exactly, her addition wasn't even necessary. A love interest isn't needed.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 12, 2011)

If anything, the love interest should've been the blonde girl from the first movie. The analyst who dissapeared in the second, despite being an important cast member in the first one. 

She probably didn't want to return to the franchise after watching the second one.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> If anything, the love interest should've been the blonde girl from the first movie. The analyst who dissapeared in the second, despite being an important cast member in the first one.
> 
> She probably didn't want to return to the franchise after watching the second one.



The British woman? lol, I think she's too old for Sam.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 12, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> If anything, the love interest should've been the blonde girl from the first movie. The analyst who dissapeared in the second, despite being an important cast member in the first one.
> 
> She probably didn't want to return to the franchise after watching the second one.



She's like twice his age lol


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2011)

I wish the movie would drop the romance and drop the attention given to the military characters. They literally have zero substance.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 12, 2011)

I agree, she isn't necessary. But, she's there. And complaining about every little thing she does doesn't make the movie more entertaining.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 12, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> She's like twice his age lol





Stunna said:


> The British woman? lol, I think she's too old for Sam.



You saying Sam couldn't handle an older woman?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2011)

No, cause Sam's a twat


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 12, 2011)

it could be worst..

optimus prime could've gotten a love interest


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 12, 2011)

Says the guy with the Qui-Gon avatar 

Edit: Arcee?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2011)

Qui-Gon's not a twat


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 12, 2011)

What is the name of new girl anyway? 

I've already forgotten...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 12, 2011)

Ech?ux said:


> Edit: Arcee?



 too small


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 12, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> it could be worst..
> 
> optimus prime could've gotten a love interest



Technically that would be Arcee...though which one 

Edit: Damned time warps


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2011)

Arcee would be a welcome addition to the series. We could use some female Transformers that aren't killed without any form of development or fair action.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 12, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Arcee would be a welcome addition to the series. We could use some female Transformers that aren't killed without any form of development or fair action.



Arcee is already in the movies, she got split up into those three motor cycle autobots.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2011)

What the crap!?

Did they introduce her or something, or was that revealed behind the scenes? That just proves my point.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 12, 2011)

female robot?

nah buck tooth stereotypical twin robots is a better idea


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 13, 2011)

General Springers Spoiler PA :


*Spoiler*: __ 



 For 50 Years the Human Race has had a secret Alliance with The Decepticons 




[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUYQD99e5m4&feature=player_embedded[/Youtube]


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2011)

That spoiler makes zero sense whatsoever. This movie just went full retard. And it hasn't even been released yet.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 13, 2011)

Stunna said:


> What the crap!?
> 
> Did they introduce her or something, or was that revealed behind the scenes? That just proves my point.



Michael Bay made it  for Arcee.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2011)

Loool why would you work with a DECEPTicon. Lol humans.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 13, 2011)

The Human Race as a collective whole is very Deceptive not unlike the Decepticons


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 13, 2011)

The movie went full retard because of that? Stunna then don't see the damned thing. Why watch a movie if you just complain and nitpick about every little thing? And you have Qui-Gon from the FIRST EPISODE OF STAR WARS as your avatar. What in the fuck..


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2011)

Ech?ux said:


> The movie went full retard because of that? Stunna then don't see the damned thing. Why watch a movie if you just complain and nitpick about every little thing? And you have Qui-Gon from the FIRST EPISODE OF STAR WARS as your avatar. What in the fuck..


Am I freaking not allowed to voice my opinion and pick fun at a movie?  I mean, does _that make any sense to you?_ The human race having an allegiance with the Decepticons, whom have been attempting to kill the human race over the last two movies?! Any damn sense AT ALL. And yeah, I'm gonna see the movie. I've seen the last two, and they were stupid, but still enjoyable popcorn flicks. 

And I liked Episode I of Star Wars, and I liked Qui-Gon, I fail to see how that is relevant,


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 13, 2011)

Humans working with decepticons, aye? 

That would've made sense more in the first movie when the deceptions hadn't just attacked entire cities of people and killed them as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Humans working with decepticons, aye?
> 
> That would've made sense more in the first movie when the deceptions hadn't just attacked entire cities of people and killed them as well.



Greed knows no boundaries. The same people would attack cities and kill millions themselves if they had to. So it doesn't really deter them.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Michael Bay made it  for Arcee.



Wow, that's retarded too. Why even include her then...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

Because she sucked his dick.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 13, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The Human Race as a collective whole is very Deceptive not unlike the Decepticons



OHHH SYMBOLISM!!!!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2011)

> "You know what? It's like actors," he explained, comparing his Transformers to flesh-and-blood stars Shia LaBeouf and Megan Fox. "There are certain actors that blossom on screen, and there are certain others where you're like, 'Yuck, I'm cutting them out of the movie.'"



Same goes for Directors you halfwit.

And why does this movie look like the love child of Terminator and Independence day?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 13, 2011)

humans working with decepticons still don't make sense since megatron look down on prime for doing that.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 16, 2011)

Megatron is probably shitting his pants because Shockwave's in town


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 16, 2011)

was megatron in any of the clips and trailers?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 16, 2011)

No, but he's in this one. This time as a truck.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 18, 2011)

One Of my Favorite Transformers Stories  was One where  a group of Decpticons were working for North Korea so iam cool with this devlopment


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2011)

Im honestly just happy that Shockwave is in it. he is... terrifying.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 18, 2011)

Some small but new clips. Nothing spoiler-related. Song isn't bad, either.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 18, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Some small but new clips. Nothing spoiler-related. Song isn't bad, either.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2011)

am i weird for being excited for this movie? 

if captian america doesn't perform well this just might be the best action movie this summer:ho


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2011)

Why is it such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) gay loser stupid thing to be looking forward to this movie? it looks fantastic.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 18, 2011)

Ech?ux said:


> Why is it such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) gay loser stupid thing to be looking forward to this movie? it looks fantastic.



So did Revenge of the Fallen...remember how that turned out. not saying people shouldn't look forward to it, but keep in mind what the last one was like


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2011)

The last one was pretty bad, that's true. it had some great scenes though.


----------



## Storminator Steel (Jun 19, 2011)

I want to see a decent autobot body count this movie, not just decepticons getting trashed for two hours. Since it's supposed to be the last movie I don't see the need to hold back.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Buskuv (Jun 20, 2011)

That woman's lips look like two giant, pink caterpillars.

Jesus.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 20, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> That woman's lips look like two giant, pink caterpillars.
> 
> Jesus.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 20, 2011)

What an incredibly unflattering shot.

I'm willing to bet her acting leaves plenty to be desired, as well.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 20, 2011)

Storminator Steel said:


> I want to see a decent autobot body count this movie, not just decepticons getting trashed for two hours. Since it's supposed to be the last movie I don't see the need to hold back.



movie spoiler

*Spoiler*: __ 



I heard Ironhide dies


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 20, 2011)

Pipe said:


> movie spoiler
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Half the autobots need to die...I mean of course the decepticons are going to drop like fucking flies (Par for the course now)...but we seriously need a heavy autobot boduy count as well.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2011)

whats wrong with big lips?

It'll feel like soft pillowspek

I would go into better detail but i'm trying to keep this pg-13 :ho


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope Shockwave tears bitches up. Seriously, he's a militant, emotionless monster. he will fuck this petty transformer war up, and probably become 90% successful before plot-no-jutsu rapes him.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 20, 2011)

Shockwave is looking pretty boss in the trailers. 

He'll probably be like the Fallen, though.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 20, 2011)

D: Don't say that! 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2011)

Kill off Prime.

For good.

I love you, Optimus


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh a prime for sure, but not Optimus, NEVER!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Kill off Prime.
> 
> For good.
> 
> I love you, Optimus


----------



## Detective (Jun 20, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> That woman's lips look like two giant, pink caterpillars.
> 
> Jesus.



I think being bit in the lips by a bumblebee that was stung up the ass(i.e don't drop the pollen) by a wasp filled with collagen/botox is a more appropriate assessment. But I can dig your caterpillar theory.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2011)

Like the unholy spawn of Angelina Jolie and a pile of botox-infested raspberry monsters.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2011)

Echoux, I'm sorry, but that is full retarded.


----------



## Detective (Jun 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Echoux, I'm sorry, but that is full retarded.



Post complete. 

Has anyone decided whether they are going to see this film in IMAX or standard Real 3D? Considering you might as well since this kind of movie is basically made for it.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2011)

I usually don't see movies in either (the only movie I've seen in IMAX was The Half-Blood Prince, and in 3D, Avatar and How to Train Your Dragon).

But if I had to pick one, it'd be IMAX. I can't watch movies in 3D


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 20, 2011)

Detective said:


> Post complete.
> 
> Has anyone decided whether they are going to see this film in IMAX or standard Real 3D? Considering you might as well since this kind of movie is basically made for it.



Hopefully my theater will have 2d showings, Bay's schizo editing style wouldn't lend itself well too 3D where shots need to be on screen for a certain amount of time for your eyes to adjust to it. 

But yeah, Imax isn't a option, I'm not going to pay to see it since I work at a theater, and again going back to Bay's style on a super huge screen(fuck the smaller liemax screens), not happening.


----------



## sparkykandy (Jun 20, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Half the autobots need to die...I mean of course the decepticons are going to drop like fucking flies (Par for the course now)...but we seriously need a heavy autobot boduy count as well.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 From my basic understanding, both the Ferrari bot (Mirage?) and the Mercedes-Benz (Wheeljack?) bite the dust. 





Meh, every since I found out that the Ferrari wasn't Hot Rod, my interest in this movie dropped 90%.  I'll probably still see it, but matinee only and just the 2D showing.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 20, 2011)

Detective said:


> Post complete.
> 
> Has anyone decided whether they are going to see this film in IMAX or standard Real 3D? Considering you might as well since this kind of movie is basically made for it.



Matinee and 2d for me, i'm not paying 14 bucks for this thank you very much.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2011)

This I'll be seeing twice, once in the drive-ins and once in IMAX 3D.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 21, 2011)

I refuse to see another Transformers movie unless it includes Unicron.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 21, 2011)

You want them to ruin Unicron like they ruined the Fallen?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 21, 2011)

There wasn't much to ruin with the Fallen as was


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2011)

I'll be honest. I think Unicron in these films would be a seriously fuckstupid idea.


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]G79NbCODfXM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Pf8zXjnukn0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ZuSC2t-KBMs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]lkkNXCg8NEU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]m1E_xS8FMM0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]sWQyZ9W1JMQ[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: _FOR MY EMOTIONS_ 



GOD DAMN YOU TRANSFORMERS FRANCHISE, HOW DO I QUIT YOU WHEN YOU WAIT TO THE END TO RELEASE THESE CLIPS OF BADASSERY1!1!

FUCK YEAH OPTIMUS!

FUCK YEAH BUMBLEBEE!

FUCK YEAH MIRAGE AND YOUR FUCKING BLADES!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 21, 2011)

For the record, while Im not a major fan of the franchise, the trailer for this movie looks amazing.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 21, 2011)

FAP FAP FAP FAP


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2011)

I know, the trailers and stuff are soooo cool. It's like they know their movie sucks, so they're attempting to sucker us in with awesome robo-action.

I dunno about you all, but it's working


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2011)

I agree with MH, I hate these movies but the trailers make it look entertaining.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 21, 2011)

lol, I did like the 2nd trailer of the 2nd film too.

Then again, Im one of the few people who prefer Transformers 2 over 1.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 21, 2011)

^ i Share that View point

The Action made up for any complaints i might of had with the plot


----------



## Fear (Jun 21, 2011)

To be honest, I don't care about plot in these types of movies.

At the end of the day, all we want is too see these robots skull fucking each other, so that's all that counts.

I must say, Dark Of The Moon looks fantastic in terms of entertainment. I wonder though, will Soundwave be in this movie?


----------



## Coteaz (Jun 21, 2011)

I only watch Transformers for quality CGI robot asskicking, and this looks like it will deliver.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 21, 2011)

Fear said:


> To be honest, I don't care about plot in these types of movies.
> 
> At the end of the day, all we want is too see these robots skull fucking each other, so that's all that counts.
> 
> I must say, Dark Of The Moon looks fantastic in terms of entertainment. I wonder though, *will Soundwave be in this movie*?



to answer your question 

YES


----------



## Fear (Jun 21, 2011)

Any confirmation of that?


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2011)

Fear said:


> Any confirmation of that?



Soundwave's Alt-mode in Dark of the Moon will be:



It was confirmed over at TWF2005, probably the largest source for Transformers movie, merchandise and media information.


----------



## Fear (Jun 21, 2011)

That's it?

Pretty disappointing compared to his appearance in RoTF.


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2011)

Fear said:


> That's it?
> 
> Pretty disappointing compared to his appearance in RoTF.



It would be pretty damn odd to see a satellite roaming suspiciously around the city of Chicago. Besides, the Benz SLS AMG is a slick set of wheels. Soundwave is confirmed to be apart of the battle sequences in this film, so it should be interesting to see him in action.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2011)

I will not click those awesome trailers. I will not click those awesome trailers. I will not click those awesome trailers.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 22, 2011)

we all know you clicked them, stop lying to yourself


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2011)

Mmmm nope! I actually have not clicked them yet. I saw everyone's orgasms and I'd like to see the scenes for the first time in the theater.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2011)

Detective said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 22, 2011)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]G79NbCODfXM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Pf8zXjnukn0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



holy shit. 

Movie looks like it'll be better then even the first one. 

Rosie-Huntington Whiteley's character might have importance afterall since it seems like Megatron kidnaps her in the trailers. 

Also, TBH, Transformers is kind of like the male-equivalent to Twilight. Exchange the giant robot ass-kicking, comedy and female fanservice with the vampire shit, romance, and male fanservice.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2011)

you compared 2 completely different movies


but i get what you're trying to say


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 22, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> you compared 2 completely different movies
> 
> 
> but i get what you're trying to say



Point is:

no one cares about the plot since we get to see giant robots fight and fine women too.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 22, 2011)

and no Megan Fox


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 22, 2011)

Megan... Who oh------- Sam's old toy from TF and TF2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2011)

not to be a buzzkill but
this:

is hotter than this:


but then again, megan don't look the same way she used to after all those surgeries


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2011)

I could find a good and bad picture and compare them too ya know, that doesn't prove jack


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2011)

Ech?ux said:


> I could find a good and bad picture and compare them too ya know, that doesn't prove jack



lol that was a professional modeling picture compared to a movie screencap.

i'd say megan had the bad picture 

but to be honest i couldn't find a good picture of rosie.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 22, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> not to be a buzzkill but
> this:
> 
> is hotter than this:
> ...



Rosie is hot. 

God, it's weird when you type in her name on Google Images... and there are multiple pictures of her that don't even look the same of Megan Fox.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 22, 2011)

Those lips..

and no! I won't click those videos!


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 22, 2011)

I bet Rosie is great in bed, Megan Fox on the other hand would be like doing it with a ragdoll


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 22, 2011)

Rosie's lips could be useful for many things.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 22, 2011)

which ones


----------



## The Big G (Jun 24, 2011)

I skimmed the summary of the Jr. Novelization on Wiki...and if the the movie is anything like what's on the wiki...then dear god will this movie  be EPIC...

I think I might go see it Wed night at midnight


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 24, 2011)

I read the summary after you posted, G.

Sounds both awesome and incredibly weird at the same time.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 24, 2011)

As long as the Twins die horribly or aren't seen at all i'll be happy. Then again I just need to learn to turn my brain off for these movies.

It does look epic though...please Bay do not dissapoint me again.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 24, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> not to be a buzzkill but
> this:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Rosie seems like the a good replacement. She's probably better acting wise.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 24, 2011)

She's an unnecessary addition. A love interest isn't a necessity in a Transformers movie. Just obligatory fanservice.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 24, 2011)

Especially since it makes no sense for Sam and Michaela to have separated. Especially after the events of the last film.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 24, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Rosie seems like the a good replacement. She's probably better acting wise.



A brick is a better actor than Fox is, so that's not saying much.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> She's an unnecessary addition. A love interest isn't a necessity in a Transformers movie. Just obligatory fanservice.





Stunna said:


> Especially since it makes no sense for Sam and Michaela to have separated. Especially after the events of the last film.



Every movie needs an attractive women to look at or the audience will get bored of it. Sad but true.



Emperor Joker said:


> A brick is a better actor than Fox is, so that's not saying much.



What she lacks in the acting department is backed up by her appearance...which is all plastic surgery.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 25, 2011)

If they really needed a female lead, they should've brought back the aussie chick from first film. She could act decently and it was always stupid to me that her and the fat black guy who was her friend weren't even mentioned in RoTF.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2011)

The British woman wouldn't be a good love interest, and neither were too interesting to really warrant being in any of the later installments. Ironic, seeing as how the military guy and his Black Best Friend are in this movie.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 25, 2011)

Poor Rosie. She gets no love


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *The British woman wouldn't be a good love interest*, and neither were too interesting to really warrant being in any of the later installments. Ironic, seeing as how the military guy and his Black Best Friend are in this movie.



My point is... Why does there have to be a love interest? This is a movie with giant robots punch each other in their giant metal testicles... Who honestly gives a fuck about romance when shit like that is happening?

And she's a lot more interesting then Mikaela (not Megan Fox, her character)... It also doesn't make sense for the Government to allow someone who was so involved with alien robots to just walk away so easily or not give her a promotion or some shit. 

And Disciple, Rosie gets love from Shia Labouef. Just like he secretly fucked Megan Fox.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2011)

That's what I'm saying, a love interest isn't needed. But I doubt this series could come up with an interesting female secondary lead.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> That's what I'm saying, a love interest isn't needed. But I doubt this series could come up with an interesting female secondary lead.



Alice.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 25, 2011)

Anthony Anderson in this movie would automatically bump the awesome to over 9000


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 25, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Anthony Anderson in this movie would automatically bump the awesome to over 9000



Bah, I like the dude but the only worthwhile line in the first one was "Don't talk to me criminal." Which was immediately followed by the bullshit "Hey man I'm still a virgin."

Cuz lazy jabs at nerds are so funny.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 25, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Bah, I like the dude but the only worthwhile line in the first one was "Don't talk to me criminal." Which was immediately followed by the bullshit "Hey man I'm still a virgin."
> 
> Cuz lazy jabs at nerds are so funny.


What do you expect from Bay?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2011)

I hate to admit it, but I found his stereotypical jokes hilarious. He just plays the role well.

"MY GRANDMA DON'T LIKE NOBODY ON HER CARPET! SPECIALLY THE POLICE!"

"I ate da' whole plate... da' whole plate."


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 25, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> My point is... Why does there have to be a love interest? .



The Humans are their , To make us care about why the robots are fighting thats what there always there for in transformers, Emotional Resonance and what not, Same reason why there's humans in central roles in Godzilla movies


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 25, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> The Humans are their , To make us care about why the robots are fighting thats what there always there for in transformers, Emotional Resonance and what not, Same reason why there's humans in central roles in Godzilla movies



This doesn't explain why there has to be a love interest.

There are going to be humans of course.

No need for romance.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 25, 2011)

> Just how pushy is Paramount with theater owners on Transformers 3? Well, The New York Times has this interesting detail today: that Michael Bay last week called the chief executives of major theater chains to implore them to show Transformers: Dark Of The Moon in a way that burns out projector bulbs more quickly but makes 3D look brighter and sharper. That's because there's been a continuing problem that "the darkness of 3D is starting to impact movie satisfaction," media analyst Rich Greenfield tells me. "This was a key problem with Pirates 3D, with both Green Lantern and Harry Potter starting off with darker imagery and then layering on 3D glasses that darken the images further



This is interesting.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 25, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> This doesn't explain why there has to be a love interest.
> 
> There are going to be humans of course.
> 
> No need for romance.



Because romance is the Quickest way to make us care about human characters


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 25, 2011)

Taleran said:


> This is interesting.


lol wow. Is anyone planning on seeing this in 3D?


----------



## superattackpea (Jun 25, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> The Humans are their , To make us care about why the robots are fighting thats what there always there for in transformers, Emotional Resonance and what not, Same reason why there's humans in central roles in Godzilla movies



The Transformers cartoons and comics were able to pull off an emotional connection without needing to include people for decades, Michael Bay just sucks.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 25, 2011)

That is a statement founded in lies and nostalgia. Those existed as a place to see robots fight period.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 25, 2011)

Taleran said:


> That is a statement founded in lies and nostalgia. Those existed as a place to see robots fight period.



Very true, the first Transformers series to establish real personalities/character development/emotional connections was Beast Wars (and only then by Season 2).

The original creators of Transformers would be proud of what Bay has done.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 26, 2011)

superattackpea said:


> The Transformers cartoons and comics were able to pull off an emotional connection without needing to include people for decades, Michael Bay just sucks.



ORLY!?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 26, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Because romance is the Quickest way to make us care about human characters



Except Sam fucking Megan Fox doesn't interest at me all.

Don't write romance if you can't write it well. Simple rule.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 26, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> ORLY!?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Man I hate that kid in the wheel chair.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 26, 2011)

^But...But Chip had "courage"




Bluebeard said:


> Except Sam fucking Megan Fox doesn't interest at me all.
> 
> Don't write romance if you can't write it well. Simple rule.



Ehh see i don't think the Romance was bad, it wasn't Amazing, and i wouldn't want to see a movie just about said romance

But I have seen Worse Slap together romances


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 26, 2011)

Movie comes out two days in Australia before it comes out in the States, just like the first movie

I will spoil you all


----------



## Taleran (Jun 26, 2011)

Megaharrison said:


> Very true, the first Transformers series to establish real personalities/character development/emotional connections was Beast Wars (and only then by Season 2).
> 
> The original creators of Transformers would be proud of what Bay has done.



I wouldn't agree with that. He made the robots much much too busy all the time so the clashes between them loose the weight of the impact compared to if they were more 'blocky' as they have been in EVERY other incarnation.

Also most of the robots lost a unique feel so they tend to blend together. The Decepticons being the bad guys have gotten stripped of their individuality some of the Autobots actually manage a unique look.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2011)

5 days left :ho


----------



## Glued (Jun 26, 2011)

Taleran said:


> That is a statement founded in lies and nostalgia. Those existed as a place to see robots fight period.



Agreed for the most part however. This is still a good scene.

[YOUTUBE]h_ULg4RSy5Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 26, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> 5 days left :ho



At this point, Megatron is basically Optimus's punching bag.


----------



## DanE (Jun 26, 2011)

damn it I told myself I wouldn't be over hyped for this movie.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 26, 2011)

Taleran said:


> I wouldn't agree with that. He made the robots much much too busy all the time so the clashes between them loose the weight of the impact compared to if they were more 'blocky' as they have been in EVERY other incarnation.
> 
> Also most of the robots lost a unique feel so they tend to blend together. The Decepticons being the bad guys have gotten stripped of their individuality some of the Autobots actually manage a unique look.



The Only Deceptions that Had Real Personality in g1 [the cartoons at least] were Megs, Starscream,Shockwave, and soundwave, every one else had small  Glimmers of some thing resembling personalities but nothign worth delving into when there's better time to be spent IN A MOVIE

Not every Mook needs a Character.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 26, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> At this point, Megatron is basically Optimus's punching bag.



for some reason it reminds me of Scorpion from Mortal Kombat with "Get Over Here Bitch" while he beats the tar out of him


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2011)

how much tons does Megatron weigh?

for Optimus to make him fly like that......

anyway i'm definitely watching this on Friday since i have nothing better to do .


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 26, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> for some reason it reminds me of Scorpion from Mortal Kombat with "Get Over Here Bitch" while he beats the tar out of him



Don't forget Starscream.

I expect for him to get his ass kicked by Prime in this movie as well.


----------



## DanE (Jun 26, 2011)

Optimus Prime actually looked badass beating the shit out of Megatron and the Fallen in Transformers 2 I hope they can top that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2011)

megatron had to resort to sneak attacks


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 26, 2011)

Prime is a beast, he's like that old guy on that bus. He'll fuck you up.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 26, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> megatron had to resort to sneak attacks



If you haven't realized, Movie Megatron is somewhat of a bitch.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Prime is a beast, he's like that old guy on that bus. He'll fuck you up.



someone need to photoshop this idea

i'll rep you forever


but seriously, i hope other autobots get to kick ass too this time, in the last movie optimus and bumblebee took most of the spotlight.

the trailers kinda show thats not going to change much.


----------



## sparkykandy (Jun 26, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> The Only Deceptions that Had Real Personality in g1 [the cartoons at least] were Megs, Starscream,Shockwave, and soundwave, every one else had small  Glimmers of some thing resembling personalities but nothign worth delving into when there's better time to be spent IN A MOVIE
> 
> Not every Mook needs a Character.



I don't understand by what you mean by this.  Are you saying that besides those four, none of the other Deceptions had anything resembling a personality?  Because, I'd like to disagree with you on that.  Both Galvatron and Cyclonus definitely had a personality of sorts.  (Can't say much about Scourge though.  Probably because whatever personality he had wasn't as memorable or strong as either Galvatron's or Cyclonus's.)  Also, just based on a few comments, I got the idea that Long Haul hated his job.  Swindle was definitely greedy and willing to sell out his teammates and so on.  There were others that I felt had some sort of personality too.  The main problem with the cartoon was that there were more characters than episodes, and even then, the main focus was on the Autobots but not the Decepticons.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> If you haven't realized, Movie Megatron is somewhat of a bitch.



I never got the chance to watch the cartoons.

I blame starscream 

he's always saying "lets get out of here and fight another day "


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 26, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> someone need to photoshop this idea
> 
> i'll rep you forever
> 
> ...



Prime and Bumblebee are the two best anyway.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 26, 2011)

Bluebeared said:
			
		

> If you haven't realized, Movie Megatron is somewhat of a bitch.


 Movie megatron? Megatron has always been a cheapshot 



sparkykandy said:


> I don't understand by what you mean by this.  Are you saying that besides those four, none of the other Deceptions had anything resembling a personality?  Because, I'd like to disagree with you on that.  Both Galvatron and Cyclonus definitely had a personality of sorts.  (Can't say much about Scourge though.  Probably because whatever personality he had wasn't as memorable or strong as either Galvatron's or Cyclonus's.)  Also, just based on a few comments, I got the idea that Long Haul hated his job.  Swindle was definitely greedy and willing to sell out his teammates and so on.  There were others that I felt had some sort of personality too.  The main problem with the cartoon was that there were more characters than episodes, and even then, the main focus was on the Autobots but not the Decepticons.



I consider Galvatron and MEgatron the same person more or less

And i said other  Decepticons had a little personalities, but nothing important, Movies only have so much time, And that time should be wasted on giving a mook thats gonna get  knifed in the face in 5 minutes diaologue


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 26, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Movie megatron? Megatron has always been a cheapshot



True. He is a Decepticon after all. 

But I've never watched a Transformers cartoon were Megatron gets his ass handed to him even with Starscream and several other Decepticons by his side.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 26, 2011)

They are the same, more or less. In fact the only reason Bay didn't call Megatron Galvatron in the second movie was because he didn't want to confuse fans. 

Anyways notice Optimus' brass knuckles? The Fuck? Are they made of diamonds? Because he tore through that transformer.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 26, 2011)

Planning to see this very soon.

Sentinel Prime looks awesome.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 26, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> True. He is a Decepticon after all.
> 
> But I've never watched a Transformers cartoon were Megatron gets his ass handed to him even with Starscream and several other Decepticons by his side.



Wellllll there was the original movie..... 


Optimus GTA's mofos on his way to megatron then proceeds to whoop his ass


You know i wouldn't be surprised to find out that Bay has based Optimus's Entire character on "The Touch" Scene


----------



## Detective (Jun 26, 2011)

God, I hope Steve Jablonsky brings another epic score to the table to match the cinematography and CGI when Optimus and company start handing the Decepticons their asses for the final time.

This movie needs more music along the lines of the tracks we experienced from the first two installments. Also, they need to start releasing some of the tracks that never made it onto the previous OST's, but were present during badass moments in the films.












^ Played during Optimus' amazing Shanghai entrance.












^ Played in the National Air And Space Museum/A.K.A Introduction of the awesome grumpy badass, Jetfire.












0:00 - 0:47 - Best Entrance Theme Ever. Needs to be expanded and released.


----------



## Glued (Jun 26, 2011)

Well in G1 Blitzwing had his moment when he publicly disobeyed Galvatron for being nuts. Blitzwing had a badass quote, "Sometimes your remembered for the orders that you don't follow."

Omega Supreme's backstory with the constructicons was also kind of sad. His wanting to annihilate them, badass.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 26, 2011)

7.3 out of 10 on imDB so far, and the reviews with a lot of texts below are nothing below 8/10

I'm fucking stooooked


----------



## The World (Jun 27, 2011)

IGN review. 3.5/5


----------



## G (Jun 27, 2011)

I liked the first one.
I havent seen the second, but my friends are planning to go watch this one when it comes out.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2011)

IGN says I have to watch this in 3D, should i listen?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 27, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> The Only Deceptions that Had Real Personality in g1 [the cartoons at least] were Megs, Starscream,Shockwave, and soundwave, every one else had small  Glimmers of some thing resembling personalities but nothign worth delving into when there's better time to be spent IN A MOVIE
> 
> Not every Mook needs a Character.




I didn't mean personality I meant purely in the visual department, the across the board grey/black color scheme makes all of them blend.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 27, 2011)

Autobots, Roll out! 

Dunno why had urge to say that. 

I dunno most people didn't like transformer movies but I did and can't wait for this one think it will be good.


----------



## DanE (Jun 27, 2011)

hmm 3.5, I was expecting 4 but hey first movie got 3.5 also so no worries.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2011)

It's got a 67% on Rotten Tomatoes so far. Five bucks says it'll go down upon wide release.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 27, 2011)

Should be around 40% is my guess. "Better then 2 by far, not quite as good as 1" is what it'll probably end up being by most critics.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 27, 2011)

Taleran said:


> I didn't mean personality I meant purely in the visual department, the across the board grey/black color scheme makes all of them blend.



thats cause their all ether military or construction vehicles, which are primarily  Brown, Black and Grey


----------



## illmatic (Jun 27, 2011)

I read Megan Fox's replacement actually makes her look like a good proper actress by comparison


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Jun 27, 2011)

fuck this movie is going to be fucking


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 27, 2011)

I just want to see giant robots thrashing other giant robots, I don't give a shit about the humans. The action better be clear in this one,like it was in TF1,and not TF2 .


----------



## Detective (Jun 27, 2011)

Last two TV Spots before the official release date...

Optimus sounds like he's gonna cap every single one of the Decepticons himself if the other Autobots don't hurry and take a few kills for themselves. OP is the original OGP. 

[YOUTUBE]AU-Th_SGuTY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]uYVaIHDLfZs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 28, 2011)

2 more days


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 28, 2011)

"We Will Kill Them All" Prime...you are fucking BEAST!!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 28, 2011)

Freedom is the right of all Sentient  Non-Decepticon beings!


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 28, 2011)

illmatic said:


> I read Megan Fox's replacement actually makes her look like a good proper actress by comparison



That's just not possible.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 28, 2011)

Seeing this in IMAX 3D opening day.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 28, 2011)

... I've seen DOM at the theatre I work at and I can confidently say that it was better than the train wreck of ROFT (is what happenes when writers are striking)... In fact I will go one step further its right there with the gigling I had during the 1st Transformer Film by Mr. Bay sure he kept some of his left field jokers in with the inclusion of certain characters in DOM but I think that only human characters in the film that have matured where Sam (poor bastard gets no respect), and Lennox's Unit (Its gonna be one of those films again) that survived the first film...

And if you ask which format the film is to be screened in I must stress the fact that IMAX your only option in this MATRIX Quest...


----------



## Vault (Jun 28, 2011)

Prime has been the only constantly good thing about this franchise. The way he just owns the decepticons


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm catching the midnight premiere of this at my local theater.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 28, 2011)

Vault said:


> Prime has been the only constantly good thing about this franchise. The way he just owns the decepticons



And DOM is no different well actually I would say DOM should be called

Transformers Dark of the Moon PRIME TARGETS


----------



## Vault (Jun 28, 2011)

I love that tv spot where his casually skipping in the street like a little girl with swords in hand while he owns the decepticons  what a boss


----------



## Alpha (Jun 28, 2011)

Optimus is gonna be the fucking bollocks in this film. I can't wait but I get a feeling micheal bay will end the transformers saga here just as a triliogy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2011)

seeing it thursday 

can't wait pek


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2011)

Holy ****, Screenrant gave it a 4 out of 5! I know it's got a 41% on Rotten Tomatoes, but I'm interested.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 28, 2011)

I wouldn't go by rotten tomatoes, reviewers there are the type of people who buy porn movies for the plot.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 28, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I wouldn't go by rotten tomatoes, reviewers there are the type of people who buy porn movies for the plot.



Don't make excuses. Shit's probably bad like the last two.

I hate this fair-weather treatment of expertise (though I use that term very loosely here.) When reviewers agree with people, people break their neck to point out how everyone agrees with them; when critics disagree "Bah, they don't know shit about shit!"

Can't have it both ways.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 28, 2011)

No kidding. 

There is always the possibility that film is just flat bad, and going on previous experience with Transformers and Bay that is a *distinct* possibility.


----------



## Slice (Jun 28, 2011)

Transformers movies are special effects porn, i doubt that there is a single person in the world that watches them for the acting or plot.

I guess i'll see it this weekend, need to get some friends to go to the cinema with me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2011)

for me it depends on the type of movie and why i'm going to see it.
Some movies need plot moreso than others.


am I going to see a movie about space robots kicking the tar out eachother and expect an amazing story?

nope.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 28, 2011)

Slice said:


> Transformers movies are special effects porn, i doubt that there is a single person in the world that watches them for the acting or plot.
> 
> I guess i'll see it this weekend, need to get some friends to go to the cinema with me.





~Gesy~ said:


> for me it depends on the type of movie and why i'm going to see it.
> Some movies need plot moreso than others.
> 
> 
> ...



This would all be true, if Michael Bay was a good director of Robots clashing, he isn't.

When I want to see Special Effects on display, I would see Avatar, Speed Racer, hell Neveldine & Taylor use special effects better than Bay does.

Michael Bay is propped up for something he can't even do that good. The only thin he can be acclaimed for is the amount of attention to detail he puts into the most inane things.


----------



## G (Jun 28, 2011)

So yeah, i'm going to watch this with my friends.
I doubt the story will be that great, but atleast entertaining.
Just like the Transformers cartoons i used to watch.
(Transformers Armada anyone?!! )


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2011)

Speed Racer has some of my favorite special effects in any movie I've seen.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 28, 2011)

But then again so did The Matrix Reloaded and The Matrix Revolutions


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 28, 2011)

Major Spoiler

... Don't read unless you want to know how it all ENDS...


*Spoiler*: __ 





[Prologue]

... DOM begins, with Optimus telling the audience of the final days of the Great War. We see the Cybertronian landscape, ravaged. Battles above ground and below, an Autobot ship tries to get away from Decpticon ships in pursuit. Prime lets the audience know that the ship is carrying something that will tip the balance of the war for good. A Seeker, Starscream, fires at the ship as it jumps away from Cybertronian air space....

... The scene jumps to Earth in 1961, where they have detected an alien spacecraft on a trajectory for the moon. As the ship crashes, we see it was the same one Starscream shot that left Cybertron. President Kennedy declares that the United States needs to beat the Russians to the moon to examine the crashed vessel. 

... It is now July 1969, and Apollo 11 blasts off. As they approach the moons surface for landing, Armstrong and Aldrin look through classified documents.  As soon as they are in communications blackout from the Moon’s position, relative to the Earth, they are to make their way to the craft and explore. They do so, and we learn there are no survivors. They bring a few trinkets back to Earth.

[Heavy Metal]

... DOM returns to the present. Sam is now living with new girlfriend Carly, as well as Wheelie and Brains. He is out of work and has many interviews. Meanwhile, the NEST group has been used to take care of major political situations abroad, using the Autobots as uber weapons. One mission brings Optimus, and Ratchet to Chernobyl, where they detect energon. While being spied upon by Laserbeak, Lennox and his team find a piece of Cybertronian tech linked to Earth tech. Suddenly they are attacked by a huge Cybertronian worm. Optimus springs into action, his trailer become a weapons bay. He manages to retrieve the Cybertronian artifact as the worm retracts to reveal it’s master, Shockwave. As that was all going on, Laserbeak assassinates the Russian official that led NEST there.

    As they return to NEST headquarters, we see the Autobots all sent to separate bays for various maintenance, and Skids and Mudflap make a blink and you will miss the appearance as the cars enter the garage. A female government official shows up, demanding to know if NEST was involved in a few highly dubious missions overseas. Lennox tries to give her the runaround, but she wont have that. She demands answers and wants to speak to Optimus. Ironhide informs her that now is not a good time to bother Optimus, because he is, for lack of a better word, pissed. Still in truck mode, Optimus has sat in the bay since his return, not speaking to anyone. Ironhide bops him on the roof to get him to come forth. He transforms and informs everyone that the humans have lied to the Autobots. The sphere from Russia came from the Ark, the ship on the moon. Optimus and Ratchet then take an Autobot ship to the moon to see the wreck themselves. There, in the crash chamber, they recover Sentinel Prime, and five rods he had with him. They return to Earth.

[Currier Boy]

... During all this, Sam finally lands a job, in a mail room, on the recommendation of one of the companies board members. One of the managers, a small Asian man, begins following Sam suspiciously. As days go by, Sam learns that Carly’s boss was the one that gave him the recommendation. Sam does not like the guy, because he is too friendly with Carly. Back at his mail room job, he is stopped in an elevator by the asian manager, who takes his coat to get Sam to follow him in the bathroom. Inside, he gives him papers with information needed about the real reason behind the moon landings. Sam, who has been treated badly by the government and tossed aside, not even allowed to have Bumblebee with him anymore, goes over the information and realizes how important it is. He goes to confront the manager, and the man is acting strange. Though Sam cannot see it, the mans hand his trapped by the computers mouse. The man chases Sam out of his office, and the computer transforms, revealing Laserbeak, who tells the man he is going to suicide him. He does so by pushing him out a window. Laserbeak then attacks Sam, but he manages to evade the Decepticon. 

... Sam gets Carly, and makes for the NEST base, there the guards give him a rough time, till Sam grabs one of their radios and calls for Bumblebee, who comes out, not looking favorably on the guards. Lennox then comes to get Sam and Carly. Sam gives Lennox the information, and the woman from the Government is none to happy, she has Sam brought to her office, and tells him he is not needed, he is not a soldier, just a messenger boy. Sam informs her of how he was attacked by a Decepticon earlier, Bumblebee is reassigned to him.

... Meanwhile, in the repair bay, Optimus uses the Matrix to revive Sentinel. The five rods are locked away. We then learn that the rods for a space bridge. Sentinel invented the technology, and only he can use it. In and African plain, we see a rusty big rig arrive near some elephants. It transforms and Megatron is revealed, looking worse for wear. He makes his way to a tent like structure, where there are hatchlings, as well as Soundwave. Small parasitic bots crawl all over him, picking at his damaged head. Starscream arrives, as well as Laserbeak. Both inform him that the Autobots have taken the bait. He orders Soundwave to move forward with the plan.

[Revelations]

... Sam wants to get to the bottom of all this mess, so he enlists the help if former agent Simmons, now a successful author. Simmons now has a personal bodyguard named Dutch, who is more then he seems. Sam calls Simmons, and Dutch uses a scrambler to make the line secure. Sam then give enough hint to Simmons to get him to join him.

... A few days later, Simmons is with Sam in Carly’s loft, using Brains as a laptop to help search for the information they require. Upon finding what they need, they travel to seek out two former Russian Cosmonauts. After letting them know that they know about what really happened on the moon, the Cosmonauts show them images taken by Russia in the mid 60’s. It shows hundreds of the rods that Sentinel had, dragged across the surface and stacked neatly. Sam realizes Sentinel is the key and must be protected.

... The Autobots then race to Protect Sentinel and get him back to NEST headquarters. They are attacked on a highway by the Dreads, but manage some really cool escapes. Simmons is tossed from his car and left for dead. Sentinel gets back to the base, as the other Autobots prepare to fight the  Decepticons. Ironhide goes head to head with two of the Dreads and smashes into them, as all three transform. Sideswipe joins him, and they have a Mexican standoff. The Dreads try and pull as fast one, but Ironhide and Sideswipe make fast work of them.

... When they return to NEST base, Sentinel transforms, and they learn the truth. He was not bringing the space bridge technology to the Autobots at the end of the war, he was bringing it to Megatron. He tells then that he had seen the devastation the war brought, and decided the only way to survive was to join the enemy, to put an end to the war. He then attacks Ironhide, shooting him several times with an acid based weapon. Ironhide dies, and begins to melt. Sentinel then attacks the interior of the base and retrieves his rods, escaping with them.

... Earlier, Carly, in a new car given to her by her boss, had an argument. She leaves him to attend a work function, and Sam had returned to his research. After Sentinel’s attack, he seeks out Carly. Meanwhile, Megatron and Starscream arrive and the Lincoln memorial, where Megatron destroys the statue and makes the seat his throne. Sentinel sets up a small space bridge in the reflecting pool and brings Decepticon reinforcements that had been hiding on the moon. Optimus confronts him, but Sentinel quickly beats him down, but sparing his old friend. Optimus, seeing they are overwhelmed, orders a retreat.

... Sam then find Carly at her bosses house, and as they try to leave, he finds out her boss has been working with the Decepticons. Carly’s new car turns out to be Soundwave, and he holds her captive to ensure Sam will cooperate. Her boss slaps a Decepticon on Sam’s wrist, which attaches itself to him, and turns into a wrist watch. They will now know everything Sam sees and hears. He is ordered to figure out Optimus’s plan. 

... They next day, Sentinel addresses the leaders of Earth, demanding the Autobot renegades be removed from Earth. NEST is shut down, we see the ark merged with a NASA space shuttle. All Autobots board the ship. A few hours later, the ship is launched. Once the ARK reaches altitude Starscream swoops in from orbit and destroys the ship.





Part 2 Below


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



why would starscream do that?

wouldn't it be the best situation for him if the left?


----------



## LeafCake (Jun 28, 2011)

I *need* to see this.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeoFYh_fz2U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 28, 2011)

It's really funny how people get _so_ into reviews and opinions of movies like this. 

You need to understand that not every film follows a rubric of what makes it good, no. What if I wanted to go see transformers for the beautiful CGI and awesome Robot ass-kickings? Well I would. And I would enjoy it. I would also call it a good movie, just like I'll call the last two good movies. If you think they're bad well too fucking bad, deal lol. A LOT of people enjoy them because they're popcorn summer movies, they have really sweet action sequences. And honestly the designs of the transformers are something else, they're so detailed and the fight scenes are awesome. 

But hey, don't let me ruin your bitching party. Fargone am I to stop you from not enjoying something created solely to be enjoyed.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 28, 2011)

Major Spoiler 2


*Spoiler*: __ 





... With the Autobots dead, the Decepticons make their move. Carly is taken to Chicago, where the Decepticons are bombarding. The city quickly falls to the Decepticons, thousands are killed. Megatron and Sentinel are on top of one of the towers, where Sentinel reveals he is going to bring Cybertron to Earth and use the human race as slaves to rebuild it. Megatron revels in the fact Sentinel is working for him, but Sentinel quickly grabs Megatron's head, pulling out more wires and circuits, further degrading him.

... The city is blocked off, nothing is getting in or out. All fighter jest are quickly shot down. Chicago is now a fortress. Sam wants to rescue Carly. Eps, who had quit NEST long ago, but still helped keep an eye on some of the Autobots while they were there, agrees to put a team together to help. When they get to Chicago though, the team realizes its hopeless. A Decepticon fighter comes down to attack them, but is suddenly shot down. As they turn, Optimus is standing there, holding a giant shotgun. The Autobots had fooled everyone, hiding in the first booster to be jettisoned from their ship. All Starscream did was destroy an empty vessel.

... Battles erupt over the city, as the Autobots begin to fight back. Everyone’s goal in to destroy the control rod before Cybertron can be brought to Earth. Various action scenes unfold. Sam rescues Carly, only to become trapped in a skyscraper with Eps and his men as Shockwaves pet destroys the center of the building. Optimus, in his flight armor, swoops in and destroys the worm, but a shot from Shockwave causes him to crash into some cranes, becoming entangled in the wires, upside-down. The Wreckers spot him and try to get to him.

... Meanwhile, after escaping the crashing building, thanks to Optimus, Eps, his men, Sam and Carly are all back on the ground. Sam and Carly are attacked by Starscream, and Sam uses a grapple device given to him by Autobot inventor Que, and he rips out Starscream’s eye. As Starscream is screeching and flailing, Sam takes a spiked bomb Que also gave him, and jams it in Starscream’s other eye. Lennox and his team, after having made a daring jump into the city with heavy casualties, comes to Sam’s aid as the grapple still has him attached to Starscream, with the bomb seconds away from  detonating. Starscream lashes out in anger at being blinded, Lennox cuts the wire, he and Sam fall from the building as Starscream’s head explodes, killing him. Bumblebee shows up in the nick of time to catch the two.

... Some time later, most of the Autobots, sans the Wreckers, Optimus, Wheelie and Brains, have been captured by Shockwave, Soundwave, and Barricade. Soundwave is happy to have the prisoners, when Carly’s boss points out that they should not keep them as prisoners, but make examples out of them. Soundwave agrees, and decides to make them trophies. He takes Que, and shoots him in the back, then a generic drone Decepticon finishes the Autobot inventor off. Bumblebee is next to be taken for execution. As Soundwave is powering his blaster, Decepticon fighter craft begin falling out of one of the large carriers overhead. Wheelie and Brains had snuck aboard and sabotaged the ship. As it crashes into the river, we are left wondering if the two brave little Autobots survived. The distraction lets the Autobots fight back, and also allows Lennox and Eps and their respective teams to set up an ambush. A sniper Shoots Barricade in the eye, and  gets a few shots on Shockwave. Soundwave is killed by Bumblebee as the two fight. 

... Optimus, being freed by the Wreckers, joins the fight. He flies in, killing Barricade. He then fights with a slightly damaged Shockwave, who seems to take a lot of damage before finally succumbing to the blades of Prime. Meanwhile, Carly finds Megatron sitting down in an alley, looking like a homeless person. He is mumbling to himself, and as she approaches, he halfheartedly threatens her. She then taunts him, finishing by referring to him as Sentinel’s bitch. Enraged, he moves to strike her, but realizes she is right.

... Optimus and Sentinel fight, with Sentinel gaining the upper hand. He slices off Prime’s right arm, and pins him to the ground. As he begins to deliver a killing blow, Megatron attacks him, and beats the old bot down. Megatron then looks at prime and wonders where Optimus would be without him, as he prepares to kill his mortal enemy. Optimus declares that he will find out, and with one arm, beats down and rips off Megatron’s head, killing him finally. He then walks over to Sentinel, badly wounded, who pleads with Optimus. Optimus executes him with his shotgun. Sam hits Carly’s boss with a piece of metal, sending him into the control rod, which fries him. Bumblebee and Ratchet then attack the rod, destroying it, essentially destroying Cybertron in the feedback of the collapsing space bridge, with many Decepticon ships also being sucked in and destroyed.





I enjoyed it The Series went out with a literal BANG...

I look forward to seeing what Spielburg can do with the Franchise... Probably have a better written scifi story he would direct then Bay ever could...

look forward to hearing what everyone's opinion is after seeing it at midnight...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 28, 2011)

Taleran said:


> This would all be true, if Michael Bay was a good director of Robots clashing, he isn't.
> 
> When I want to see Special Effects on display, I would see Avatar, Speed Racer, hell Neveldine & Taylor use special effects better than Bay does.
> 
> Michael Bay is propped up for something he can't even do that good. The only thin he can be acclaimed for is the amount of attention to detail he puts into the most inane things.



Can understand first Transformers but 2 was easy to follow. If anything the fight scenes were the only really good thing in the second one lol.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2011)

yeah the special effects seem to get better and better with each movie


----------



## Bellez (Jun 28, 2011)

I want to see this.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 28, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Can understand first Transformers but 2 was easy to follow. If anything the fight scenes were the only really good thing in the second one lol.


Shit,most of the action scenes in TF 2 that were able to be seen were in slow-mo because you couldn't tell who was hitting who with what during the not slow-mo action scenes.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 28, 2011)

Could see plenty in the forest fight, bumblebee, and the final fight was just a bunch of shooting back and forth. Everything was pretty easy to follow.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 28, 2011)

Betting this movie will suck. Guess I'll see what the reviews say though.

Although for the most part, I probably won't go see it unless it gets incredible reviews. I generally agree with Rotten Tomatoes and Ebert, so I'll see what they say.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 28, 2011)

Ebert and his Speed 2 thumbs up huh?


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't think I ever saw that.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 28, 2011)

> Betting this movie will suck. Guess I'll see what the reviews say though.
> 
> Although for the most part, I probably won't go see it unless it gets incredible reviews. I generally agree with Rotten Tomatoes and Ebert, so I'll see what they say.



    

I don't know which to laugh at first!


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> I generally agree with Rotten Tomatoes and *Ebert*, so I'll see what they say.



*Warning:* _Credibility forever ruined. There is no edit button for this._ 

Ebert has lost his grasp on reality over the last decade or so. The last time he had anything remotely logical to say in his film analysis was back during the era in which Gene Siskel still lived.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 28, 2011)

I said "generally". As in often, but not all the time. Probably should have added "sometimes" there to make it clearer. Didn't think I'd have to. 

Although, these days I mostly find myself agreeing with RT. Nonetheless, I doubt I'll be seeing this unless I find out it's getting really good reviews. Otherwise, I think I'll save my money. 

Given Bay's track record, I think that'll be the case.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 28, 2011)

Why make your own opinion when you can read others and pretend to agree/ let crowd psychology do it's magic!  don't forget to neg this post in a few days too


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2011)

ok


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 28, 2011)

Ech?ux said:


> Why make your own opinion when you can read others and pretend to agree/ let crowd psychology do it's magic!  don't forget to neg this post in a few days too





Because I'm deciding whether I'll pay to go see it based on the general consensus? That's not saying I won't give it a watch when it comes on DVD. I personally haven't liked Bay's shit recently. If the movie starts getting bad reviews, that's just a sign to me that I won't want to pay to see this one either.

It's an opinion. If you like Bay's shit, good for you. Go see it. I don't care. Not like I'm discouraging anyone from seeing it. How is that so difficult to grasp?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 28, 2011)

He's just saying following review scores of other's will already give you a bad vibe towards a movie. I went to see Revenge of the Fallen without looking at reviews. Enjoyed it for it's fight scenes and that was that. Didn't even look at the reviews till a few days after and saw everyone going bat shit insane over things. Then I noticed people who said they enjoyed the movie change their mind because the general opinion of the movie is it sucked. So now everyone must follow. 

Kind of like Call of Duty of gaming, haha.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 28, 2011)

I just watched it at imax.

So much giant robot city battle madness...it's hard to remember it all.

Optimus was awesome every time he showed up, although I feel he wasn't in it enough.

All the human jokey sam parts really annoyed me. The humans basically had their own storyline which eventually joint the main movie's story line. Until that happens, there are too many forced funny bits when the humans are doing their own thing. 

Well even after the transformers and the human stories start to crossover, some of it still seemed annoying. Patrick Dempsey was definitely a pointless character in my opinion. Didn't really see the point in him being in the movie. And the new girl just seemed the same as Megan Fox to be honest. Same basic character atleast. Just 'classier' I guess. 

I would like to see a a fan edit of the movie where all the human scenes were taken out maybe. Atleast just the scenes involving sam, his parents, his girl etc Not N.E.S.T or the government guys.

All the action was great and fighting was great. The cgi of the transformers themselves is so amazing and I feel it's overlooked. I like the moon landing cover up storyline too.

Overall I would say it's a good movie worth watching. Just grit your teeth through the 'funny' parts. Or just enjoy them for what they were. Besides that the film is exciting and visually it doesn't disappoint either.

Not mudflap or skidz, but they had slightly better counterparts.

I guess I'll write spoilers.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Ken Jeong is in it as a pointless 'funny' character.
Sentinal Prime is the bad guy.
Patrick Dempsey is the bad guy too.
Megatron dies.
Starscream dies.
Ironhide dies.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 28, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> He's just saying following review scores of other's will already give you a bad vibe towards a movie. I went to see Revenge of the Fallen without looking at reviews. Enjoyed it for it's fight scenes and that was that. Didn't even look at the reviews till a few days after and saw everyone going bat shit insane over things. Then I noticed people who said they enjoyed the movie change their mind because the general opinion of the movie is it sucked. So now everyone must follow.
> 
> Kind of like Call of Duty of gaming, haha.



Well, I mostly see it from a financial point of view. Since going to the movies around here is expensive as hell. 

While renting the DVD is only a couple dollars.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 29, 2011)

I would argue that the extra cash is worth it if you're so inclined to see an eyecandy movie. Not everyone can afford BAMF TVs however a single trip to the imax theater? Sure.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 29, 2011)

They're fun movies with a good sense for spectacle. I don't need them to be anything else.

This movie should definitely fit the bill.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 29, 2011)

I feel like this movie will be alright, although just like the last 2 the human parts are going to just be filler.

Well, the inevitable "US Armed Forces suit up and do awesome shit to heavy metal power chords" is always entertaining, but if Sam, his family, and his girl all died in the first 5 minutes I'd be extremely happy.


----------



## Fierce (Jun 29, 2011)

Just got back from seeing it in 3D. Best of the three, for sure. Jokes weren't "as" cheesy, CGI was exceptional as always, and the music was good (though one scene made me feel like I was watching Inception). Storyline was about as average as the others, acting was the same. Still very fun to watch.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 29, 2011)

Was going to see it tonight, but my theater decided to be assholes and silently switch my schedule around so I was working.

Saw some people walking in wearing cardboard boxes with papers taped on saying "Transformer #1" and so on. It's bad enough just how stupid it was, but the fact that they couldn't even come up with names out of the thousand...ugh.


----------



## Hannibal (Jun 29, 2011)

RIP
*Spoiler*: __ 



Megatron, Shockwave, Soundwave, Starscream, Ironhide, and WheelJack.




I am disappoint


----------



## Alpha (Jun 29, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I enjoyed it The Series went out with a literal BANG...
> 
> I look forward to seeing what Spielburg can do with the Franchise... Probably have a better written scifi story he would direct then Bay ever could...
> 
> look forward to hearing what everyone's opinion is after seeing it at midnight...



Is it official Spielberg will direct the next transformers? Cos that would be crazy.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 29, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> He's just saying following review scores of other's will already give you a bad vibe towards a movie. I went to see Revenge of the Fallen without looking at reviews. Enjoyed it for it's fight scenes and that was that. Didn't even look at the reviews till a few days after and saw everyone going bat shit insane over things. Then I noticed people who said they enjoyed the movie change their mind because the general opinion of the movie is it sucked. So now everyone must follow.
> 
> Kind of like Call of Duty of gaming, haha.



Hur Dur, this is the most immature/illogical reasoning for something I have ever seen.

Its very very easy for a movie to cover up flaws when it is being shown on a 15 foot screen and you are seeing it for the first time. Once you leave the theaters and begin thinking about things however the Transformers films completely fall apart.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 29, 2011)

Eyeshield 21 said:


> Is it official Spielberg will direct the next transformers? Cos that would be crazy.



Unfortunatly NO its word of mouth right now so nothing is confirmed as yet but one can hope.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 29, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Hur Dur, this is the most immature/illogical reasoning for something I have ever seen.
> 
> Its very very easy for a movie to cover up flaws when it is being shown on a 15 foot screen and you are seeing it for the first time. Once you leave the theaters and begin thinking about things however the Transformers films completely fall apart.



You're denying the fact people follow the mass like sheep? Lolz ufunny 

I never said Transformers don't have flaws. I'm saying for almost anything, people like to follow the mass opinions or the Internets opinion.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2011)

I heard the opening in new york was crazy with fans :ho

Does this movie look good in 3D?


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 29, 2011)

everyone was screaming, cheering and clapping every time optimus showed up. 

and when it started and ended there was a huge applause.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2011)

> The previous girl, Megan Fox, was fired because of her mouth, and this one, Rosie Huntington-Whiteley, has been hired for the same reason.



                     .


----------



## Taleran (Jun 29, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> You're denying the fact people follow the mass like sheep? Lolz ufunny
> 
> I never said Transformers don't have flaws. I'm saying for almost anything, people like to follow the mass opinions or the Internets opinion.



Do I not believe that people mindlessly go by reviewers on the internet, of course. Is that a vast minority compared to the vast majority that make up their own mind, very much so.

To me all this stuff just comes off as misdirection, if someone finds a flaw in a movie you like obviously they are just following a critic and can't think for themselves, if the plot doesn't make sense and the characters are flat just look at the screen and the pretty visuals they will dissuade you. If the pretty visuals are really just an overwhelming mess that is hard to follow........oh wait what now.

Also the internet hivemind works both ways, I bet there are just if not more people loving these movies just to be contrary to everyone else.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 29, 2011)

yeup! I love these movies! But that's because I don't care about the politcal undertones, the ridiculous racial claims, etc etc.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 29, 2011)

I wonder what NEST HQ will look like with all of PRIME's Trophies he brought back from his travels...


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

I caught the midnight premiere. That movie was retarded. Better than Transformers 2, but that's only cause it didn't have as much comedic relief and racism. The action was great though.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 29, 2011)

And in a Michael Bay film the Explosions are the Plot line what else could you hope for but...

BOOM... BOOM... BOOM...


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah, if you watch it purely for action, you will be satisfied.


*Spoiler*: __ 



But wtf was up with Sam killing Starscream. Ugh.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, if you watch it purely for action, you will be satisfied.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



What? that sounds retarded what happened


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Some autobot based off of Einstein or something gave the humans these grappling fist gauntlet things. Sam and his love interest are running through DC when Starscream comes out of nowhere and tries to kill them, so Sam uses the grappling gauntlet to grab onto Star's eye, and then after receiving back up from some soldiers, he takes this bomb thing and shoves it in Star's other eye, blowing his head off.


----------



## G (Jun 29, 2011)

That scene was..
A bit suprising.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

I wouldn't mind if it had been some mook or something, but Starscream?


----------



## G (Jun 29, 2011)

When Optimus talked at the beginning, i smiled.
The voice actor is awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2011)

Are they still just big, ugly hunks of scrap metal in this movie?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

The Decepticons are still indistinguishable from one another, but that doesn't bother me since they're basically just mooks anyway. Megatron has a cloak now for some reason though.

*Spoiler*: __ 



And gets one-shotted by Prime at the very end.




 You can tell who's fighting who though, if that's what you're asking.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 29, 2011)

Seeing as Transformers Dark of The Moon was a Shot-for-shot redux of Transformers 2 Revenge of the Fallen the jokes are better the script for the humans was an improvement and Megatron is suffering from Cybertronian alzheimer's do to the knock on his head Optimus gave him in film 2...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I wouldn't mind if it had been some mook or something, but Starscream?



WHAT ABOUT MEGATRON?

if you really think about it, he hasn't really done anything this series


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 29, 2011)

Was the new actress hot enough?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 29, 2011)

Like I said; Movie Megatron is a bitch. 

Haven't seen it yet, had a chance to go to midnight premiere, but I had shit to do in the morning.


----------



## Coteaz (Jun 29, 2011)

Starscream...


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

The new actress was definitely attractive enough. And Bay made sure we noticed. She was even more bland than Fox's character though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Like I said; Movie Megatron is a bitch.
> 
> Haven't seen it yet, had a chance to go to midnight premiere, but I had shit to do in the morning.



I remember megatron being pretty awesome in the first movie.

wasn't optimus afraid to battle him?

didn't he plan suicide just to defeat megatron?

after he died though..


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah, Megatron was hardcore in the first one.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> The new actress was definitely attractive enough. And Bay made sure we noticed. She was even more bland than Fox's character though.



Good, that's what matters the most


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2011)

Fritz said:


> Good, that's what matters the most



every action manflick need to have a fresh pair of....lips 


speaking of humans, i'm glad they're actually useful now :amazed.

the transforming glove sounds awesome.

if this bring in alot of dollars, bay is the type that would make another movie ...


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

You know, I was glad that the humans were actually helping this time, but then again, wasn't it stated in the first movie that human weapons can't harm Transformers?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 29, 2011)

So should I see this in 3d which will be about $10 or just normal for $5?

Or should I just see Hangover II?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> You know, I was glad that the humans were actually helping this time,* but then again, wasn't it stated in the first movie that human weapons can't harm Transformers?*



The Exact opposite actually


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

Opposite? What?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> You know, I was glad that the humans were actually helping this time, but then again, wasn't it stated in the first movie that human weapons can't harm Transformers?



not sure about that, sure a AK won't do anything but scratch paint, but i'm sure rockets would work well on them.



typhoon72 said:


> So should I see this in 3d which will be about $10 or just normal for $5?



I'm paying $9 for a normal ticket and $15 for 3D


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 29, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> The Exact opposite actually



Transformers can't harm humans?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

Wait, what. Where did I hear that from then...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 29, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> WHAT ABOUT MEGATRON?



He went out like a BITCH after being resurrected into a BITCH in Revenge of the Fallen...


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

Can someone remind me of what happened to the AllSpark shards at the end of Transformers 2?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> He went out like a BITCH after being resurrected into a BITCH in Revenge of the Fallen...



i mean, he's a bitch in the cartoons too, but atleast he gets shit done when he has to.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 29, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> I mean, he's a bitch in the cartoons too, but at least he gets shit done when he has to.



Best example of Megatron getting shit done... 
Transformers The Movie (1986)
Transformers Beast Wars
Transformers Prime


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2011)

_Beast Wars_ Megatron isn't Megatron. He's a different robot who took Megatrons name.



Stunna said:


> Can someone remind me of what happened to the AllSpark shards at the end of Transformers 2?



Guess they just didn't need them in this one.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 29, 2011)

^

You forgot about Animated.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Can someone remind me of what happened to the AllSpark shards at the end of Transformers 2?



You mean the shards that weren't used to turn Sam's kitchen into Micro-Decepticons or the Shard used to resurrect Ass-tron... Then they where forgotten....


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That doesn't make sense, because the Decepticons planned on turning the humans into slaves to reconstruct Cybertron, right? How are human supposed to do that? And wouldn't it have been just as easy, if not easier, to take the AllSpark remnants and animated all of the machines and technology on Earth? Actually have machines construct your machine planet?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 29, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> ^ You forgot about Animated.



You're right I did forget about TF Animated only because of how that Megatron acompolished so little... Like Galvatron from Car Robots, the Megatron from Armada, and the Galavtron from Energon and Galaxy Force...

Competent Leaders are so hard to find in a Transformer Series these days...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Opposite? What?


Incendiary weapons can harm transformers cause their skin is vulnerable to extreme temperatures 



> Can someone remind me of what happened to the AllSpark shards at the end of Transformers 2?


 They were used to Revive Jetfire and Megatron




masamune1 said:


> _Beast Wars_ Megatron isn't Megatron. He's a different robot who took Megatrons name.



and yet he was the best ever


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 29, 2011)

... Lets just admit that Michael Bays Transformer Trilogy was an explosive train-wreck and hope that Transformers Prime gets a 3rd season...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2011)

Was Sentinel prime a good villain?

From what I read, he's one cold dude.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, to be fair, this is _his_ master-plan that the film is about.

Its just that one can't find dependable allies these days.



Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make sense, because the Decepticons planned on turning the humans into slaves to reconstruct Cybertron, right? How are human supposed to do that? And wouldn't it have been just as easy, if not easier, to take the AllSpark remnants and animated all of the machines and technology on Earth? Actually have machines construct your machine planet?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Sam (or Mikaela) were the only ones who had any pieces of the All-Spark left, and who knows what happened to that. The Decepticons had a piece too, but that is stuck inside Megatron. Maybe we're supposed to assume they have both been used up, seing as they are only pieces and not the whole thing.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I still don't get how humans were supposed to reconstruct a machine planet though. But whatever, I wish they would've at least glossed over that.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm confused about the main villain...

I thought it was so suppose to be Shockwave?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 29, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> ... Lets just admit that Michael Bays Transformer Trilogy was an explosive train-wreck and hope that Transformers Prime gets a 3rd season...



The Trilogy was awesome and i dont watch transformers prime [though i probably should...but those kids are the worst human tag alongs ever.....]


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> I'm confused about the main villain...
> 
> I thought it was so suppose to be Shockwave?



I thought he was too, but it turns out he's just one of the main henchmen.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shockwave was sort of hyped up in the beginning, but he gets killed off by a bunch of human soldiers in the climax, lol.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 29, 2011)

^

That sucks then. >_<


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok i have to stop clicking this thread, too much spoilers 


seeing this tomorrow


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Come to think of it, how did they transport Cybertron in the first place? Wouldn't they have to set up pillars all over Cybertron to teleport it? But didn't Sentinel take the pillars with him when he left the planet? Who went back and placed pillars all over the planet?

If Sentinel had left pillars behind, what was keeping the Decepticons from transporting him right back once he tried to escape?




Yeah, can I stop spoiler tagging spoilers yet? The movie's in wide release, isn't it?


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Shockwave was sort of hyped up in the beginning, but he gets killed off by a bunch of human soldiers in the climax, lol.




*Spoiler*: __ 



No, he survived that. He's killed by Optimus later. They more or less took him out of the game though.

And come on, at least he tore down a _skyscraper_ first.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh, he survived that? My memory must be hazy cause I was up at 2 in the morning watching this. I think I'll re-watch it this evening with an alert mind. And didn't that groundworm decepticon thing take out the building? Well damn, I can't think for crap.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not until Saturday

the movie just opened last night here


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

Fine 

I'll keeping tagging. And Sam's such a hypocrite.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I hate how he broke up with Mikaela, whom he loved in the last movie, off screen, and is now in love with this new trick. And wtf happened to "I just wanna be normal"? In this movie he was always whining about wanting to be important again.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 29, 2011)

Judging by Stunna's reactions, I can't wait to see this.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, he survived that? My memory must be hazy cause I was up at 2 in the morning watching this. I think I'll re-watch it this evening with an alert mind. And didn't that groundworm decepticon thing take out the building? Well damn, I can't think for crap.




*Spoiler*: __ 




Shockwave _is_ the groundworm thing. Its an extension of him, and he directed it to destroy the building. Its what makes him such a dangerous opponent, and why they all his from him in the finale`. Its like its his sword.

Yes, he survived, though after that Optimus (I think it was Optimus) kills him kind of casually after his worm is gone.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

_Okaay,_ now I get it. I thought he and the worm were just partners or something. Yeah, I need to re-watch it.

Still crap though.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Look, I wanted to see a big, epic action movie with awesome special effects and thats what I got.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

Okay?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What was Dylan Gould's problem as well? He said he was only working with the Decepticons for survival, but every time something went wrong for them, and the Autobots got the upper hand, he would go running to help them. When he noticed that the Autobots were alive, he immediately ran out into the war zone streets to warn the Decepticons. And then, when Prime destroyed the part of the building holding the main pillar (which wasn't destroyed), Gould ran over and reactivated it!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 29, 2011)

So what i ve been hearing form other sources is that  its another case of "Critics bitch, while the Common man loves the shit out of it"


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2011)

^ Pretty much.



Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What was Dylan Gould's problem as well? He said he was only working with the Decepticons for survival, but every time something went wrong for them, and the Autobots got the upper hand, he would go running to help them. When he noticed that the Autobots were alive, he immediately ran out into the war zone streets to warn the Decepticons. And then, when Prime destroyed the part of the building holding the main pillar (which wasn't destroyed), Gould ran over and reactivated it!




*Spoiler*: __ 



He probably thought that they were only temporary setbacks, and that the Decepticons would win eventually, so he wanted to make himself appear as useful to them as possible. Not to mention that even if he helped the Autobots win, he had done a _lot_ of bad stuf in his life and probably would have still faced Crimes Against Humanity (literally). 
And, if the Decepticons caught _him_ siding with the Autobots, they probably would have taken it a lot more personally since unlike Sam or the rest, he would have been betraying them. Don't forget that even though most of the main Decepticons die in this film, there are still hundreds out there who could kill him later.

Also, he clearly isn't doing this just because he wants to survive. Co-operation with the Deepticons had brought him money, power and influence, not to mention he's a petty bastard who doesn't like the good guys at all, not to mention he just makes all kind of other excuses (he also said the Decepticons represented "progress"). He's a spineless weasel and a coward, plus stuff like trying to kill Sam or getting the Decepticons to execute the Autobots is probably because he's absolutely terrified of Megatron and the rest, so he enjoys those little moments of power- a bully, basically.

Answer your question?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 29, 2011)

the Franchise has been a Complete success then cause it was never a Franchise that was there for the Critics benefit


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> the Franchise has been a Complete success then cause it was never a Franchise that was there for the Critics benefit



Well, making well over a billion dollars from it doesn't hurt, either.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It still bothers me, cause he stated that he was only doing it for survival when he was talking to the love interest, and he would have been a slave to the Decepticons in the end anyway. But overall, yeah, that does clarify it for me.

But what was up with the Decepticons hiding in the moon? I would have thought that they would have been detected when Prime and Ratchet were on the moon since they have Energon detectors or something. And don't we have surveillance of the moon? They explain why man never went back, but yeah.


----------



## Synn (Jun 29, 2011)

Gonna watch it this weekend, finally


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




They were underground, probably sleeping or something, so survelliance wouldn't have seen them, not to mention they had been hiding there since before the Moon landing _and_ had inflitrated NASA and the Russian Space program. That probably is what hid them from the Autobots as well.

He would have been a slave, but he thought he would have been the head slave, so he can live with it.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 29, 2011)

I just want to see this so I get all the jokes when people talk shit about it. That was the only thing I liked about Transformers 2. Those reviews were hilarious. 

However, they'll still get my $5.


----------



## Seph (Jun 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"KILL THEM ALL"

"NOW YOU DIE"

So, Optimus turns from a noble hero into a murdering psychopath who rips Megatron's head off while he's asking for a truce.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

That part made me laugh out loud in the theater.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he was never the cliche hero, he trash talked a couple bots in the forest fight while chopping off their limbs.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats not psychopathic. Megatron is an untrustworthy genocidal maniac and there was an army of Decepticons running around the planet ready to enslave the human race at his signal. This Optimus has been a hardcore SOB since at least the last film. What your saying is like calling Batman a psychopath the day he finally crosses the line and finishes off the Joker.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah, I have to say I would have done the same as Optimus


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 29, 2011)

... And the most shitted on character in Bays Trilogy is...

Sam Whitwiki.... Saves the world twice and in Dark of the Moon is given no recognition by anyone except for Optimus Prime for his actions in the 1st 2 films but is forgotten and neglected by the US Government thank you very much I save your asses and whats the thanks I get a desk job in DC


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Now thats not fair. Obama gave him a medal.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 29, 2011)

An event everyone quickly forgot... I might add


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2011)

And I think his parents said they gave him a scholarship to Harvard.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 29, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> RIP
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



This           .


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 29, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Now thats not fair. Obama gave him a medal.



An award by a President on screen and in real life people tune out on a daily basis...


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Wait_ 



When did Soundwave die? I thought he disappeared? I don't remember seeing him after the desert scene?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Another complaint_ 



Something else that bothered me was the explanation for how the Autobots survived the destruction of their space shuttle. Prime claims that they escaped in some kind of pods and splashed down into the Atlantic. But we see the footage of the shuttle's destruction, and nothing big enough to hold an Autobot appears to fall out of the fire.

Plus, they explain that the Autobots couldn't leave Earth without said shuttle, right? Well how did they leave Cybertron?! We know that Transformers can emulate more than one vehicle, as in the previous two films, Megatron's vehicle was a jet, and in this film, it was a truck. Well, why didn't the Autobots just copy space shuttles and leave separately in that fashion?


----------



## Helix (Jun 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Just finished watching it, and it felt a lot like the 2nd movie. The overall plot felt the same, save the world blah blah, except this time it is Sentinel in charge. Instead of Megan Fox it was some other girl (I don't know her name). Instead of the final battle taking place in the desert, it took place in a city. Not only that, but everything felt so predictable as it is the case with these movies. You knew Sam wouldn't die, you knew his girlfriend wouldn't die, you knew Bumblebee wouldn't die, you knew Optimus wouldn't die, and you knew Sam would embrace his girlfriend at the end of the movie. Ironically with all the destruction going on, all the main characters felt invincible. 

But hey, as an action film, it does its job. The action sequences were great.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 29, 2011)

Helix said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are right about one thing Dark of the Moon is a better recycled version of Revenge of the Fallen...


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: _Another complaint_
> 
> 
> 
> Something else that bothered me was the explanation for how the Autobots survived the destruction of their space shuttle. Prime claims that they escaped in some kind of pods and splashed down into the Atlantic. But we see the footage of the shuttle's destruction, and nothing big enough to hold an Autobot appears to fall out of the fire.




*Spoiler*: __ 



According to Wiki they hid in one of the booster rockets, which was disengaged before the attack. Can't recall the scene from memory myself though.






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, they explain that the Autobots couldn't leave Earth without said shuttle, right? Well how did they leave Cybertron?! We know that Transformers can emulate more than one vehicle, as in the previous two films, Megatron's vehicle was a jet, and in this film, it was a truck. Well, why didn't the Autobots just copy space shuttles and leave separately in that fashion?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, space shuttles are bigger than most transformers, and Michael Bay made sure that the films wouldn't be like the cartoon and they could only turn into things that would actually fit their dimensions (so, no Megatron turning into a pistol, for instance). 

They could have left Cybertron on a ship that was since destroyed. Its more jarring that Starscream and Megatron and others have left by turning into jets, but that might just be that Decepticons are different from Autobots in some unknown way. Or, only some Transformers can turn into flying vehicles.






Helix said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I actually thought they might execute Bumblebee at that bit near the end for a moment. Plus, Ironhide was an important Autobot. 

I thought it was more of a balance between the first and second movies. At least there wasn't a MacGuffin this time.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2011)

Helix said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aww but everyone says it better than the first


----------



## Distance (Jun 29, 2011)

I just got back from watching it with a few friends. It was pretty good I guess...


*Spoiler*: __ 



But the ending seemed a bit cheesy. And I just can't figure out how there could be a sequel.


----------



## Helix (Jun 29, 2011)

Also another thing...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I died a little inside when they did a first person view of some guy shooting like they were trying to emulate first-person-shooters (probably Call of Duty). It felt so cheesy, and it was obvious that they were trying to appeal to those people interested in the franchise, despite it only being a couple seconds long.






masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I really hoped he'd died. I mean, I like his character, but he was just too important to Sam and these movies. It would have made for a more interesting ending than the "happily-ever-after" type of scenario.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 29, 2011)

So how bad is this movie?

Is it the sort of bad that you can make fun of and that would justify a ticket purchase? 

Or is it the sort of bad with no benefits where you feel lessened by having watched it? You know, the bad sort of bad?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 29, 2011)

So Dose Shock wave say any thing worth Putting in my sig?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2011)

sam wouldn't be able to handle bee dying

theirs "happily ever after" endings
"realistic" endings
and then theirs those"wow that's fucked up" endings


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 29, 2011)

it was far better than the 2nd


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 29, 2011)

This has been gnawing at the back of my head... For those who have seen the film, did Starscream actually betray Megatron in this one?


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Helix said:


> Also another thing...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, look on the bright side- there are now hundreds of Decepticons scattered all over the globe, and Optimus murdered his brother and father figure in cold blood (though both had it coming). So its not your "average" happy ever after. 






Furious George said:


> So how bad is this movie?
> 
> Is it the sort of bad that you can make fun of and that would justify a ticket purchase?
> 
> Or is it the sort of bad with no benefits where you feel lessened by having watched it? You know, the bad sort of bad?



I liked it, but I liked the second movie, which puts me at odds with everyone ('cept the majority movie going public).

I thought the plot was better than the other two- that is, the _Decepticons_ plot, mostly because it involved them actually being rather deceptive. The SFX
are obviously brilliant, and the fight scenes are better than the last one since the camera problems have been fixed (you can actually tell whats going on for once). If you didn't like the last one you will probably only be mildly happier with this one, but in my opinion if you aren't going to a Transformers film looking mainly for robots beating nine holy hells out of each other, you shouldn't have went to begin with.



Zen-aku said:


> So Dose Shock wave say any thing worth Putting in my sig?



He doesn't really say anything, to be honest.

He says _"Optimus",_ meanacingly, shortly after he first appears, but thats about it. He says some other stuff, I _think,_ but it wasn't very intelligeble. Couldn't tell if it was just hard to make out or he was speaking in robotic grunts.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> This has been gnawing at the back of my head... For those who have seen the film, did Starscream actually betray Megatron in this one?



No.

Though to be honest, I'd resigned myself to the fact after the 2nd film (maybe earlier). Honestly it would have seemed out of character for _this_ Starscream to do such a thing- he's way too terrified of Megatron (and for good reason) to try it. But its for that reason that I can accept the way he died, and who killed him.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 29, 2011)

Well thanks for telling me that, Masa. Starscream is probably my favorite of the Cons', so I'm kind of dissapointed that we didn't get to see the character trait that has been prevalent in pretty much all of his incarnations.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 29, 2011)

One thing we learned from this Transformer Series is That the House of Prime is one fucked up family tree... I mean the only one that hasn't tried to fuck over or enslave the human race has been Optimus Prime...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 29, 2011)

Just tell your self he took a pop shot with the other jets at the end of the first movie


----------



## Furious George (Jun 29, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> I liked it, but I liked the second movie



Well, thanks anyway.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Well thanks for telling me that, Masa. Starscream is probably my favorite of the Cons', so I'm kind of dissapointed that we didn't get to see the character trait that has been prevalent in pretty much all of his incarnations.



He was mine too, but I still like this one. At least he's a more realised character than most other transfomers in this series.



Hellrasinbrasin said:


> One thing we learned from this Transformer Series is That the House of Prime is one fucked up family tree... I mean the only one that hasn't tried to fuck over or enslave the human race has been Optimus Prime...



Except for all the other dozens of Primes who were in the second film.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 29, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Just tell your self he took a pop shot with the other jets at the end of the first movie


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 29, 2011)

Of course he is the most realistic of The Autobots he's Optimus Fucking Prime... He's the "I've come to kick ass and chew bubblegum" of the Prime's.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Anyway, no-ones answered my question yet.


*Spoiler*: __ 



When is Soundwave supposed to have died? I only remember seeing him in one scene, way before any real fighting began.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 29, 2011)

Best movie by far. For once the humans actually fucked shit up.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't get why people keep saying that when one of the biggest complaints about the last film was that so many Decepticons were going mowed down by humans with machine guns.

Don't you all mean the government?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Fine
> 
> I'll keeping tagging. And Sam's such a hypocrite.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



She actually broke up with him off screen.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 29, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> I don't get why people keep saying that when one of the biggest complaints about the last film was that so many Decepticons were going mowed down by humans with machine guns.
> 
> Don't you all mean the government?



After Bumblebee is about to be executed by him, the Cons get distracted and then Bee starts the beatdown on him before killing him


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2011)

That doesn't really address my point.

I'm not saying that humans are incompetent in this (that wasn't the only thing they did, after all); I'm saying they did shit in the last two films too. People even _complained_ that they were doing stuff, like killing too many Decepticons.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 29, 2011)

They weren't mowing them down in this one.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 29, 2011)

mowing would not be the best word.... ummm oh uh how about..."Purging"


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 29, 2011)

Bay needs To go make a Serious Gi Joe movie next


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 29, 2011)

Michael Bay should have directed GI Joe and not Transformers Nuff Said


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah, Joes are more his style anyway.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 29, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Michael Bay should have directed GI Joe and not Transformers Nuff Said



That's like Saying Nolan Shouldn't  of directed Batman

the Actions scenes wouldn't be half as good if it was any one but bay.


He should of directed both


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2011)

better than revenge of the fallen.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 29, 2011)

Revenge of the Nerds... I didn't know Bay directed that one...


----------



## Kubikiri (Jun 29, 2011)

Toped the second one.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 29, 2011)

Been hearing bad things about this movie.

Guess it's good I didn't get my hopes up...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 29, 2011)

What was the 1st one...?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh well back to watching Transformers G1, Headmasters (Thx Shout Factory), Masterforce, Victory, Beast Wars, and Beast Machines...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 29, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Been hearing bad things about this movie.



From who cause this is a movie  were the critics might bitch but  the audience will love



			
				Hellrasinbrasin said:
			
		

> Oh well back to watching Transformers G1, *Headmasters (Thx Shout Factory), Masterforce, Victory,* Beast Wars, and Beast Machines...


 You watch the Japanese crap


----------



## TheWon (Jun 29, 2011)

I'll bootleg this like I did with the 2nd one.


----------



## sparkykandy (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm just going to copy and paste what I said on another forum, partly because I'm lazy like that and partly because I can't but think of those same four words over and over again.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'll go into more detail either tomorrow or some other time when my mind isn't repeating the same four words over and over again.

But anyways, WHAT THE HELL OPTIMUS?!!!! Seriously, that was the first four words out of my mouth when the end credits started rolling. Those who saw the movie should hopefully know what I'm talking about.

Asides that, when I realized that this wasn't a Transformers movie but rather an alien invasion movie, I started enjoying it a whole lot more.

And now before I forget, Did Soundwave die during the movie? Because I know I saw Shockwave, Starscream, Megatron, and even Laserbeak die, but I don't remember seeing Soundwave die. Also, was there anything else after/during the credits besides Seymour and that lady person celebrating?




Man, I'm glad that I paid just for the 2d matinee ticket for this though.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Soundwave or Shockwave? Shockwave was definitely killed. Prime ripped his spine clear out of his head, taking the latter off with it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 29, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> That doesn't really address my point.
> 
> I'm not saying that humans are incompetent in this (that wasn't the only thing they did, after all); I'm saying they did shit in the last two films too. People even _complained_ that they were doing stuff, like killing too many Decepticons.



Quoted the wrong post, it was meant to be about the question someone asked on what happened to Soundwave


----------



## Furious George (Jun 30, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> From who cause this is a movie  were the critics might bitch but  *the lowest common denominator* will love



Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

lol. I watched it again and I didn't dislike it as much as the first time I saw it, but it still sucked.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Fixed for accuracy.



No one  Likes an Elitist


----------



## Furious George (Jun 30, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> No one  Likes an Elitist



Wow you pick up Elitist (love how capped it like it was the title to a book or something. Adorable) just from that little piece of humor? I guess its best if I don't share my real feelings on your racist leader.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Wow you pick up Elitist just from that little piece of humor?


 whats u said was an Elitist comment whether u meant it as a joke or not, besides i didn't Directly call you one so no need to get all mad, id it was indeed just "humor".




> I guess its best if I don't share my real feelings on your racist leader.


......my what?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 30, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> whats u said was an Elitist comment whether u meant it as a joke or not, besides i didn't Directly call you one so no need to get all mad, id it was indeed just "humor".
> 
> 
> ......my what?



No, it wasn't an elitist comment. 

Yeah, you kinda suggested that I was an elitist in your own cute little way and now you're trying to get out of it. 

No, not all mad about it.

Michael Bay is your leader (I presume from the post I've seen here) and he is a racist.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2011)

Furious George said:


> No, it wasn't an elitist comment.
> 
> Yeah, you kinda suggested that I was an elitist in your own cute little way and now you're trying to get out of it.


 I am not  trying to get out of any thing , u misinterpreted i am setting you straight


> No, not all mad about it.


 Really? cause you seem mad, i dint want to hurt your feelings


> Michael Bay is your leader (I presume from the post I've seen here) and he is a racist.


 My...Leader...ok...that...doesn't make any sense  but ok...

I dont think he is a racist, because There have been transformers modeled after stereotypes since the very beginning, and the Twins Were Blown Way out of proportion


----------



## sworder (Jun 30, 2011)

Rosie looked so stunning in the whole film, she has the best legs ever. I have a crush 

Oh and this movie was awesome, so much action and fucking shit up. I loved it.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 30, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> I am not  trying to get out of any thing , u misinterpreted i am setting you straight



Let's try this then. What *did* you mean by that post? 



> Really? cause you seem mad, i dint want to hurt your feelings



No, not mad. I enjoy educating. 



> My...Leader...ok...that...doesn't make any sense  but ok...



It makes perfect sense if you think about it. A dictionary might help too.



> I dont think he is a racist, because There have been transformers modeled after stereotypes since the very beginning, and the Twins Were Blown Way out of proportion



Portraying African Americans as idiotic sub-humans is as much a recurring theme as explosions in a Bay movie. It certainly didn't originate with Transformers but that's where it capped out.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Let's try this then. What *did* you mean by that post?


 That Your Post Was Elitist and it makes u sound like one

And if its not that big of a problem why engage me like i had slighted u in the first place?




> It makes perfect sense if you think about it. A dictionary might help too.


 Not Really , Ive never met the man, I dont hang on his every word, he just  happens to be The Director of a number of Movies i like, Quentin Tarantino is closer to what the Definition would be



> Portraying African Americans as idiotic sub-humans is as much a recurring theme as explosions in a Bay movie. It certainly didn't originate with Transformers but that's where it capped out.


 First of all They Arent African Americans their robots that talked in slang [Jazz was any thig but idiotic btw, and the Red Twin Was more like a Redneck imo,]  Tyrese Gibsions character Is portrayed as a Strong Honorable Military man who is an Equal to Josh Dumel's [See white] Character

Bay Also Directed Both Bad Boys Movies [Leading Black Protagonists] as Well as Pearl harbor where Cuba Gooding JR played another Honorable strong Black character

Seriously Bay Is not a Good Target to randomly accuse of being Racist


----------



## Furious George (Jun 30, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> That Your Post Was Elitist and it makes u sound like one


 
Then maybe you should have said "that post makes you sound like an elitist." Do that next time. 




> Not Really , Ive never met the man, I dont hang on his every word, he just  happens to be The Director of a number of Movies i like, Quentin Tarantino is closer to what the Definition would be



So you did understand after all? If he isn't your leader I apologize. I was confused by the wankage and the Transformer sig.



> First of all They Arent African Americans their robots that talked in slang [Jazz was any thig but idiotic btw, and the Red Twin Was more like a Redneck imo,]



They were meant to be black people. Please don't play dumb.  



> Tyrese Gibsions character Is portrayed as a Strong Honorable Military man who is an Equal to Josh Dumel's [See white] Character



*Michael Bay's Sambo*: Eddie Griffin in Armageddon (this is a favorite of mine. ). Mark Christopher Lawrence in The Island. Martin Lawrence/Will Smith in Bad Boys... Every black person in Bad Boys II who is not Gabrielle Union.



> *Bay Also Directed Both Bad Boys Movies*



LOL, this is gonna be fun.



> Seriously Bay Is not a Good Target to randomly accuse of being Racist



Do some research. Calling Bay racist is not random or some new concept I just thought up.

Also, you seem to think that having black people in a movie as leads= not racist. Apart from a few exceptions (you mentioned most of them... that is, 2) Bay generally portrays black people in the worst most ignorant, stereotypical light, spouting off slang nonsense that he saw in a the latest rap videos with the hopes that other ignorant people in the audience will find it funny. ("he said "bust a cap in yo' ass! Herp derp!")

The fact that you cite Bad Boys as positive black roles makes it clear to me that you just can't detect it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Then maybe you should have said "that post makes you sound like an elitist." Do that next time.


 Why  you already did that  for me i was trying to help how your percived





> So you did understand after all? If he isn't your leader I apologize. I was confused by the wankage and the Transformer sig.


Yes because it Couldn't Possibly be that iam a huge Transformers fan or any thing and that i have seen Almost every iteration of the show actively collect the IDW comics Have loved the Previous 2 Movies, and am excited about seeing this or any thing



> They were meant to be black people. Please don't play dumb.


 No there Robots who learned to talk English through the Internet and Popular culture , guess whats a big part of that culture, Rap and Hip hop


> Eddie Griffin in Armageddon (this is a favorite of mine. ).


 So if a character is Black and Comic Relief he is automatically Racist?





> Also, you seem to think that having black people in a movie as leads= not racist. Apart from a few exceptions (you mentioned most of them... that is, 2) Bay generally portrays black people in the worst most ignorant, stereotypical light, spouting off slang nonsense that he saw in a the latest rap videos with the hopes that other ignorant people in the audience will find it funny. ("he said "bust a cap in yo' ass! Herp derp!")
> 
> The fact that you cite Bad Boys as positive black roles makes it clear to me that you just can't detect it.



I hate to Break it to you, but Black people in Real Life do tend to talk and act differently, they were positive roles, they were a  group of partner cops, they were coboys [not a new concept] but they were [ironically considering the Title] good men fighting crime

Just because a character acts like they are surprise surprise "Black" dosent mean they are a racist interpretation


----------



## Furious George (Jun 30, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Why  you already did that  for me i was trying to help how your percived



You were trying to help as I percive? I did not know that you do most of the time. Okay then okay?



> No there Robots who learned to talk English through the Internet and Popular culture blah blah blah I'm playing stupid because I don't want to admit to being wrong.



Uh huh. 




> So if a character is Black and Comic Relief he is automatically Racist?



Well no I'm more referring to him being slang-spouting hobo. 

But this whole thing is clearly going over your head and I think I might be wasting my time here.



> I hate to Break it to you, but Black people in Real Life do tend to talk and act differently, they were positive roles, they were a  group of partner cops, they were coboys [not a new concept] but they were [ironically considering the Title] good men fighting crime



I am a Black person in Real Life and I don't talk like a moron. Generalizing is fun! 

And just because a select group of people choose to be ignorant (The Black People in Real Life you refer to) doesn't make it okay for a director to portray practically nothing but that based on the actor's skin color. That is stereotyping in a nutshell. I think its crazy that this is even being questioned.



> Just because a character acts like they are surprise surprise "Black" dosent mean they are a racist interpretation



Actually, yeah, for the most part that's exactly what it means... especially since acting black in your (and Bay's) interpretation is acting like a jackass.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 30, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Oh well back to watching Transformers G1, Headmasters (Thx Shout Factory), Masterforce, Victory, Beast Wars, and Beast Machines...



Add some Animated to this.  

Also, I assume Optimus is his usual psychotic self in this one.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 30, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Add some Animated to this.
> 
> Also, I assume Optimus is his usual psychotic self in this one.



It is not a good day to be a decepticon


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2011)

Furious George said:


> You were trying to help as I percive? I did not know that you do most of the time. Okay then okay?


 Nope Just Then , you look like you needed the help



> Uh huh.


 I am not being wrong, you are apparently blind in that you cannot see that their giant talking robots

See humans arent made of metal and dont Transform into cars, dont know if any one told you that



> Well no I'm more referring to him being slang-spouting hobo.


 Yes and had he been White we wouldn't be having this conversation

But because he is black its automatically racist huh?




> I am a Black person in Real Life and I don't talk like a moron. Generalizing is fun!


 So am i, and i know people who both do and dont talk that, but i do know allot of people that do



> And just because a select group of people choose to be ignorant (The Black People in Real Life you refer to) doesn't make it okay for a director to portray practically nothing but that based on the actor's skin color. That is stereotyping in a nutshell. I think its crazy that this is even being questioned.


 They were Basically Black John McClain, There is not wrong with the "Black John Mclains" Acting Black


> Actually, yeah, for the most part that's exactly what it means... especially since acting black in your (and Bay's) interpretation is acting like a jackass.


No it Dosen't its not even a Stereotype, its just a General posture and attitude Black characters have

U apparently Cant see the difference between this



And this



and thats pretty damn sad


----------



## Furious George (Jun 30, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Nope Just Then , you look like you needed the help



I don't no not why you say, that then Bad boys?



> I am not being wrong, you are apparently blind in that you cannot see that their giant talking robots
> 
> See humans arent made of metal and dont Transform into cars, dont know if any one told you that



Ya get it, everyone! Its funny because he is acting like he doesn't understand parallels!



> Yes and had he been White we wouldn't be having this conversation
> 
> But because he is black its automatically racist huh?



Yes, because there is a stigma over African Americans that makes seeing a black hobo sputtering off nonsense a more offensive image then if it were a white person. The implications are far different. *shrugs*

That character HAD to be black for Bay's idea of "comic relief" to work.



> So am i, and i know people who both do and dont talk that, but i do know allot of people that do



*searches desperately for the point*



> They were Basically Black John McClain, There is not wrong with the "Black John Mclains" Acting Black
> No it Dosen't its not even a Stereotype, its just a General posture and attitude Black characters have



No they were not acting like black John Mclains. They were acting like ignorant caricatures of a common "cool black man".



> U apparently Cant see the difference between this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pointless comparison is pointless. Both are just differing levels of racism.

Using pictures of Martin/Will with serious faces and Tucker being in a comic relief role was a nice touch though. It almost makes it seem like you have a case.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 30, 2011)

The implication that criticizing this movie makes you an Elitist is hilarious.

The previous two films had so many flaws in them it wasn?t even funny. The average movie-goer really doesn't determine how good a movie is at all (appeal to popularity). This is made more obvious by the constant comments from people about "ROBOTS BEATING THE SHIT OUT OF EACH OTHER!"

Now there is nothing wrong with some mindless fun and action. But there is also a limit to how much wall-banging stupidity a movie can have, and Revenge of the Fallen really went way past that limit.

I can only hope this one learns from its mistakes, though I doubt it?


----------



## Legend (Jun 30, 2011)

I throughly enjoyed this movie, it was the best one and a great one to end the series with


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Ya get it, everyone! Its funny because he is acting like he doesn't understand parallels!


 i under stand the parallels you just dont understand the context




> Yes, because there is a stigma over African Americans that makes seeing a black hobo sputtering off nonsense a more offensive image then if it were a white person. The implications are far different. *shrugs*
> 
> That character HAD to be black for Bay's idea of "comic relief" to work.


 No it didn't, it was just comic relief, It just un to point and Cry "RACIST" over little shit

Seriously grow up, 






> No they were not acting like black John Mclains. They were acting like ignorant caricatures of a common "cool black man".


 So i  guess White John mclain is racist too cause hes the Caricture of a Cool "white man"

God with this Tripe 



> Pointless comparison is pointless. Both are just differing levels of racism.
> 
> Using pictures of Martin/Will with serious faces and Tucker being in a comic relief role was a nice touch though.


 its not pointless

Both Were action Comedy's

But were as Martin and will,   more or less were normal, and dedicated cops who kick ass [thogh i suppose kicking ass is racist too how dare black people be depicted being able to beat people up]

were as Chris tucker, is Nothing but comedy Relief a Completely incompetent, and over the top.

Like i said the Fact you cant see the difference is very fucking sad

Also A Litttle lesson for you

The Definition of  Racism is 



> 1.*a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human races  determine cultural or individual achievement*, usually involving the idea that one's own race  is superior and has the right to rule others.
> 2.
> a policy, system of government, etc., based upon or fostering such a doctrine; discrimination.
> 3.*
> hatred or intolerance of another race  or other races*.



Bay  has Directed movies with Strong Competent Black characters With respectable Jobs and Positions, so by Fucking Definition he is not Racist


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 30, 2011)

sparkykandy said:


> I'm just going to copy and paste what I said on another forum, partly because I'm lazy like that and partly because I can't but think of those same four words over and over again.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



 Yeah bro fucking Optimus defeats Sentinel and Megatron with one fucking arm. ONE FUCKING ARM.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 30, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> The implication that criticizing this movie makes you an Elitist is hilarious.
> 
> The previous two films had so many flaws in them it wasn?t even funny. The average movie-goer really doesn't determine how good a movie is at all (appeal to popularity). This is made more obvious by the constant comments from people about "ROBOTS BEATING THE SHIT OUT OF EACH OTHER!"



Stop thinking, you no-good elitist. Turn your brain off, join the circle jerk and enjoy the ride... or else.  

But seriously, I DO get why people would like a movie like Transformers. No matter how I'm acting here I enjoy a mindless action flick as much as the next guy.... but IMHO, Michael Bay for the most part can't even get that right. His actions scenes really aren't that impressive.... they're just dizzying and cluttered and ugly. Look up Cameron if you want to see mindless blockbuster schlock done right (Avatar).


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 30, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah bro fucking Optimus defeats Sentinel and Megatron with one fucking arm. ONE FUCKING ARM.



Optimus Prime really wanted their face


----------



## The Big G (Jun 30, 2011)

Movie was EPIC


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Look up Cameron if you want to see mindless blockbuster schlock done right (Avatar).



Avatar was broign once u got past the 3d

Those action sequences were Generic till the mech fight, and the Forest Fight From ROTF shits all over that


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 30, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Stop thinking, you no-good elitist. Turn your brain off, join the circle jerk and enjoy the ride... or else.
> 
> But seriously, I DO get why people would like a movie like Transformers. No matter how I'm acting here I enjoy a mindless action flick as much as the next guy.... but IMHO, Michael Bay for the most part can't even get that right. His actions scenes really aren't that impressive.... they're just dizzying and cluttered and ugly. Look up Cameron if you want to see mindless blockbuster schlock done right (Avatar).



My whole thing is that there is a difference between turning off my brain myself for some mindless fun, and my brain shutting down due to suffering through mindless drivel. The dialogue was awful, the frat boy humor was cringe-worthy, and the action scenes were such a clutter. And the twins were not blown out of proportion at all, nor were they funny.

And Avatar was a decent movie, but that is also overrated.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 30, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> No it didn't, it was just comic relief, It just un to point and Cry "RACIST" over little shit
> 
> Seriously grow up,



When I grow up will I also talk in unintelligible sentence fragments?




> So i  guess White John mclain is racist too cause hes the Caricture of a Cool "white man"
> 
> God with this Tripe



Yeah, you don't understand what stigma is and how similar things can be made completely different by it. I'm sorry for hurting your brain. Don't worry, we're almost done here.



> But were as Martin and will,   more or less were normal, and dedicated cops who kick ass [thogh i suppose kicking ass is racist too how dare black people be depicted being able to beat people up]
> 
> were as Chris tucker, is Nothing but comedy Relief a Completely incompetent, and over the top.
> 
> Like i said the Fact you cant see the difference is very fucking sad



Differing levels of racism, genius. We went over this.



> Also A Litttle lesson for you



Oh, "little" with 3 t's. I'm in for it now! 



> Bay  has Direct movies with Strong Competent Black characters With respectable Jobs and Positions, so by Fucking Definition he is not Racist



Oh this is just freaking brilliant.    

I guess I brought this on myself for arguing with a Transformer fanboy for too long.

So because Bay is giving black people jobs it means he isn't a racist? Are you trolling here? Is this like your big finale post? No, I refuse to believe you're that dumb. PLEASE try again and leave Webster out of it. He's done you no harm.


----------



## Kilawog (Jun 30, 2011)

The second installment was a big let down for me. Left and right with the corny jokes that weren't needed, seemed like they were trying too hard. I was a big fan of the first film, mainly because it was the first one and i thought a transformers movie would be awesome. Have been reading reviews of this movie being terrible or really good. Trying to go see it this weekend.


----------



## Wicked (Jun 30, 2011)

This movie was a big let down. I would not reccomend it to see this at all. I almost fell asleep on this movie.


----------



## Kilawog (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm too curious to see it for myself so I'll probably see it online or something.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 30, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> From who cause this is a movie  were the critics might bitch but  the audience will love



From a couple friends. They said it was better than 2 but still not very good.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 30, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> My whole thing is that there is a difference between turning off my brain myself for some mindless fun, and my brain shutting down due to suffering through mindless drivel. The dialogue was awful, the frat boy humor was cringe-worthy, and the action scenes were such a clutter. And the twins were not blown out of proportion at all, nor were they funny.
> 
> And Avatar was a decent movie, but that is also overrated.



No the twins were blown way out-of-proportion. They were smart and stuff. The fanboys say so.  

And yeah, Avatar was grossly overrated but it was atleast watchable. Cameron managed to make racial profiling beautiful with the Navi rather then just offensive.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2011)

Furious George said:


> When I grow up will I also talk in unintelligible sentence fragments?


 Maybe you will also learn how Racial issues actual work




> No the twins were blown way out-of-proportion. They were smart and stuff. The fanboys say so.


Remember kids Comic relief is ok just as long as ur not remotely resembling an ethnicity only, generic white Personalities can be the joke givers 



> Yeah, you don't understand what stigma is and how similar things can be made completely different by it.


 By your fla view point every black character ever is a heinous racial depiction

Instead of using your fucking brain [charming little organ located between your ears and behind your eyes] you simply look for a racist undertone were there isn't one




> Differing levels of *racism*, genius. We went over this.


 you continue to show that you dont actually know what racism is , but we will get to that in one moment

There isn't a Differing "level of racism" There are no levels, just because u have a problem with he fact that there is a certain way people act doesn't mean its wrong to portray it

Allot of Black people DO talk in slang

There *Are *Black hobos 

There *Are * Cops who act Black

Their *Are* Cultural Differences in this world, And There is nothing Wrong in Characters in Fiction adhering to said Culture

People *Are* Smart enough to recognize a character or person as comic relief and not go "durr i guess they all act like that"




> Oh this is just freaking brilliant.
> 
> I guess I brought this on myself for arguing with a Transformer fanboy for too long.
> 
> So because Bay is giving black people jobs it means he isn't a racist? Are you trolling here? Is this like your big finale post? No, I refuse to believe you're that dumb. PLEASE try again and leave Webster out of it. He's done you no harm.


 enough with the troll defense, any one can insult but it takes are real man to actual come up with a counter argument

If Bay were Racist, He wouldn't of directed 2 movies were the 2 leading roles are black

You see being racist means you hate, it means you feel your race is superior

a racist man wouldn't work with black people, and if he did they  would die humiliating deaths in his moves, or have no speaking lines what so ever

thats real racism

For what ever insecure reason you may not like some depictions of black people and some times  there are actual valid complains [see Chris tucker in Rush hour2 and 3 but thats more likely just character derailment cause the guys in charge thought he needed to be more comedy oriented], but that doesn't mean they are racist in every depiction

The Madea movies are hell of allot more stereotypical and demeaning then any thing Bay has ever done, but Iam not gonna Call Tyler Perry a Racist

ignorant viewpoints like this are just as bad as being a full blown bigot in fact its pretty much the exact opposite of the coin in my book


----------



## Delta Shell (Jun 30, 2011)

What an absolute shit pile of a movie. Robot fight scenes were good but made up a tiny fraction of a movie filled with complete and utter rubbish.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> The implication that criticizing this movie makes you an Elitist is hilarious.



No but implying that because the General Audience will like this movie, they are dumb and inferior to you dose make you sound like an elitist [not saying your doing that]


----------



## Gnome (Jun 30, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> No but implying that because the General Audience will like this movie, they are dumb and inferior to you dose make you sound like an elitist [not saying your doing that]



Sorry, but the general audience being dumb and inferior is actually true in some sense.


----------



## resetkill (Jun 30, 2011)

hey guys i just registered an account to ask this question:


*Spoiler*: __ 



were there any deleted or cut out scenes? because i noticed 3 or 4 of them. im not sure if it was meant that way or if there was someone in the theatre who accidentally fast forwarded a few frames while it was playing. i cant remember all of the scenes but those at the top of my head were frenzy and brains(sp?) aboarded the decepticon battleship, frenzy was still talking and the scene was just cut. the other one was during sam and angel's love quarrel. the other one i think was during sam talking to john malcovich for a job interview. i may have to watch the movie again because i cant recall but im sure there are other scenes that looked like it was cut. so for anyone of those who watched the movie just post if you guys experienced something like this. because if its YES, then ill have to go to another movie house and re-watch the movie.


----------



## tashtin (Jun 30, 2011)

Saw this yesterday... It was a vast improvement on the second film, I would go as far and say it's the best of the trio.

Transformers 3 has many failings just like the other trans movies. It brings the bangs and fireworks and uses it very well but it lacks substance - there's always that missing spark that keeps it from being an awesome franchise.

The new villains introduced are generic and serve nothing more than being fodder, nimoy is wonderful as sentinel but I felt that they couldn't decide who would be the main villain. Megaton should have played a more central role or not have been included in this film as all he did was lay around looking sorry.

The giant sandwormy robot was awesome, the only only robot that was; mainly cos he didn't speak at all something optimus could learn from... Everytime optimus opened his mouth it seemed he was spouting corny/ preachy bullshit.

Rosie served her purpose as eye candy well, coupled with her wooden acting its as if Megan fox had never left the film (at least Rosie has an excuse of not actually being an actress to begin with)

So... Go and watch it if you like your action scenes epic, beautiful cars and statuesque women don't go expecting to find anything more. I would say it's the best of the lot (but that's nit saying much)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2011)

go to bed


wake up to a transformer thread that's now about racism


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 30, 2011)

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Glued (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh please Transformers has ALWAYS been racist. You guys are getting upset now.

Remember "Thief in the Night."

Remember the nation of Carbombya.

Remember when the President of Carbombya swore in the name of his mother's camel.


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 30, 2011)

tashtin said:


> Rosie served her purpose as eye candy well


What!?

Or actually, I guess I shouldn't be surprised they managed to make her look good, considering their CGI budget.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 30, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> You watch the Japanese crap



Its better written and acted then anything Bay could churn out thats for sure..


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Jun 30, 2011)

this show worst than my shit


----------



## Furious George (Jun 30, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> By your fla view point every black character ever is a heinous racial depiction



By my fla view point? 



> Instead of using your fucking brain [charming little organ located between your ears and behind your eyes] you simply look for a racist undertone were there isn't one



Dude, going off of these posts you clearly have a hard time using proper grammar. Calling the other guy dumb is NOT the way you want to go in an argument.



> There isn't a Differing "level of racism"



Yes there is. On one level people will treat you with a subtle level of disdain... the other level is shouting out how "there all a bunch of monkeys" on a microphone with a shaved head. That's like arguing that there isn't differing levels of anger. It makes no sense. YOU make no sense.  



> There are no levels, just because u have a problem with_ derrp derp deprity doo if I say big words maybe people will think I know what I'm talking about! Michael Bay can't be racist because I like when robots fight! Black hobos Smack hobob's. if you User Your Fucking Brian you will see it too! The twins are loved by the general audience.
> 
> If I space
> 
> ...



Yeah, so your big jumble of words you barely understand yourself was just you going around in circles, but I will humor some points before I just let this go. 

*Yes, some Jewish people really ARE money grubbing and cheap... that doesn't mean its not an offensive stereotype to zero in on that ONE feature and base an entire character around that. *

It works the same way with black people, Einstein. This is exactly what Bay, and to be fair to him, plenty of other directors like Tyler Perry, does. Other people doing the same thing doesn't make it anymore right. 

The problem here is that I actually do know what a stereotype is while you're just fumbling about saying ANYTHING to try and make points. For goodness sake, you are clearly using a dictionary to make your points and you're still missing it. 



> The Madea movies are hell of allot more stereotypical and demeaning then any thing Bay has ever done, but Iam not gonna Call Tyler Perry a Racist



But I thought there weren't differing levels of racism.  This isn't the first time you contradicted yourself. 

And I actually would consider Tyler Perry a racist, though I hope that the concept of a man being racist against his own people won't cause your head to explode.



> enough with the troll defense, any one can insult but it takes are real man to actual come up with a counter argument



But I is actual come up with argument of the time today?  



> ignorant viewpoints like this are just as bad as being a full blown bigot in fact its pretty much the exact opposite of the coin in my book



Yes, well, your book is an idiot.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

I hate Tyler Perry films. 

And if the twins' dialogue didn't make them racist, their designs definitely did.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 30, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Sorry, but the general audience being dumb and inferior is actually true in some sense.



No, don't go there with him Gnome. He won't understand it. 



Stunna said:


> I hate Tyler Perry films.
> 
> And if the twins' dialogue didn't make them racist, there designs definitely did.



Nope, nope, didn't you see Zen-Aku's tattoo? The twins were blown way out of proportion and You Just Don't Know how Real Black People Act. Your ignorant views are making it hard to enjoy my blockbuster.


----------



## sparkykandy (Jun 30, 2011)

Is going to ignore the whole racism thing and copy and paste my more detailed reaction that I wrote this time around.  Not sure if we're allowed to unmarked spoilers or not, so the whole thing is in spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Now that I've mostly got Optimus Prime's cold blooded murder of Sentinel Prime out of my system, mostly, I'll go more into detail. But still, that scene left a really bad taste in my mouth.

I'll think I'll deal with movie in stages, as in my various reactions when I was watching it. My first reaction (and this is at the beginning at the movie, till somewhere around middle. Probably up until Sentinel Prime's betrayal of the Autobots, which was completely out of blue, by the way.) You know, this isn't too bad. Heck, it might even be pretty decent. Sure, there was problems, like the movie wasting time on Sam trying to find a job, and Sam's plot being disjointed from the Autobot's plot but still. Plus, the beginning part of the movie was really nice. Sort of sets you up for semi-mystery of the movie and everything. Though, I did sort of wish that they've made Shockwave's first appearance a little more suspenseful but seeing how much a non-character that he was in the end, I guess that it really didn't matter.

Then my second and (major) reaction, this being from about Sentinel's betrayal till the whole gigantic action sequence at the end: Where's the wall? I need to bang my head against it! Seriously, I wanted to bang my head against something for a good chunk of time. This is where the faults of the movie started to really show. We barely get to see Sentinel Prime, and he has only one lousy conversation with Optimus before BAMN! He's evil. There was no foreshadowing or anything of sorts at all. It was just sort of the blue. Also, this is where I realized that the Autobots were bigger non-characters in this movie then they were in the last two. Basically, they only show up to help move the movie along somewhat, most of the time, the movie is focused on Sam. The Autobots barely show up or do anything in any of his scenes. On the other hand, at least Megatron and Starscream got a little more characterization. Megatron started being becoming more like the evil big bad that he was, and Starscream was shown to be a suck up. Also, there's a neato part where Megatron destroys the Lincoln part of the Lincoln Memorial and sits on his chair. (Felt sort of like a nice shout out to the cartoon, since something similar to that also happens in the G1 cartoon.)

Then somewhere along the way, probably when the all the action was going on at end, I realized that this wasn't a Transformers movie but rather an alien invasion movie. And as an alien invasion movie, it was pretty decent. I mean the action was really nice, and you could tell what was actually what was actually going on, unlike the last two movies. However, there's just one thing. Instead of actually participating in the final events, Megatron is just there chilling. Yep, instead of participating or doing anything when so much is happening around him, Megatron is just there, in a random part of city, sitting down and doing nothing. It isn't until Carly spurs him on that he actually does anything.

And there was my final reaction, which sorts of bears repeating: WHAT THE HELL OPTIMUS?!! Basically, Carly manages to convince Megatron that he needs to do something, and says something about how Sentinel will be seen as leader or something. Basically, Megatron goes find Sentinel (who's currently fighting with Optimus) and starts whacking him. Sentinel goes down, then Megatron fights Optimus. (It doesn't last very long. Optimus wins.) So, we have Sentinel who's injured and down. Upon realizing that the plan has gone to hell, Sentinel, I believe mentions something wanting to save his species one last time and something about betrayal. Optimus mentions something about Sentinel betraying himself and then kills Sentinel. His mentor. The guy he who he was previously happy to see alive and well before. The guy whom he though was a great Autobot. And so on. It just left a really bad taste in mouth. Probably because this is an Optimus we're talking about. You'd think that an Optimus wouldn't do this but he does.

Now, I would have done that scene a little differently. Instead, of having Optimus kill Sentinel, I would have it that Sentinel's dying from his wounds. They probably would have said the same things. This time, however, Optimus is less spiteful when he says the betrayal thing. Instead, he sounds a little more remorseful and sad. Then Sentinel may or may not say anything, but he dies from his wounds instead. Wouldn't have left such a bad taste in my mouth, that's for sure.

Then, after the whole killing scene, the movie ends shortly after. There's no epilogue or anything. Instead, Opitimus gives one final speech, and that's it. There was no rebuilding or seeing what the characters' lives were after. That was it. (But if they were, then it was probably during or after credits. I don't know. I only stayed around long enough to see the one scene where Seymour celebrates with that lady government person.)

Oh, and about Shockwave, the guy who is supposed to be the new villain of the movie? He's not. In fact, he only shows up during a couple of scenes and maybe growls a few things, but there's nothing about him that makes him unique. Instead the villains of the movie are Megatron and Sentinel Prime. In fact, you could easily replace Shockwave with any other generic Decepticon and not change a thing. That's how much of a non-villain he was.

Final verdict: If you liked the first two movies, you'll probably like this one. If not, well, nothing has really changed. Save your money unless you're curious to see how things end. 

And on a somewhat unrelated note, I've seen Murder Prime used by two different posters at the forum I originally posted my reaction/review at.  If they're talking about this version of Optimus Prime, then I am somewhat tempted to start calling this version of Optimus by that nickname.  Seems to suit him well.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 30, 2011)

I can see it now Transformers 4 Skidz and Mudflap a Ghetto Story


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 30, 2011)

shit man, i didn't see this movie, but i see the words racism already, r u fucking kidding me, do i have to stomach some racist shit already? fuck...


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 30, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Oh please Transformers has ALWAYS been racist. You guys are getting upset now.
> 
> Remember "Thief in the Night."
> 
> ...



and why Casey Casem quit the show


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't give a darn what anybody says but I saw this movie in IMAX fucking 3D and i enjoyed every minute of it. Fucking blew my mind by the special effects, that's what I went there to see. The cinemas was friggin jam packed, every seat taken, I don't see why people be bitching about a movie. Lemme see them bitches make a better movie.

Ya all can suck my ballz.


----------



## Dango (Jun 30, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah bro fucking Optimus defeats Sentinel and Megatron with one fucking arm. ONE FUCKING ARM.



This, this >_>

Watched the movie and didn't really like it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



There were so many things that happened in the movie that were too plothole-like to be overlooked. Like when Witwicky was clinging to the edge and a random bit of newspaper hit Dylan in the face to blind him so he could gain the upper hand. Wtf was that??

Also, agree with the general consensus here that Prime vs Prime was just.. idk. Off.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> I don't give a darn what anybody says but I saw this movie in IMAX fucking 3D and i enjoyed every minute of it. Fucking blew my mind by the special effects, that's what I went there to see. *The cinemas was friggin jam packed, every seat taken, I don't see why people be bitching about a movie.* Lemme see them bitches make a better movie.
> 
> Ya all can suck my ballz.



woah, better get there 20 minutes early


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 30, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> woah, better get there 20 minutes early



Don't know what's it like in america but im from the UK and all theaters were preety much booked. Went to iMAX at 10am to book the movie for 1.30 pm but all were booked so had to watch it at 5pm. Huge ass ques..


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 30, 2011)

Definitely better than the second one, and at times was fucking awesome.  Didn't wow me as much as the first one did though.

Still, it's comforting to know that I wasn't the only one who felt slightly uncomfortable at what Optimus did at the end.

Megatron really looked like a bitch here.  He spends the movie playing second fiddle to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Benedict Arnoldbot/Evil Spock and what happens?  He gets pwned within a few seconds after challenging a one armed Optimus Prime.


----------



## Dango (Jun 30, 2011)

Also, did anyone hear about the extra who got brain damaged from part of the filming?
Old news, but sad stuff nonetheless.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Don't know what's it like in america but im from the UK and all theaters were preety much booked. Went to iMAX at 10am to book the movie for 1.30 pm but all were booked so had to watch it at 5pm. Huge ass ques..



here too, opening day can really be hectic, when it comes to popular movies, even though the theater i usually go to is pretty roomy.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 30, 2011)

Going to see this today.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Its better written and acted then anything Bay could churn out thats for sure..


 no just... god no...



Furious George said:


> Calling the other guy dumb is NOT the way you want to go in an argument.


 Or you know could be a simple typo  the word  i was using was Flawed but the rest got cut of in my editing




> Yes there is. On one level people will treat you with a subtle level of disdain... the other level is shouting out how "there all a bunch of monkeys" on a microphone with a shaved head. That's like arguing that there isn't differing levels of anger. It makes no sense. YOU make no sense.


 Racism is not an Emotion, so thats a pointless comparison 

Again  You Are Confusing actual Racism  for u just  not liking that Black people act and Are portrayed a Certain way


> Yeah, so your big jumble of words you barely understand yourself was just you going around in circles, but I will humor some points before I just let this go.


 Dur hurr Your so funny, stickign to the troll defense and Editing my post into a homosexual fan boy rant, Thats so original and makes u seem mature enough to have this conversation



> *Yes, some Jewish people really ARE money grubbing and cheap... that doesn't mean its not an offensive stereotype to zero in on that ONE feature and base an entire character around that. *


 But by that Same Token it dosen't mean you cant have a jewish character that dosent have that character flaw at all, 



> It works the same way with black people, Einstein. This is exactly what Bay, and to be fair to him, plenty of other directors like Tyler Perry, does. Other people doing the same thing doesn't make it anymore right.


 Hers the thing Adherence to a Stereotype isn't Racist, At most its ignorant, but  most the time its  just what it is, no Conspiracy , no animosity, Its Just black Characters acting in The way Black Culture dictates


> The problem here is that I actually do know what a stereotype is while you're just fumbling about saying ANYTHING to try and make points. For goodness sake, you are clearly using a dictionary to make your points and you're still missing it.


I know what a Stereotype is, u just think that the use of a Stereotype is by default racist, and that any one  who uses them is a member of the Klan



> But I thought there weren't differing levels of racism.  This isn't the first time you contradicted yourself.


 I didn't Contradict my  self.  There  are  No  Mystical 7 stages of racism like your  trying to sell

And I actually would consider Tyler Perry a racist, though I hope that the concept of a man being racist against his own people won't cause your head to explode.



> Yes, well, your book is an idiot.


 What ever you say Conspiracy Brother


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 30, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Don't know what's it like in america but im from the UK and all theaters were preety much booked. Went to iMAX at 10am to book the movie for 1.30 pm but all were booked so had to watch it at 5pm. Huge ass ques..


In T.O I went at 3:00 pm eastern to book for 11:00 eastern and it was already jam packed ( we could chose our seats and we had to take shitty ones but I still enjoyed it)


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2011)

^Not bad not bad at all


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 30, 2011)

I just recently watched the film. As what I expected the plot isn't the strong point of this film. I could say it's visual appealing but felt some scenes dragged to much. There are also funny moments where Prime spouts cheesy lines--oh wait they weren't suppose to be funny.  

I also got "WTF moments" when watching some scenes


*Spoiler*: __ 



Like the part where Sentinel Prime betrayed the Autobots and Megatron suddenly get his resolve back that he didn't want to be Sentinel Prime's bitch then joined the fight only to be defeated easily by Prime (Prime should be thanking Megatron for providing distraction. ). 

Also  @ the newspaper that saved Sam's ass. Pretty convenient being the hero huh? 




Well, I could say it the best film in the trio. And Rosie Huntington-Whiteley did a good job being the eye candy.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 30, 2011)

For the record, they weren't supposed to be black transformers (though, one of the voice actors were); they were meant to be like white guys who imitate black guys. Obviously, didn't come across that well, given that they are red and green.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 30, 2011)

The problem isn't that the movie's racist or sexist or whatever; it's that you have to sift through an hour plus of hacky comedy writing and annoying characters to get to the badass finale.

The horseshit you have to suffer through to finally be rewarded for your masochism is ridiculous. Bay's idea of comedy convinces me he date-raped women in college. I'm 95% sure of it.


----------



## Fear (Jun 30, 2011)

Who the fuck cares.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 30, 2011)

Just saw it, slightly better than TF2 but still very tedious and kept looking at my watch during the "final showdown", which was something of about an hour. 

Very hard for non-fans to understand what the robots are doing, tell them apart, etc.. Movie overly emphasizes the humans and most of the final battle is their shenanigans, with only Optimus seeing significant action after 45 minutes or so of those special ops guys. There aren't any more racist twin autobots, but they find a variety of annoying characters to fill them with or just confused "comedy". Overall I would recommend avoidance.

Also, Optimus is still a psychotic war criminal in a carry on from Revenge of the Fallen.  Still executing defeated decepticons left and right, and enjoying it. There's a point in the film where the Decepticons take prisoners, Optimus never shows this mentality. I fear him.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 30, 2011)

so apparently this movie suffers from a "climax" that takes half the film similar as ROTF?  fuck, that was really bad in part 2, the whole finale in the desert was never ending, and bay did it again, ffs!


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 30, 2011)

Just got done watching this...

I enjoyed it. 

A few things annoyed me, but besides that, it was excellent. Probably the best in the trilogy, only beating out 1 because of the bigger and grander final battle.

Rosie, is a lot better than Fox, even though that's not saying much. Chick is hot and she knew how to flaunt it well. A few times, she did annoy me though, like when she got mad at Sam. I also still would've liked aussie chick from first movie, better. But besides that... 

Sam. Boring as usual, but he did get more badass moments then ever before, like killing my boy Starscream and actually having balls this one.

Shockwave was neat... Guess they hyped him up as the main villain so we wouldn't expect that it was Sentinel. He was a threat though, especially with his giant machine. Out of all the cons, Bay got Shockwave's personality down to a T. Cold, stoic, and focused on killing you.

Speaking of Sentinel, anybody laugh when you realize that earlier, Wheelie and the other robot were watching the episode of Trek where Spock goes crazy. 

Guy who played Dylan was a decent villain, IMO. Really pulled off slimeball well. 

Simmons was hilarious as usual. I loved the battle-scene with the Dreads too.

Also, Ironhide. 

Now to the stuff that annoyed me...

I'm not going to really call the film on the ridiculousness of the action scenes (like surviving all that shit without huge bloody gashes on your face and shit ). 

Megatron, is a bitch. He barely did shit in the movie if you think about it. Just sat around and got punked by Sentinel. I also loled when he offered Prime a treaty. Sparing Carly was another WTF moment. Should've crunched the bitch like cereal.  

Starscream... I was fine with his pathetic death, I guess, Starscream has always been that type of character. However, me and Masa discussed this and although he has a point, Movie Starscream, like Movie Megatron, is nothing like the usual incarnation. Starscream not betraying Megatron in the end was a big dissapointment.

And finally, to the big elephant in the room... Optimus. I have no idea how you can screw up Optimus this badly and I'm calling Bay on it. Maybe, he's never watched or read anything Transformers-related and was just told that Optimus is the big good guy. *Optimus should not be a raging psychopath. Ever.* It just disgusts me that my favorite Autobot as a kid is going around mercilessly killing everyone. What makes it worst, is that in the first film, Optimus never acted the way he did! But I guess, Bay just decided to make him into a giant robot equivalent to Rambo. 

Still, if you look past all of this, you can find a very awesome movie which does have it's faults. 

(also, on the racism... I don't think Bay is a racist, I'm black myself and no one with prejudiced against blacks would cast that many black actors in his movie. However, he's kind of like Skids and Mudflap... He portrays black people in the most stereotypical fashion simply because he's probably never really known a black person that well and is simply going by the stereotype.)


----------



## Furious George (Jun 30, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Just got done watching this...
> 
> I enjoyed it.
> 
> (also, on the racism... I don't think Bay is a racist, I'm black myself and no one with prejudiced against blacks would cast that many black actors in his movie. However, he's kind of like Skids and Mudflap... He portrays black people in the most stereotypical fashion simply because he's probably never really known a black person that well and is simply going by the stereotype.)




*Spoiler*: __ 



You're off my crew.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 30, 2011)

Furious George said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> You're off my crew.



          .


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 30, 2011)

From the opinions in this thread,I'll just rent it with Netflix,and skip the human parts to see the Transformers kicking ass.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 30, 2011)

There are a _lot_ of human parts.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

My favorite character in this movie was Epps. Which is a good thing, cause they finally did something with his character this time around.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 30, 2011)

I actually think they did at least one thing right with Megatron in this film- this was _his_ plan, and even though Sentinel hijacked it from him, it was nice to see him acting like the strategic leader of a military force for once. Its the inverse of the other two movies where he does a fair amount of fighting, but is either subordinate to the Fallen or just plain out of the game. At least he's got the excuse that half his brain was missing.

Plus, shooting up Lincoln just to sit on his seat was kind of boss. 

I don't mind this loyal-ish Starscream since, in the end, his character was consistent and he still had more personality than most of the others, as he always did. Its fairly clear _why_ he doesn't try and betray Megatron, since this Megatron is the only one who would actually kill him for it. I can appreciate Sam killing him since that only happened because Starscream looked like he wanted to enjoy tormenting him first, which fits nicely since I can imagine him enjoying the fact that he is the one picking on someone smaller and weaker than he is for once, as opposed to being on the receiving end of Megatron's beatings. 

And I like this Optimus- and he's not a psychopath.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jun 30, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> From the opinions in this thread,I'll just rent it with Netflix,and skip the human parts to see the Transformers kicking ass.



lol that's most of the film unfortunately.


----------



## tashtin (Jun 30, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> From the opinions in this thread,I'll just rent it with Netflix,and skip the human parts to see the Transformers kicking ass.



the wisest choice. though watching the battle in Chicago in big screen is an experience in it self.




Stunna said:


> My favorite character in this movie was Epps. Which is a good thing, cause they finally did something with his character this time around.



really? I thought his dialogue was predictable and acting poor. but tyrese gibson does know how to play the badass goof.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 30, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> There are a _lot_ of human parts.


Well shit. This movie is 2 hr. and 30 minutes. Just how much minutes do the humans take up?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> My favorite character in this movie was Epps. Which is a good thing, cause they finally did something with his character this time around.



Epps is a badass. That much is certain. 

And, Masa, how is Prime not a psychopathic giant robot? "We'll kill them all." Pretty much cemented this.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

If they make another Transformers movie I hope it's a prequel showing the events leading up to the Cybertron War and it's ultimate climax. That way we're guaranteed nothing but the Transformers and their action.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> If they make another Transformers movie I hope it's a prequel showing the events leading up to the Cybertron War and it's ultimate climax. That way we're guaranteed nothing but the Transformers and their action.


That sounds like a kick-ass idea.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> If they make another Transformers movie I hope it's a prequel showing the events leading up to the Cybertron War and it's ultimate climax. That way we're guaranteed nothing but the Transformers and their action.



This is one of the options they can take. They have few, since every named Decepticon is dead. 

A prequel would be great though, because they could show how Optimus went from the noble leader of the Autobots, to a raging psychopath. 

They could also do Unicron, since they seem to like getting bigger and bigger with each film.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> And, Masa, how is Prime not a psychopathic giant robot? "We'll kill them all." Pretty much cemented this.



That just means he was pissed off. 

And, you know, they _had_ just exterminated half the population of Chicago, and were preparing to enslave the entire human race. Thats probably not even the worst thing Megatron and the rest had done either.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

If they make a prequel, it better have Primus versus Unicron.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 30, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> That just means he was pissed off.
> 
> And, you know, they _had_ just exterminated half the population of Chicago, and were preparing to enslave the entire human race. Thats probably not even the worst thing Megatron and the rest had done either.



I understand that he was pissed, but it's so... just not Prime (well at least the usual interpretation) to say that. Even the Decepticons were considering taking prisoners whereas Optimus just cut and ripped through everything as if the Decepticons aren't actual living creatures.

Then at the end, Megatron wants a treaty. Prime brutally slices off his head. Flat what.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 30, 2011)

*To people who have seen the movie, how would you say it stacks up against the rest of the Bay films?* 

Is it the best Transformers film yet or is it also the best Bay flick yet? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, let me know if you liked TF2... consider it a "can I trust you?" test.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 30, 2011)

Best one out of the entire series, IMO.

I also hated RotF.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 30, 2011)

I might not know that much about Transformers...but even to me Optimus being a stone cold mother fucker seems off. the scene at the end when he fucking FATALITY's Megatron comes across as something he really wouldn't do, even if he was angry...true you can bring up the animated movie when they fought to the death, but even then I think Prime gave Megatron a chance to surrender.

Edit: best one of the series in my opinion, definitly a step up from the last one...which pissed me off massivly.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 30, 2011)

I think it would've been better if it was an actual fight between Megatron and Prime, instead of him just slicing off his head when he was offering a treaty.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> I understand that he was pissed, but it's so... just not Prime (well at least the usual interpretation) to say that. Even the Decepticons were considering taking prisoners whereas Optimus just cut and ripped through everything as if the Decepticons aren't actual living creatures.
> 
> Then at the end, Megatron wants a treaty. Prime brutally slices off his head. Flat what.



He didn't want a treaty, he wanted a truce.

Meaning he wanted to go off and plot more evil, the same thing he'd been doing for, what, _thousands_ of years?

Not to mention that a legion of hundreds of Decepticons had recently scattered themselves all over the Earth, awaiting his command. And his most recent plan had involved an attempt to enslave the entire human race. Starting with exterminating most of the populace of an entire city. He killed the- _genuinelly_ psychopathic- leader of a Fascist enemy force, who had not shown one whit of trustworthiness before. 

The Decepticons took prisoners, but they didn't need much convincing to start executing them (and enjoy doing it). The last film had them trying to kill every living thing _on the planet,_ *for the hell of it.* Optimus had been fighting these bastards, and this bastard in particular, for millenia. The fact that he'd convinced Optimus's mentor to turn into a mass murdering traitor didn't likely help matters either.

And after a lull in the fighting before the first movie, Optimus found himself yet again leading a brutal war against a ruthless and remorseless megalomaniacal enemy on a planet that had nothing to do with their conflict, a conflict that had rendered their entire homeworld uninhabitable. Raging, yes; psychopathic? No. If he were a psychopath, he wouldn't have given a damn about any of that.

*EDIT-* And frankly, I find it weird that its the way he killed _Megatron_ that is bothering people. Sentinel Prime was nowhere near the monster he was (he was still pretty bad, of course), so where are the complaints about the fact that Optimus shot him in the head?

(he had it coming too, mind).


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 30, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> He didn't want a treaty, he wanted a truce.
> 
> Meaning he wanted to go off and plot more evil, the same thing he'd been doing for, what, _thousands_ of years?
> 
> ...



Thanks for correcting me. 

You don't seem to realize that Megatron *did not* have to save Optimus at all. Sentinel was about to finish him and once Sentinel did, Megatron could've just killed Sentinel. So he's basically helping Optimus out of a tough spot and then you respond to this by cutting off his fucking head? That's just messed up.

Sure, you can say that Optimus is tired of Megatron's shit and it is true, that he should be. However, it doesn't match up with his characterization as the 'honorable, and valiant' Optimus Prime, the hero we're supposed to be rooting for. There's also the fact that unlike the Fallen, him and Megatron have a past together, studying under Sentinel and what-not. 

I also dislike how we got a scene of Megatron actually showing a sign of being somewhat redeemable with him looking up at Cybertron and being relieved to just see his home instead of being all blood-lusty and ready for conquest.

I agree with you on the fact that Megatron had it coming, but the whole scene could've been done better considering he had just saved his friend's life and offered him, ahem, a truce.

On Sentinel, it was kind of amplified IMO because unlike Megatron who he had been fighting for many years, Sentinel had been a mentor and a guy he looked up to. Still, I just dislike how these guys are pretty much at Prime's mercy and he proceeds to blast/cut off your fucking head.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2011)

Seeing this tomorrow night with a bunch of freinds

Is the 3D good enough to warrant it?



Furious George said:


> We're done now. I release you to beat off to the box office hits.



The Troll Defense at work  Ladies and Gentlemen

Insult instead of make a valid argument


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 30, 2011)

You have to see it in 3d.

Probably the only film so far this summer that actually used 3d correctly.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Thanks for correcting me.
> 
> You don't seem to realize that Megatron *did not* have to save Optimus at all. Sentinel was about to finish him and once Sentinel did, Megatron could've just killed Sentinel. So he's basically helping Optimus out of a tough spot and then you respond to this by cutting off his fucking head? That's just messed up.



I think he was less interested in saving Optimus than in shooting the bastard who had turned on him and taken over his forces. Plus, Sentinel survived that, so you could say it really took the two of them to take him out. Megatron was seriously injured already, and probably saw that he shouldn't take a chance like that.

He may have been motivated by a sense of respect for Prime also, but at the end of the day his request for a truce can be translated as "let me go so I and try and kill you all again later on", which isn't really the kind of thing Optimus would go for. Helping Optimus out of a tough spot doesn't really make up for all the crap he'd put everybody through before, and it would have been damn irresponsible for Optimus to have let him go, putting the entire planet in danger (again). 



> Sure, you can say that Optimus is tired of Megatron's shit and it is true, that he should be. However, it doesn't match up with his characterization as the 'honorable, and valiant' Optimus Prime, the hero we're supposed to be rooting for. There's also the fact that unlike the Fallen, him and Megatron have a past together, studying under Sentinel and what-not.



The fact that they have a past doesn't really make up for a lot, especially given that _the rest_ of that past, _the majority_ of that past even, has revolved around waging war and trying to kill each other, and Megatron trying to kill everyone else, not to mention murdering who knows how many of his friends (like Jazz, for one, not to mention trying to have them all blown up earlier in the film). That kind of makes the good times they had a whole lot worse.

And I don't recall it ever being said that Megatron studied under Sentinel.



> I also dislike how we got a scene of Megatron actually showing a sign of being somewhat redeemable with him looking up at Cybertron and being relieved to just see his home instead of being all blood-lusty and ready for conquest.



It sort of fit, given that the entire place had been devastated. It didn't mean that he wasn't still out for conquest though; that, indeed, is what actually motivated him to shoot Sentinel in the first place, the idea that he and not Megatron would be the new Cybertronian leader.



> I agree with you on the fact that Megatron had it coming, but the whole scene could've been done better considering he had just saved his friend's life and offered him, ahem, a truce.



I think it was done quite well, and I think its pretty damn obvious why Optimus wouldn't have accepted Megatron's offer of a truce, especially since he's type to announce thats its over by launching an attack.



> *On Sentinel, it was kind of amplified IMO because unlike Megatron who he had been fighting for many years, Sentinel had been a mentor and a guy he looked up to*. Still, I just dislike how these guys are pretty much at Prime's mercy and he proceeds to blast/cut off your fucking head.



Thats more reason to be angry with _this_ death more than Megatron's. Megatron had proven himself to be a monster time and again; Sentinel had only just been revealed to be one, and he was still not the same kind of evil. Its kind of a contradiction too given that you mentioned that Optimus could have spared Megatron because of _their_ history, which was likely much more painful given how they are meant to be "brothers", in whatever sense that means.

Both of these guys were extremely dangerous individuals; even if Prime didn't kill them, if they had been captured its hard to believe the US wouldn't have wanted to have them both executed, especially given what they did to Chicago _on top of_ all the other stuff they had put America and the world through. And I think a lot what Prime did was based on the fact that he didn't trust either one of them either, so even if they were just taken prisoner (extraordinarily dangerous- Megatron, especially, would have had a whole army of Decepticons trying to get him back), they would have been too risky to let live, and you could never really believe either of them would reform any time soon. It was a war and, moreover, they were literally standing in the midst of an atrocity, or twenty.

I guess some of it is just taste- I don't mind that this is a nastier and more brutal Optimus, and it doesn't mean he isn't valiant or honourable. But regardless, there is a world of difference between this and psychopathy. Given all that had just happened even just in that movie- _especially_ just in that movie- its not surprising that Optimus chose to take a chance to end it all, end a war thousands of years old, by killing the two enemy leaders when he had the chance.


----------



## TheWon (Jun 30, 2011)

I think Skids, and Mudflap represents the Hip Hop or Urban generation. Which covers your young blacks from the ATL or you young white kids in Detroit or New York.


Still no matter how things have gone in any of the series. Prime has never killed anyone in cold blood. Even while fighting to the death Prime offered Megatron a chance. So ya if this version just turns into SlaughterTron then ya it's not the real Prime.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

But doesn't excuse their design.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> But doesn't excuse their design.



You think their design was inherently racist?

Or do you they just look goofy


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 30, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> I understand that he was pissed, but it's so... just not Prime (well at least the usual interpretation) to say that. Even the Decepticons were considering taking prisoners whereas Optimus just cut and ripped through everything as if the Decepticons aren't actual living creatures.
> 
> Then at the end, Megatron wants a treaty. Prime brutally slices off his head. Flat what.


Thing is Megatron would still try to kill Prime anyways because of the fact he wants to take over the world. Optimus feared this and brutually killed him. Simple.


*Spoiler*: __ 




looks like we have a mexican standoff

i fucking loled


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

Big ears, lazy eyes, golden buckteeth, overall apelike... seems a bit racy too me.


----------



## sparkykandy (Jun 30, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> *EDIT-* And frankly, I find it weird that its the way he killed _Megatron_ that is bothering people. Sentinel Prime was nowhere near the monster he was (he was still pretty bad, of course), so where are the complaints about the fact that Optimus shot him in the head?
> 
> (he had it coming too, mind).




I know that both of my posts were about the callous execution of Sentinel Prime.  Didn't even pay attention that much to Megatron's death.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Big ears, lazy eyes, golden buckteeth, overall apelike... seems a bit racy too me.



Allot of Transformers  in the movies are Ape like thogh 

and Maybe its jsut be but i just don't Associate  Gold Teeth With black people *shrugs*


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 30, 2011)

No one cares bro


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 30, 2011)

Also did anyone else find it ridiculous that


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Optimus got fucking tangled in wires? Really?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 30, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Epps is a badass. That much is certain.
> 
> And, Masa, how is Prime not a psychopathic giant robot? "We'll kill them all." Pretty much cemented this.



Not really. They were too much of a threat to keep alive.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Also did anyone else find it ridiculous that
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh man, I facepalmed so hard. That was a ridiculous way to get the overpowered Prime out of the picture.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 30, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Also did anyone else find it ridiculous that
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I loled at that part. 

The all mighty Optimus Prime meets the only enemy actually capable of stopping his rampage... wires. 



Super Mike said:


> Not really. They were too much of a threat to keep alive.



Again, I realize this.

However, saying "I'll kill them all." In such a cold-blooded fashion makes Prime look like a psychopath who relishes the idea of death instead of the noble, valiant Autobot we're told he is.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 1, 2011)

Furious George said:


> We're done now. I release you to beat off to the box office hits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lolz actually most of the black people I know act in a similar fashion to one of the characters in bay's films. On the flip side a lot of white people I know also act like half the white people in Bay's movies. Can't win 



Bluebeard said:


> I understand that he was pissed, but it's so... just not Prime (well at least the usual interpretation) to say that. Even the Decepticons were considering taking prisoners whereas Optimus just cut and ripped through everything as if the Decepticons aren't actual living creatures.
> 
> Then at the end, Megatron wants a treaty. Prime brutally slices off his head. Flat what.



Nah Prime is just tired of this shit. He's like "Megatron! ENOUGH! CUT YOUR FUCKING HEAD OFF AND ASK WHERE YOU'RE HEADING OFF TO, GET IT? HEADING OFF TO?"


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 1, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Nah Prime is just tired of this shit. He's like "Megatron! ENOUGH! CUT YOUR FUCKING HEAD OFF AND ASK WHERE YOU'RE HEADING OFF TO, GET IT? HEADING OFF TO?"


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 1, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> I loled at that part.
> 
> The all mighty Optimus Prime meets the only enemy actually capable of stopping his rampage... wires.
> 
> ...



meh that came off to me as giving him character. Usually we have the calm and relaxed prime. After he saw the extent to what the Decepticons did he was pissed beyond reason and expressed it. He showed his "humanity".

So I didn't get the psycho thing. I just sensed disappointment and radiant raging.


----------



## Raviene (Jul 1, 2011)

i liked this movie more than the 2nd one...but only by a hair since i just couldn't get past Ms. Caterpillar Lips.

SERIOUSLY!!!...in every fucking scene that she in, the first thing i notice are those stupid pairs of caterpillars...i mean what was the point in having her in there anyway...

but...but... she convinced Megatron to....SAM or Tyrese or the crazy guy in the wheelchair or just about any other character could have done that 

yes...i would've liked it more if they just made SAm go "EMO" because of the break-up or whatever he had w/ Meagan FOx's character (because the bitch also cant keep her mouth shut) rather than have that walking caterpillar lips spoil every scene she is in..i honestly thought that what i saw in the trailers were bad angles of her but cmon now...just about every scene of her's were bad angles? ...honestly she isn't even that pretty... 

nice body though a bit skinny but still nice 

...or if they really wanted to have a girl in there...just about any decent looking girl would've been 10X better 

other than that.. i didn't mind Optimus going dark side or being PIS'ed by hongkong wires ...he was still AWESOME!!


----------



## Storminator Steel (Jul 1, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Then at the end, Megatron wants a treaty. Prime brutally slices off his head. Flat what.



Well when the 'cons offered the Autobots a chance to leave earth they went and shot them out of the sky plus Megatron shot his former ally in the back right before Optimus's eyes, so I think Optimus knew better at that point. That and after purging an entire city Megatron was quite beyond redemption.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 1, 2011)

Raviene said:


> i liked this movie more than the 2nd one...but only by a hair since i just couldn't get past Ms. Caterpillar Lips.
> 
> SERIOUSLY!!!...in every fucking scene that she in, the first thing i notice are those stupid pairs of caterpillars...i mean what was the point in having her in there anyway...
> 
> ...


Rosie Huntington = Fapworthy.

So shut up!


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> I loled at that part.
> 
> The all mighty Optimus Prime meets the only enemy actually capable of stopping his rampage... wires.
> 
> ...



I don't think you know what a psychopath is.

Killing someone, even in cold blood, is not enough to make you a psychopath. Even if they were totally innocent of anything (which neither of them were).


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2011)

prime would have been an idiot to spare megatron. that would've just given megatron time to plot something new.

even though megatron wasn't really a threat this movie.

edit: again whats wrong with big lips? shouldn't we see that as an advantage? kids these days


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 1, 2011)

He was a threat. It was his plan, his forces, his command to massacre the citizens of Chicago. Sentinel might have usurped him late in the game but just because Megatron wasn't fighting fit doesn't mean he wasn't a threat.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> He was a threat. It was his plan, his forces, his command to massacre the citizens of Chicago. Sentinel might have usurped him late in the game but just because Megatron wasn't fighting fit doesn't mean he wasn't a threat.



if he was such a threat why was he hiding behind a building?.

and if i recall this was all sentinels plan.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 1, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> I don't think you know what a psychopath is.
> 
> Killing someone, even in cold blood, is not enough to make you a psychopath. Even if they were totally innocent of anything (which neither of them were).



Feel free to give me your definition of a psychopath then. 

EDIT: I'm done arguing with you guys about Optimus. 

Who was your favorite Bot' and Con' in the movie? The Autobot I liked the most was probably Dino/Mirage. As for Cons, I can't say Stascream or Megatron even though they're usually my favorites... So I'd have to go with Shockwave.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2011)

best character award goes to the asian guy who raped sam in the bathroom


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't know, none of them were exactly developed enough to make me care too much... I guess my favorite Autobot besides the obvious Optimus would be the second obvious, Bumblebee; and my favorite Decepticon would be Shockwave.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 1, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> if he was such a threat why was he hiding behind a building?.
> 
> and if i recall this was all sentinels plan.



He wasn't hiding; Sentinel had given him a beating and that was where he landed. He still was responsible for most of the stuff in the film.

It was Megatron's plan. He apporached Sentinel, had the Decepticons raid the Ark and move it into view, then hide under the moons surface,  etc. Sentinel just built the Pillars and was the only one who could use them.



Bluebeard said:


> Feel free to give me your definition of a psychopath then.



A psychopath is someone lacking conscience or empathy, usually from birth. If Optimus were a psychopath he wouldn't care about the humans, Autobots, or anyone else.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2011)

I thought someone lacking empathy and a conscience was a sociopath.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 1, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> He wasn't hiding; Sentinel had given him a beating and that was where he landed. He still was responsible for most of the stuff in the film.
> 
> It was Megatron's plan. He apporached Sentinel, had the Decepticons raid the Ark and move it into view, then hide under the moons surface,  etc. Sentinel just built the Pillars and was the only one who could use them.
> 
> ...





Stunna said:


> I thought someone lacking empathy and a conscience was a sociopath.



Even if that is the true definition for psychopath, I still fail to see how Optimus doesn't fit it. Maybe he's just numb to death now, but he doesn't even bat an eye at Ironhide's death. Him and Bumblebee also just destroyed their world without hesitation. 

But nevermind that... Who was your favorite Bot' and Con', Masa?


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I thought someone lacking empathy and a conscience was a sociopath.



They are. The difference between the two is that sociopaths aren't born that way, and they tend to have some more normal human traits as a result. 



Bluebeard said:


> Even if that is the true definition for psychopath, I still fail to see how Optimus doesn't fit it. Maybe he's just numb to death now, but he doesn't even bat an eye at Ironhide's death. Him and Bumblebee also just destroyed their world without hesitation.



They didn't destroy their world, they just stopped it being transported. It was a barren wasteland anyway, and they were more concerned with saving Earth and stopping the Decpticons initiating their master plan. 

We didn't see his reaction to Ironhide's death; that doesn't mean he didn't have one. He was a little preoccupied with his mentor turning traitor and bringing an army of Decepticon's to Earth.  



> But nevermind that... Who was your favorite Bot' and Con', Masa?



I don't pick favourites.


----------



## Maximo (Jul 1, 2011)

I loved this movie in 3D !! 

Many slam the infantil humor, but I think it served its purpose just right ! The story was pretty good, lot better then the 2nd sequel and maybe even slightly better then the first movie. Main characters showed us exactly what we expected of them but on the other hand - Optimus was finally made a badass ! MANY MANY awesome scenes to top it off ! Memorable fights, although I still think that some Decepticons deserved way better death scenes - Shcokwave for example, sucha badass and in the end a bunch of humans trick him and bomb him out ? NOT COOL, Bumblebee should have been handed the honor of dueling Shockwave and destroy him. Well, Optimus saved the day in the end, the way he ended Megatron .. epic !

I wonder where can the story move from this point ? Decepticons are over, pretty much anyway .. and Shia quits this franchise as well. I would like to see Bumblee turn into a Prime !!


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 1, 2011)

Shockwave was so fucking cool.


----------



## Dango (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah, Shockwave was cool. 
All 120 seconds of him in the movie


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 1, 2011)

Maximo said:


> I loved this movie in 3D !!
> 
> Many slam the infantil humor, but I think it served its purpose just right ! The story was pretty good, lot better then the 2nd sequel and maybe even slightly better then the first movie. Main characters showed us exactly what we expected of them but on the other hand - Optimus was finally made a badass ! MANY MANY awesome scenes to top it off ! Memorable fights, although I still think that some Decepticons deserved way better death scenes - Shcokwave for example, sucha badass and in the end a bunch of humans trick him and bomb him out ? NOT COOL, Bumblebee should have been handed the honor of dueling Shockwave and destroy him. Well, Optimus saved the day in the end, the way he ended Megatron .. epic !
> 
> *I wonder where can the story move from this point ? Decepticons are over, pretty much anyway .. and Shia quits this franchise as well. I would like to see Bumblee turn into a Prime !!*



There's a lot of ways they can continue the story. 

Daniel Witwicky, Unicron, Quintessons (the creators of the Transformer race), rise of Rodimus Prime, Cybertron prequel, and maybe, Nemesis Prime .



Dango said:


> Yeah, Shockwave was cool.
> All 120 seconds of him in the movie



He was underutilized, but he served as a nice red herring to throw everyone off, especially since he was hyped up as the Big Bad.

It would've been a good idea to have Shockwave survive, but I guess Optimus had to kill him after what he did in the prequel comic. 

I also hope that the Driller, his machine, becomes a mainstay of Shockwave from now on in any incarnation. It was a great addition to the character, IMO.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 1, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> I also hope that the Driller, his machine, becomes a mainstay of Shockwave from now on in any incarnation. It was a great addition to the character, IMO.



Agree

But I really would like to see how exactly they'd continue this. Megatron, Starscream, and Shockwave all offed... who the hell is left?


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Soundwave.

As always, Soundwave.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 1, 2011)

Didn't Soundwave get killed by Bumblebee, though?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah he did


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 1, 2011)

Well there can always be zombie decepticons! 

Also:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnaOSbPgEeY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Probably my favorite track besides 'Sentinel Prime.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Right, seriously, this has been asked three times already- when did Soundwave die? I don't remember that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2011)

didn't he get attacked by the para troopers and epps team lit him up?

edit: wiki said he's the guy who got his head blown up by bumblebee.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 1, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Right, seriously, this has been asked three times already- when did Soundwave die? I don't remember that.



Soundwave and some other Cons' captured Bumblebee, Wheelie/Que, etc... Then Dylan convinced Soundwave to kill Wheelie and after that, Bumblebee broke free and killed Soundwave.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't get why the autobots are so colorful but the decepticons are all black and gray

it's so hard to tell them apart sometimes


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 1, 2011)

Bad guys get dull colors.

Good guys get bright colors. 

Well at least in the words of Epps, "Why do the decepticons always get the good shit!?"


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 1, 2011)

Bay stated that this was the last film


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 1, 2011)

My Favorite track

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYOYWn94Lqs&feature=channel_video_title[/Youtube]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Bad guys get dull colors.
> 
> Good guys get bright colors.
> 
> Well at least in the words of Epps, "Why do the decepticons always get the good shit!?"



good shit means nothing when it only takes optimus prime to take out your whole army


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Soundwave and some other Cons' captured Bumblebee, Wheelie/Que, etc... Then Dylan convinced Soundwave to kill Wheelie and after that, Bumblebee broke free and killed Soundwave.



That was _Soundwave?_ I thought that was just some generic Decepticon jackass.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 1, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Bay stated that this was the last film



It's *his* last film. It's up to Hasbro if they want to continue it or even reboot it. 



Hellrasinbrasin said:


> My Favorite track
> 
> [Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYOYWn94Lqs&feature=channel_video_title[/Youtube]



Forgot about this little gem. 

Shockwave's revenge is also awesome. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5WBvhVY2_A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



~Gesy~ said:


> good shit means nothing when it only takes optimus prime to take out your whole army



Well Optimus is basically a One-Man Army/God Mode Sue in this continuity. 

*Masa:* Yep. That was Soundwave a.k.a Carly's car.


----------



## Legend (Jul 1, 2011)

If there was to be a 4th unicron and Galvatron would be a must

And Omega Supreme


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 1, 2011)

Legend said:


> If there was to be a 4th unicron and Galvatron would be a must
> 
> And Omega Supreme



Somehow, I forgot about Omega Supreme. 

Technically, they've already done Galvatron. Revived Megs is basically him, just with the same old name.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *Masa:* Yep. That was Soundwave a.k.a Carly's car.



_Soundwave_ was her car too? I thought that guy said it was _Shockwave!_
Bad enough all the 'Con's look the same; doesn't help when they have the same names too.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 1, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> _Soundwave_ was her car too? I thought that guy said it was _Shockwave!_
> Bad enough all the 'Con's look the same; doesn't help when they have the same names too.



I recognized that it was Soundwave as her car because of those tentacles.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2011)

I just realized today that soundwave and shockwave aren't the same person


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't know how you guys mix up the two... Shockwave's giant red eye always lets me tell the difference.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 1, 2011)

So I saw it.

Michael Bay uses 3D effectively but nothing in this movie made me care, it is like Sucker Punch all over again.

shame there were moments when I had the feeling that I could have been more and then it wasn't.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 1, 2011)

Did anyone else know about this? 

Expalins how she got the role.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2011)

> She had to meet Shia to see if they gelled,"



                                 .


----------



## Legend (Jul 1, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Somehow, I forgot about Omega Supreme.
> 
> Technically, they've already done Galvatron. Revived Megs is basically him, just with the same old name.



HOW DARE YOU FORGET OMEGA SUPREME?

They could do it again or use some other transformers


----------



## TheWon (Jul 1, 2011)

watching bootleg! I have hated every movie in this series, but this one wasn't have bad. It had some grit that was missing in the other movies. Where humans were fragile beings like the should be. To see them get shot and killed was awesome! Also I take back what I said about Prime killing without mercy or in cold blood. How this movie played out the only way he could go was stone cold killer. Sometimes it's the only way so ya I'm surprised I liked the movie. This is coming from a person who saw the first one, and sent Bay some white powder in the mail LOL! JK


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 1, 2011)

Legend said:


> HOW DARE YOU FORGET OMEGA SUPREME?
> 
> They could do it again or use some other transformers



I was thinking of potiental Unicron awesomeness. 

Yeah, I'm thinking Zombie Decepticons with Dark Energon. 

Also, you know what -- I don't think Optimus is a psychopath anymore after the arguments presented before me in this thread. I understand that he is a soldier... However, lines like, "We'll kill them all." Go completly against how he was set up in this series. I also dislike how brutal he is, it just seems unneccesarry for him to cut off people's heads and rip their faces. Maybe, it's just me, but I don't really like it. 

I also think I would've liked Megatron's death more if it had been actual final battle between Prime and Megs, instead of Prime just charging at him and ripping his head off.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 1, 2011)

Hmm alot of the ending stuff was lame. The slow motion Carly moment, the Carly speech to a what drunk Megatron, and how did the hell did the Autobots get captured? Ya it's still better than the others, but still a pile of %&)*# Thank god I didn't pay for it.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 1, 2011)

Michael Bay doesn't know what a fight between evenly matched opponents is. While that's the least of bayformers problems, it's especially glaring in a series where giant robots kicking the shit out of stuff and each other is supposed to be the main attraction. All of the fights are indecipherable, short one-sided slaughters with no exchanges between opponents asides from serious or lethal blows. I hope someone does the franchise justice five or ten years from now.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 1, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Michael Bay doesn't know what a fight between evenly matched opponents is. While that's the least of bayformers problems, it's especially glaring in a series where giant robots kicking the shit out of stuff and each other is supposed to be the main attraction. All of the fights are indecipherable, short one-sided slaughters with no exchanges between opponents asides from serious or lethal blows. I hope someone does the franchise justice five or ten years from now.



I was just thinking of this. Maybe if there weren't so many generic 'Cons and more of a focus on the main baddies (Megatron, Shockwave, Starscream, Soundwave). Of course, as mentioned earlier, the bots really got very little to no character development, so I guess most people really don't care that the fights were rather shortlived.


----------



## superattackpea (Jul 1, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> He wasn't hiding; Sentinel had given him a beating and that was where he landed. He still was responsible for most of the stuff in the film.
> 
> It was Megatron's plan. He apporached Sentinel, had the Decepticons raid the Ark and move it into view, then hide under the moons surface,  etc. Sentinel just built the Pillars and was the only one who could use them.
> 
> ...



That's not necessarily true. In a military setting subordinates are more like possessions then people. Having someone destroy their property would infuriate a psychopath. Not saying this applies to prime, as I refuse to watch more then the first 20 minutes of this piece of shit, just pointing out an argument.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 1, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> I was just thinking of this. Maybe if there weren't so many generic 'Cons and more of a focus on the main baddies (Megatron, Shockwave, Starscream, Soundwave). Of course, as mentioned earlier, the bots really got very little to no character development, so I guess most people really don't care that the fights were rather shortlived.



I don't think it's because there are a lot of generic Cons', I think it's that Bay portrays them for whatever reason as being utterly shitty fighters who rely on numbers, which is why they get cut down by Optimus so easily, because they can't fight worth a shit.

Now this does go against how they were portrayed in the first one, but they got foderized in 2 and onward.

Still the movie was awesome.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 2, 2011)

Came back from the movie, here are some thoughts
-the humans scenes were at least acceptable
-shockwave was awesome, unfortunately I was hoping more of him, I think his only word was Optimus
-I did felt sorry when the blue autobot(forgot his name) and ironhide were murdered
-I was hoping for a mexican standoff with optimus, sentinel and megatron, with the 3 of them fighting at the same time, at least optimus didn't leave unscratched

In the end this was the best movie of the 3, this could have been pretty much the second movie, it only needed megatrons revival and how optimus got his powerup. If you are a transformer fan or at least you are going to watch it for the giant transformin robots beating the crap out of each other, I think you'll get a good time.

Oh and talking about the decepticons in the movies, yeah in the first one only 6 decepticons were pretty much invincibles, but now an army is pretty much fodder, I guess is the ninja rule.


----------



## Maximo (Jul 2, 2011)

To say this movie was piece of shit is completely bullshit ! It may not have been that good, but not a total crap. I think you dont know what a crappy movie is like .. anyway, considering that M.Bay is a special effects specialist and not much of a Hitchcook story teller ,so I cant see how any of the outcome comes off as shocing. I got exactly what I expected !


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 2, 2011)

I enjoyed the movie. Dont get me wrong, its not a good movie that that I'm gonna buy on dvd to rewatch, but worth the money. Lots of special effects, hot girl, nice end battle. Overall good summerblockbustermovie

Now as for an in depth review.:
- I wasnt even able to differentiate between all the decepticons. I only recognised Megatron (becasue his face was half gone) and the dude with the big cycops eye. Other ones???

- Also Optimuss was BOSS as expected. Even though part II sucked balls, it thad the amazing forest fighting scene where Optimus fight Megatron and Starscream. A scene of that level of epicness wasnt present in this movie though

- Current chick is hotter then Megan Fox

- Glad that dude of Greys Anatomy got his face smashed. Never liked him on TV

- Sentinel Prime was dissapointing


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Jul 2, 2011)

alright forum members this is a review from someone who has only watched the movies and not the comics the cartoons etc.

First the ratings that I gave to the two previous movies.

Transformers I: When I got to the cinema's to watch this movie I was blown out of the water great movie. *[9/10]*

Transformers II: I had my hopes up because of the previous movie but was let down in the end. *[6/10]*
Transformers III:

I got to the cinema's again to watch the last transformers movie. The intro at the moon was pretty awesomely done. From then on the movie became a bit slow untill the action with Ironhide and ?Sideswipe? The action in this one was great but even for a movies only fan it was pretty obvious that the battles were short. 

The likes of: StarScream/Megatron/Sentinel/Soundwave/Shockwave were all killed off pretty quick. And I thought they were the boss like characters. I was a bit disappointed about that. And this was one of the reasons why Transformers II was bad. The Fallen/Devastator and Megatron were beating also in a couple of seconds.

I thought it was pretty cool Barricade from the first movie was back, also the Drill from Shockwave was awesome. The end battle of the movie was pretty awesome untill the end were Optimus beat Sentinel and Megatron within the minute.

After seeing the movie I think it's better then II but not better then I so my rating for part III is *[7.5/10]*

@all the people who hated Optimus being a stone cold killer, I don't know what Optimus is like in everything but the movies but it didn't shock me much that he killed off his opponents. Remember in Transfomers I the battle he had with Bonechrusher I thought it was the best, it was short but Optimus killed him by *decapitation* o and remember the Fallen no mercy for him also.

So I as movie only fan wasn't that shocked about Optimus killing method...


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 2, 2011)

Well if you're a movie-only fan, I can see why you wouldn't think Optimus is a bit too murderous in this series. However, in the first movie, his fight with Bonecrusher was killed or be killed simply. I have no problem with Optimus finishing off his enemies when they can fight, not when they're on the ground, dying, and at his mercy or offering a truce (probably was bullshit, but still). He also was very hesitant to kill Megatron in the first film, so I was kind of suprised on how brutal he is in 2 and 3.

I guess it's to appeal to the movie fans, who want to see Optimus rip through his enemies like Rambo. His fight-scenes are pretty awesome, though.


----------



## Vault (Jul 2, 2011)

Optimus always has sick fights. Is the action in this as awesome as optimus' forest fight in RoTF?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 2, 2011)

Vault said:


> Optimus always has sick fights. Is the action in this as awesome as optimus' forest fight in RoTF?



nah


*Spoiler*: __ 



it's better


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 2, 2011)

Vault said:


> Optimus always has sick fights. Is the action in this as awesome as optimus' forest fight in RoTF?



I wouldn't say his fights in this movie were quite as awesome as that fight. They were alright.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 2, 2011)

Mexican standoff > all fights.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 2, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> I wouldn't say his fights in this movie were quite as awesome as that fight. They were alright.



that fight was cool but i think you're overating it alittle

optimus did alot of things in this movie that put that fight to shame.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 2, 2011)

Optimus basically makes everyone his bitch in this one.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 2, 2011)

What? Slashing a bunch of generiCons? He did that in the previous movie too. His fight against Sentinel was half won by Megatron backstabbing him. Like I said, the Sentinel-Optimus-Megatron fight was alright, but not nearly as good as that fight.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 2, 2011)

You forget what he did to Shockwave.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 2, 2011)

if you rewatch the forest fight you'll noticed the difference.

if their's one thing bay improved this time, it would be the action.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 2, 2011)

^

Indeed.

The battle scene with the Dreads and the mexican stand-off were some of the best things in this trilogy.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 2, 2011)

Regardless, he took down Megatron with ONE fucking arm.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 2, 2011)

the scorpion's tail said:


> alright forum members this is a review from someone who has only watched the movies and not the comics the cartoons etc.
> 
> First the ratings that I gave to the two previous movies.
> 
> ...



This actually sums up Bay's Transformers. 

I think the problem with part II & III they try to cram too much bots in the movie. Nobody gives a fuck about robots with no names killing each others off. Part I was condensed: we knew the good guys, we knew the bad guys. Also I found it much easier in the first film to distinguish between Decepticons
Also Decepticons felt like a true threat. I remember that Scorpion scene in the desert where it took planning, prep time, tactical insight + huge firepower just to hurt that mofo. 

And in part III we got "aim for the eyes "

Honestly this series could "have been" something great. Plot/story, human elements from part I + Forest fighting scene Optimus part II + Hot chick from part III would have made a great Transformers movie


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 2, 2011)

Funny thing is in part one megatron was kicking prime's ass nice and proper then he became foddercon in the remaining 2 parts


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 2, 2011)

I guess you could say that after being rebuilt, Megatron actually got weaker which is usually the opposite when he comes back from the dead, stronger.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 2, 2011)

That only applies to the Comics and Tv Series... In Bays world you come back weaker with each resurrection.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 2, 2011)

today, we take the battle to them; we will kill them all! 

funny how it was about 10 autobots going up against atleast 100 Decepticons but the autobots turned out on top .


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 2, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> That only applies to the Comics and Tv Series... In Bays world you come back weaker with each resurrection.



This doesn't apply to Optimus of course. When he was ressurected, he became a fucking one-man army. 



~Gesy~ said:


> today, we take the battle to them; we will kill them all!
> 
> funny how it was about 10 autobots going up against atleast 100 Decepticons but the autobots turned out on top .



Well when you've got Optimus Motherfucking Prime fighting against you; what the fuck are you going to do? Just sit there and die.


----------



## Wicked (Jul 2, 2011)

I thought there would be a cutscene of the autobots talking for at least 5 mins but that never happened


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 2, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Well when you've got Optimus Motherfucking Prime fighting against you; what the fuck are you going to do? Just sit there and die.



Except when the mighty construction crane traps Optimus


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 2, 2011)

I understand that Bay wanted the humans and other weaker people to pack a punch in this movie... but what they did to Ironhide was a stab in the heart to me! Screw Optimus Prime! He was the best autobot ever. I guess he was too epic to keep alive


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 2, 2011)

What you have to understand is that Ironhide was The Jazz of Transformers III anytime you have a Robot talk shit in a Michael Bay film you know they won't function long enough to see the End Credits...


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 2, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> What you have to understand is that Ironhide was The Jazz of Transformers III anytime you have a Robot talk shit in a Michael Bay film you know they won't function long enough to see the End Credits...



True . Such a cheap shot to die on though


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 2, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> This doesn't apply to Optimus of course. When he was ressurected, he became a fucking one-man army.



"The Many Deaths of Optimus Prime"

1.Died after losing a Video Game
2.Died after being cought in the explosion that killed Unicron
3.Died after being consumed by The Swarm
4.Died after fighting Megatron
5.Died after a cheap shot to the back by Megatron
6.Died saving Cybertron * which Detonated 10 Minutes later not for a lack of trying...

NEXT "The Many Deaths of Megatron"


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 2, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> Except when the mighty construction crane traps Optimus



Construction crane?

Wires are Optimus's true enemy. 



Hellrasinbrasin said:


> "The Many Deaths of Optimus Prime"
> 
> 1.Died after losing a Video Game
> 2.Died after being cought in the explosion that killed Unicron
> ...



You forget in Animated where he died in the first episode.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 2, 2011)

Woooooooo boy this was a good action flick.  Bumble Bee got down and dirty and of course what else did we expect from Optimus other than being BOSS.  Prime went full speed transformed and landed on the streeet where he slid and just cut bitches down.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 2, 2011)

Went and saw this last night. It's better than the second one, but then again, that's not saying much. The action was a lot better since I could actually tell which 'bot was which for the most part, but getting through the first 1:20 or so to get to the action was very fucking tiring. Too much damned inane dialogue from people I don't give two shits about and Sam being a total whiny bitch just had me rolling my eyes and groaning. Good riddance to both him and Bay. Maybe now Hasbro will get someone to reboot the damned thing and make it suck less.

Admittedly though, Wheeljack's execution leading up to Wheelie and that other small 'bot crashing that big ass ship causing the distraction to save Bumblebee was pretty nice along with Optimus just being a total badass(though I'm sick of fucking Megatron getting treated like fodder) and Shockwave being awesome.


----------



## Slice (Jul 2, 2011)

Just seen it expecting a special effects feast for the eyes and nothing else.
Movie delivered.

Things i did not like:

- Decepticons get weaker the higher their numbers are
- Megatron went out like a bitch
- New (pointless) female lead. _Amazing_ body but this absolutely horrible plastic doll face.


----------



## αce (Jul 2, 2011)

> - Megatron went out like a bitch



Really?
Now I'm gonna watch it. He deserved to get trolled


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 2, 2011)

Slice said:


> Just seen it expecting a special effects feast for the eyes and nothing else.
> Movie delivered.
> 
> Things i did not like:
> ...



lol the decepticons were suffering from Conservation of Ninjutsu...actually that would make sense, since the cons were actually a legit threat in the first movie, when there was only a few of them.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 2, 2011)

Shia Lebouf said in an interview that he is done with this Franchise and can't bring anything else into it anymore

What did he exactly bring?  On the 2nd one he was like "Nah Dog I'm done with you Guys"

On the 3rd he is like "I just want to Matter"  And on the last two he did nothing for the movie other than run the entire movie..  The fuck you got bumblebee for if you're running ALL THE TIME.  

Bitch Ass he had such potential to be a great actor until he started doing franchises and sucking it up.

Harrison Ford said it best when it comes to Shia  "He is a fucking idiot"


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2011)

Ford actually called him that? Daaang.


----------



## Detective (Jul 2, 2011)

I did some browsing/sleuthing around the internet and found this gem. It should be making the rounds at the usual sites in the coming days.

[YOUTUBE]H7kcqB3thJM[/YOUTUBE]

Oh, Michael Bay.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh wow, that's crazy.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 2, 2011)

I think it can be summed up as:

The Good:
-Megatron's plan and the general Decepticon plot, it was nice seeing them clever. Though it bothered me a bit in that I didn't understand why he bothered hiding 200 shock troops on the dark side of the moon for all that time, why didn't he just land them on ships or those meteorite things when he had revived Sentinel? 
-Sentinel Prime betrayal. For a stupid mindless action movie I actually didn't see it coming, and was genuinely shocked when he blasted Ironhide 
-Megatrons new look. That cloak thing was badass, especially that big shot of him when he was in Africa.
-Humans working with Decepticons. Sounded dumb at first, but the movie actually made it work. 
-The destruction of Chicago. We always hear about "evil Decepticons", but beyond their proclamations of being bad you rarely get to see them truly be evil, as in "this is what would happen if we lost". What they did to Chicago did a good job of showing that the Decepticons were deserving of their reputation.
-No Twins, no annoying roommate, almost no parents. 
-Was good actually seeing the "classic" Decepticon cast (Megatron, Starscream, Shockwave, and Soundwave) actually assembled together on the same battlefield for the first time. Though this obviously only applies to oldtime fans.

The Bad:
-Shia running around yelling "OPTIMUS!!!!" every 2 seconds again.
-The building collapsing scene. Went on for like 40 minutes and was completely unnecessary. Had they cut that out of the movie, it may have saved the final act. Everyone in the theater seemed exhausted and bored after it had finally come to an end. Shockwave's giant worm thing ripping a building in half was cool, but didn't even happen until the very end and could have been accomplished in like 15 seconds in any other manner.
-They fumbled Shockwave. I get that they purposefully built him up as the new big-baddie to hide the fact it would actually be Sentinel Prime, but the guy didn't say a single word the entire movie and really didn't seem to do much of anything.
-Those 2 annoying little ex-decepticons. Not quite as annoying as the last movie or the last comic relief duo (the twins), 
-Optimus getting caught in wires. Da fuc. 
-Psychotic Optimus. "KILL THEM ALL!", "TAKE NO PRISONERS", Ordering his men to rip apart downed pilots, executing one beaten Con after another, ignoring mercy for a beaten bot who gave him it, and so on. Didn't fit with Prime at all. Prime is supposed to be a boyscout, save for Transformers Armada where they slowly built up to the revelation that the years of war has made him actually enjoy it (which he clearly doesn't here).
-That thing with the fading in and out. Sentinel and Megatron were standing on a building in the day then it fades and all of a sudden its night with all these Decepticon gunships everywhere. Just came off as strange, don't see why they couldn't have been seen actually approaching (or teleporting) and attacking the city.
-All the Autobots besides Optimus and Bumblebee were forgettable and for non-fans, hard to tell apart. Personally I couldn't tell or care who was who besides the aforementioned two and Ironhide. 
-The movie ending like 80 seconds after the final fight was over. Was like Michael bay ran out of ideas and was just stupid. Everyone in the theater wanted to leave by this point, yes, but had he done the overall storytelling better that wouldn't have been the case.

The Ugly:
-New Megan Fox. Looked like a plastic woman, bad acting, completely unnecessary, and her towering over Shia just added to the awkwardness of it. Basically the exact same thing as putting a hot chick next to a car at an auto show.
-Generic Bot phrases. "Decepticon Punk!", "Return what belongs to me!", "Herp de derp!", etc.. You can tell that Bay had no idea how to make these characters interesting so just inserted those cookie-cutter lines in.
-Buzz Aldrin. Man you're a remarkable guy and I respect ya. But his appearance, acting, and facial expressions reminded me of a confused old man lost in a nursing home. Surprised he didn't wander off the set.
-Over-emphasis on human characters here. Revenge of the Fallen probably had more Bot vs. Bot action, all that stuff with the special forces was tedious and nobody came to see it. I can appreciate Autobots and the Special Ops working together, but the latter did far too much in this movie.
-John Malkovich's character. It seemed to get some praise and he was probably the only funny part of Michael Bay's many force-fed comic relief ploys in the movie, but he was completely and utterly irrelevant and did nothing to advance or serve the plot. He disappeared after like 2 scenes as well. Was a waste for a big-name actor.
-That Korean guy. I'm sick of the little annoyance in all of these movies recently, but here it was even worse. Just a bunch of dick jokes and could barely understand what he was saying, I was so glad when he died so we didn't have to see him anymore.
-The final battle scene taking up half the movie. Had they deleted the building thing this probably would have fixed everything.


Bam, MH's big Transformers rant.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah the sudden ending was weird as shit. Did we even get the Optimus monologue thing?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 3, 2011)

Fuck Harrison Ford. Shia Laboeuf is a great young actor. 

Ryan fucking Connolly said it best:


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2011)

You lost every last shred of credibility when you said "fuck Harrison Ford". _All_ of it.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 3, 2011)

Megaharrison said:


> I think it can be summed up as:
> 
> The Good:
> -Megatron's plan and the general Decepticon plot, it was nice seeing them clever. Though it bothered me a bit in that I didn't understand why he bothered hiding 200 shock troops on the dark side of the moon for all that time, why didn't he just land them on ships or those meteorite things when he had revived Sentinel?
> ...



You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Megaharrison again.     .


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 3, 2011)

Detective said:


> I did some browsing/sleuthing around the internet and found this gem. It should be making the rounds at the usual sites in the coming days.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]H7kcqB3thJM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Oh, Michael Bay.


So he decided to be cost-efficient by recycling two shots from a earlier film that take up less than five seconds and completely changing the context of them...the horror.


----------



## DanE (Jul 3, 2011)

so is this movie worth seeing in 3D?


----------



## Ace (Jul 3, 2011)

DanE said:


> so is this movie worth seeing in 3D?



It's a pretty good movie, so yeah.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 3, 2011)

Stunna said:


> You lost every last shred of credibility when you said "fuck Harrison Ford". _All_ of it.



Not a big fan of him either, but wouldn't go as far as saying fuck Harrison. 

At the same time I think Shia gets to much hate. As a upcoming actor he's not bad at all. On top of that he switches different roles pretty well, something a lot of actors don't do and get stuck with one role. 

Shia shouldn't have said anything about Indy in a negative light. It was his work, he should be proud of it. At the same time it takes a lot to admit the movie kind of sucked, haha. Now for Ford, I understand he was upset about the comments. At the same time the man shouldn't have said that, he has to grow up.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2011)

Wait, what did LaBeouf say about Indiana Jones? I agree that he's not _nearly_ as bad as people say, but what's up with his Indy slander?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 3, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Wait, what did LaBeouf say about Indiana Jones? I agree that he's not _nearly_ as bad as people say, but what's up with his Indy slander?


He only said his own acting sucked.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 3, 2011)

As another user stated previously, I also was rather disappointed by how John Malkovich's character had such a minor role in the movie; he was present for several scenes, acted in a very quirky manner and then was never seen again. I also noticed that his character in this film was very similar to his character in _Red_ last year, so is this his own distinctive acting style?

I also agreed with Epps when he said, "Why do the Decepticons always get the good stuff?", because I have noticed that the Decepticons do often have a much greater variety in their forms and abilities than do the Autobots; why is that? That seems to be terribly unfair, to me.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 3, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> As another user stated previously, I also was rather disappointed by how John Malkovich's character had such a minor role in the movie; he was present for several scenes, acted in a very quirky manner and then was never seen again. I also noticed that his character in this film was very similar to his character in _Red_ last year, so is this his own distinctive acting style?
> 
> I also agreed with Epps when he said, "Why do the Decepticons always get the good stuff?", because I have noticed that the Decepticons do often have a much greater variety in their forms and abilities than do the Autobots; *why is that? That seems to be terribly unfair, to me.*





None of the Decepticon's cool shit matters when Optimus Prime can kill half of your army and it's powerful leaders by himself while missing a limb.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## Detective (Jul 3, 2011)

Detective - In The Past said:


> I did some browsing/sleuthing around the internet and found this gem. It should be making the rounds at the usual sites in the coming days.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]H7kcqB3thJM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Oh, Michael Bay.



Back to the future.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 3, 2011)

recycling scenes now..bay?


----------



## Detective (Jul 3, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> recycling scenes now..bay?



I suppose with only a $ 195, 000, 000 budget, the poor guy had to think economically, first & foremost. Especially after the major financial flop his previous film was at the box office. And for a director who relishes great pride in his creative highway action scenes, it only makes sense that he creates one based off another scene from six years ago. What a twist.





....


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 3, 2011)

> Transformers: Dark of the Moon has earned an estimated $162,125,000 in North America, as of July 3, 2011, and $210,000,000 in other territories, as of July 3, 2011, for a worldwide total of $372,125,000.[77] On its first weekend worldwide it made $372.1 million, marking the third-largest opening of all time behind that of Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince ($394 million) and Spider-Man 3 ($381.6 million). With another breaking record, it made the largest worldwide debut at IMAX venues, with $22.5 million




say what you will about these movies but boy do they stack up dough.


----------



## Fear (Jul 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So I just watched the movie.

It was definitely better than the previous two, but only just better than the first one.

I absolutely hated how the characters were handled. 

*Soundwave - *I wanted to see more from him, especially after watching him in ROTF. I felt that he should of had a better role, rather than just some generic Decepticon. Also, the way he died, was just fucking terrible. He literally got raped by Bumblebee, which was a shame, because I really thought Soundwave was actually leagues above the Autobots except Optimus. 
*
Shockwave* - Absolutely shit. I mean what the fuck. He was on most of the trailers, posters and everything that was advertised. It would almost seem that he was the major threat - but no. He didn't even do anything, and was quickly raped by Optimus. Biggest Disappointment. 

*Sentinel Prime* - A bit to overpowered. Handling several Autobots, humans and Optimus and was still on top.
*
Optimus Prime - *Also too over powered. Though only towards the ending. I wasn't really surprised about Sentinel being stronger than him, but I am surprised that he made short work of Megatron.
*
Megatron *- The original bad ass. I don't like how he was swayed by a little blonde bitch. He should have killed her, and made that decision to attack Sentinel alone. I really don't get it at the ending however. I mean, he seemed to over power Sentinel without much trouble, but then loses to a one-armed Optimus - who was getting his ass whooped by Sentinel. Stupid really.

The ending could have been better. A Mexican style stand off between Megatron, Sentinel and Optimus would of been perfect. And after Ironhide died, there was no mention of him. It was almost like the Autobots never knew of his death.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 3, 2011)

Saw it yesterday, definitely the best of the 3. My thoughts:

-Optimus and Bumblebee were badass as always

-Sentinel Prime was terrific as the villain. Ruthless, arrogant, and a force to be reckoned with

-Megatron wasn't "downgraded" as so many people said he was, we already knew in ROTF that Optimus was stronger than him when he could fight freely (in the 1st movie, too many civilians around for him to go all-out), and he did manage to take out Sentinel by himself despite being pretty banged up already (wasn't fully healed from ROTF from what it looked like, and Sentinel was pretty rough on him by the pillars). Optimus simply caught him off guard after that, and it just allowed to make Optimus even more badass since he won with one arm

-really, still more bitching about Sam? I can sorta understand the complaints with him in 1-2 even if I disagree, but here come on. There were like two scenes where he was being unreasonable, everything else was very legit, such as worrying about his future and trying to get the unreasonable government bitch (the guy saved your ENTIRE PLANET a few years ago, lady, how about giving him the time of day?) to listen. Once he and Epps team up, he became fairly badass for a non-military human character. Takes down Starscream, and lets Dylan know what happens when you fuck with the good guys

-Wheelie and Brains weren't really annoying, and their sacrifice during their battle was awesome

-the army wasn't overplayed in this one, granted it never bothered me in the first two, but hopefully we'll get less complaining by the fans here. The only major Decepticon kill they got was Shockwave and even then the Autobots delivered the killing blow.

-the main villains not getting away, thank you! Fuck this "OMG, how dare Optimus use logic instead of ill-aimed compassion!" complaints. Megatron and Sentinel are responsible for the destruction of Chicago, 4 Autobot deaths (not counting Jazz and Jetfire in 1-2), countless human deaths (with this one, probably ranking in the hundreds of thousands if not millions), and the near devastation of Earth. Execute these bastards and be done with it. Sam didn't fuck around when it came to killing Dylan, and neither should Optimus

-Ironhide's death worked. You can't compare it to Jazz, Jazz barely got to do much before he died, whereas Ironhide got a pretty awesome moment before he died a few minutes later, plus here it was a great way to establish Sentinel as someone you hated and wanted to see die painfully

-Simmons didn't get to be as badass as ROTF, but still pretty good. Also liked the character Wash's (Firefly) actor played

-not using too many bots. ROTF went way too crazy, Sideswipe, the Arcee triplets, Jolt, etc. were all there for like 1-2 scenes. In 3, Sideswipe and Wheelie got more screentime, and Wheeljack (whatever he was called in this one) was the only one I felt could have used more screentime. Arguably the Wreckers too, but at least they contributed to the plot. The Decepticon numbers worked better too, adding Shockwave, Laserbeak, and Sentinel (not a Decepticon, but still) to the existing villains was enough, the rest can be generic fodder-bots.

-Leo and the Twins not being in it. I actually thought the Twins were amusing in the first half of ROTF, but the second half I just wanted them to go away so we could get more Jetfire screentime. Leo was an annoying loser the moment we met him, Simmons tasering him was awesome.

-Carly was okay. Honestly, Mikaela just kicked more ass than her and their relationship in 1-2 worked better than this one IMHO, and I guess they tried to make her a little awesome by standing up to Megatron, but I dunno. She wasn't near as bad as she could have been, but nothing spectacular either

My only major complaint was Optimus getting caught in those wires. I know they couldn't have the tension with that prisoner-execution scene if he hadn't been detained, but they could have found a more dignifying way to do it. Also, a few details on missing characters (fuck the Twins and especially Leo, but apparently the comics said Shockwave killed Jolt and the remaining Arcee triplet before DOTM, establishing that somewhere briefly would have been nice)


----------



## Mastic (Jul 3, 2011)

Going to see it later this week, best not disappoint. 

Also...


----------



## Shadow (Jul 4, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> He only said his own acting sucked.



He also threw Harrison Ford's name in there which pissed Harrison off.  Shia basically threw the entire movie under the bus during the DVD Press junket.

I'm actually surprised that he can still get jobs after throwing Transformers 2 and Indiana Jones under the bus like that.  He was basically saying I didn't give it my all and I could have done better but "meh"

And to all those Harrison Ford hate.  REALLY? Captain Han Solo.  Indiana Jones movies.  Blade Runner, Apocalypse Now I mean the list is impressive.  So I don't know why the hate.  MOTHAFUCKIN HAN SOLO


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 4, 2011)

Detective said:


> I suppose with only a $ 195, 000, 000 budget, the poor guy had to think economically, first & foremost. Especially after the major financial flop his previous film was at the box office. And for a director who relishes great pride in his creative highway action scenes, it only makes sense that he creates one based off another scene from six years ago. What a twist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> According to IGN, Bay and his team have explained away the use of the recycled footage as the result of an accident on set in which a tow-cable snapped, hitting film extra Gabriella Cedillo and resulting in a serious head injury, leaving her paralysed. In October, it was reported that Cedillo was suing Transformers producers over the incident, which resulted in her being airlifted to hospital via helicopter.


----------



## Detective (Jul 4, 2011)

... I am extremely saddened by this news. I hope the woman involved can somehow carry the burden of being paralyzed, and make something of her now altered living circumstances. Hopefully she can get a good amount of settlement to take care of her needs without Bay & Co's lawyers trying to play it off.

P.S: Michael Bay remains a douchebag.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 4, 2011)

Finally saw it after it was sold out for all showings on Saturday and Sunday. 

It was alright. Humans got too much focus though. The first half was human nonsense. Cut that out and the movie is 30-40 minutes shorter and better. 

Fox's replacement has a nice body. Not digging the face though. Looked like a younger version of cat woman. No, not the DC Comic version. 


Lol.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 4, 2011)

Saw it last night  [Drive in bitches ]

It was Awesome, After 30 Years we  finally Got to see Optimus Put Down Megatron with his own 2 hands and it was Glorious!

The Humor and Dialog were good, and i admire the attempt to make a coherent Conspiracy,

this was definitely a "gloves Come off movie" my little brothers cried when Ironhide died, and I think Both Megatron and Starscream had Fitting  Deaths 

My one complaint was i would of liked to see Soundwave do More.

[EDIT]Also Greatest Ken Jeong Cameo Ever!


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 








>>>>>






At all terms. 


Anyways this movie was fucking amazing.  to those who don't like this movie. Much better then the previous 2, and one of the best action blockbusters ever made.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 4, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Blonds usually arent my  thing but Damn just Damn


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 4, 2011)

I FINALLY reviewed it and the link can be found in my sig.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 4, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Goddamn Rosie.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]5b-9YOCrBmM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Poorly shot and edited action scenes. too much slow-mo. cheesy over dramatic music ques. incoherent transformer designs. unlikable characters. no suspense or tension. terrible comedy. dumb story. horrible dialog. hamfisted drama. cardboard characters. 10 different comedy relief characters. idiotic ethnic stereotypes. cringe inducing misogyny. too much product placement.

"Michael Bay's "Transformers: Dark of the Moon" is a visually ugly film with an incoherent plot, wooden characters and inane dialog. It provided me with one of the more unpleasant experiences I've had at the movies." 

That opening scene with the bots on cybertron was beautiful, but as soon as we got to Shia and Victoria secret model number 1,000 and every other human character, I was bored as fuck. I hated how we still had the crappy slap stick humor in here, and more people taking their pants down. 

Hell even the action was boring, it's not fun watching characters fight you don't care about. It would cut from action scene, to shitty humor scene then action then pointless humor. I mean half the city was getting blown up and these people are still cracking fart jokes, I just could not take the treat seriously. Hopefully now that Bay and everyone has left the franchise we can get a reboot in like 10 years, for now Transformers Prime is keep my transformers craze satisfied.

Nothing, however, would have repaired the film's lack of narrative coherence. I have a quaint notion that one of the purposes of editing is to make it clear why one shot follows another, or why several shots occur in the order that they do. "Transformers 3" has long stretches involving careless and illogical assemblies of inelegant shots. One special effect happens, and the another special effect happens, and we are expected to be grateful that we have seen two special effects."


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 4, 2011)

This movie had ups and downs. The ups were high and the downs were mediocre. 

For instance, the fight scenes? They were amazing. Mexican Standoff was superb, Dino/Mirage's highway scene leading up to the mexican standoff? Amazing. Prime's fight scenes? amazing. Bumblebee? Amazing. Shockwave however? And it pains me to say this... not amazing at all. I really love Shockwave and I thought his Chernobyl backstory was awesome but he didn't do shit. I mean he could have had his own movie! he was supposed to rival Megatron! 

Personally I think that Shockwave should have made a brief cameo in this film, then disappeared when everyone gets ruined, then in the next film if there was one they could have Shockwave with a band of other Decepticons come in and all militant-like actually achieve what Megatron has wanted to, and force Megatrons decepticons and Prime's autobots to work together. Just my opinion.

but other than those small points i really enjoyed it. Almost kind of unnecessarily long though.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 4, 2011)

Slice said:


> Just seen it expecting a special effects feast for the eyes and nothing else.
> Movie delivered.
> 
> Things i did not like:
> ...


Severely makes me not want to watch it now


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 5, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> [YOUTUBE]5b-9YOCrBmM[/YOUTUBE]





It is good to watch a clip from the movie again, though.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 5, 2011)

Megatron didn't go out like a bitch cause he was the one who beat You know who

Optimus was just done with his Bull shit is all


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 5, 2011)

I feel sorry for...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Starscream.  




Fodderizing main characters has never been so cruel.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 5, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I feel sorry for...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



considerign he was always going after sam he got what he had coming


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2011)

There's no reason why Sam should have killed him. Nonsensical.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunna said:


> There's no reason why Sam should have killed him. Nonsensical.



Other then Sam being the main character, and Starscream always coming after him, and that Starscream deserved a special death because hey he is star scream?

Those seem like good reasons to me

Its not like thats even the most embarrassing death in the history of the character


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2011)

His death wasn't even that special. Starscream should have crushed him like a bug; and Sam's a douchebag.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunna said:


> His death wasn't even that special. Starscream should have crushed him like a bug; and Sam's a douchebag.



Actually his death was pretty damn funny, and pretty bad ass for sam


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2011)

That's sort of the problem. Why was slapstick required in the middle of a war zone?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunna said:


> That's sort of the problem. Why was slapstick required in the middle of a war zone?



It wasn't slapstick, least not in the "oh thats so goofy" sense

sam nearly got his arm torn off and Starscreams last words are what was funny


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2011)

He was running around screaming "My eye! My eye!" while dragging his head on the ground and smashing through buildings. Seemed like attempted comedy to me.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunna said:


> He was running around screaming "My eye! My eye!" while dragging his head on the ground and smashing through buildings. Seemed like attempted comedy to me.



maybe in the fact that its Surreal to see a giant robot doing that, but for the most part he just seemed like he was in alot of fucking pain

the only real comedy to be had was sam swinging around and he was in danger of having his arm ripped off


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2011)

Dude, when you have a giant robot _dragging his face across the ground_ while he screams about his eye, you're trying to be funny. And if you _aren't_ and people are laughing anyway, you're _still_ doing something wrong.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Dude, when you have a giant robot _dragging his face across the ground_ while he screams about his eye, you're trying to be funny. And if you _aren't_ and people are laughing anyway, you're _still_ doing something wrong.



You are confusing it with "here there being Goofy" laugh humor

Were as i think it was really just subtle cause it was still a painful endeavor to both parties involved

besides even if it was a little humorous it was still a good scene


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2011)

It doesn't matter what Bay's intentions were, people in the theater were laughing. That's not good. Comedy in a dramatic war zone is not good, because once you laugh, all the tension is gone. The Transformers movies are really bad about this.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunna said:


> It doesn't matter what Bay's intentions were, people in the theater were laughing. That's not good. Comedy in a dramatic war zone is not good, because once you laugh, all the tension is gone. The Transformers movies are really bad about this.



not at all, a movie doesent have to bee all one emotion, there was tons of tension when just a minute later bee was about to be excuted


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2011)

"There is a time and a place for everything".

A war zone where the lives of characters you're supposed to care about isn't the place for comedy, because it distracts you from the danger and changes your mindset to one of laughing and joy. That's the opposite of what a war is supposed to evoke. The whole movie doesn't have to be that way, but it still can't be _too_ comedic or else the serious parts may be hard to take seriously. It's called tone for a reason.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunna said:


> "There is a time and a place for everything".
> 
> A war zone where the lives of characters you're supposed to care about isn't the place for comedy, because it distracts you from the danger and changes your mindset to one of laughing and joy. That's the opposite of what a war is supposed to evoke. The whole movie doesn't have to be that way, but it still can't be _too_ comedic or else the serious parts may be hard to take seriously. It's called tone for a reason.



yes and one moment didn't ruin the tone cause it was a serious moment despite the side bit humor to it


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2011)

The whole scene revolved around that one event. And you can't say that the war as a whole had little to no comic relief, because the two mini-Autobots and the human soldiers made sure we had well enough.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunna said:


> The whole scene revolved around that one event. And you can't say that the war as a whole had little to no comic relief, because the two mini-Autobots and the human soldiers made sure we had well enough.


I didn't say the war had no comedic relief i am its not as damaging have it in there

cause even the comic relief had a heroic and sad sacrifice

that hole scene was not in its hole comedic. cause it was still a tense moment


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 5, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Megatron didn't go out like a bitch cause he was the one who beat You know who
> 
> Optimus was just done with his Bull shit is all



He basically sucker-punched Sentinel. 

Then he asked for a truce and Prime procedded to decapitate his ass. Seems like that was a bitch of a death.



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I feel sorry for...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It was a sad day for Megatron, Starscream, Soundwave, and Shockwave fans. 



Zen-aku said:


> considerign he was always going after sam he got what he had coming





And yes, Bay's transformers suffers from a heavy amount of mood whiplash. Having comical scenes followed by dark ones immediatly after is not a good idea IMO.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 5, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> He basically sucker-punched Sentinel.
> 
> Then he asked for a truce and Prime procedded to decapitate his ass. Seems like that was a bitch of a death.
> 
> ...



Were u expecting to decepticons to not Die?


----------



## G (Jul 5, 2011)

Wait, did this movie have comedy in it?

*Spoiler*: __ 



Exept Deep Wang and the two autobots


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 5, 2011)

V said:


> Wait, did this movie have comedy in it?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Guess you were left in the dark.


----------



## Sin (Jul 5, 2011)

I didn't know there were ardent Bay/Transformers supporters. Everyone I talk to pretty much universally dislikes the movies or is completely apathetic.

It's like finding a shiny pokemon.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 5, 2011)

in the end of DotM when  Soundwave and Barricade are about to execute Bumblebee ("no prisoners,  only trophies"), with Sam freaking out how helpess he is to save his  friend. That scene takes the relationship back to the first one, with  Bumblebee saving Sam from being killed by Barricade. It was perfectly  acted, perfectly composed and the biggest "drama" moment of the trilogy  IMO (up there with Sam watching Optimus fight to the death while hiding  behind a log). This small moment at the end of DotM  really encapsulated the essence of Transformers and the series: the  relationship between these alien robots and the humans they now live  with. 

By incorporating this scene, Bay really showed he can do a lot more than just action.


----------



## Tyrael (Jul 5, 2011)

My thoughts:

I liked it, after a fashion: it knew it was crap and kinda ran with it. It's a big, cartoonish overblown action movie with great set-pieces and a fast pace. Characterisation was bad, dialogue was bad, plot holes all over the place, bad acting. Despite all this, it still works.

You can try and take the movie seriously, but it certainly doesn't take itself seriously.


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 5, 2011)

at least we can all agree that is was better than Revenge of The Fallen


----------



## Taleran (Jul 5, 2011)

Sin said:


> I didn't know there were ardent Bay/Transformers supporters. Everyone I talk to pretty much universally dislikes the movies or is completely apathetic.
> 
> It's like finding a shiny pokemon.



I like Bay as a director but I don't like a lot of his movies. Also his sense of humor and mine don't usually line up.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 5, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Were u expecting to decepticons to not Die?



I was expecting them not to get massacred so easily and have more screen time.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 5, 2011)

If we focused more on the Transformers, specifically the Decepticons, and less on the people, I feel like it would be much better. Get rid of the love interest and keep the relationships strong between the autobots/decepticons, between humans/autobots, and individual transformers. Instead of using the transformers like props teat them like characters. That's the biggest issue I have.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2011)

Hence why they should either make a prequel taking place on Cybertron, or a post-apocalyptic sequel where the Decepticons take over the world.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd prefer a prequel. That way there is little to no room for them to fit in humans. I get the feeling that there is more of a chance of them doing so in the second scenario. I mean they weren't nearly as annoying as in RoTF, but they are ALL still pretty damn annoying.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't want a prequel, only because I don't think Bay would be willing to put enough effot or money into making it all CGI on Cybertron.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 5, 2011)

Prequel would suck ass we'd have big gray bots fighting the other indistinguishable gray bots.


----------



## Maximo (Jul 5, 2011)

Nah, Most likely the story will continue with Unicron or the race that created Transformers. Either way, there will be no Sam, no Carly and most probably no annoying human characters .. I hope.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 5, 2011)

There *are* going to be humans in each movie, otherwise there is no point of making it a live-action. Also one of the computers exploded generating some of the images for the movie, so an entire movie of CGI cybertron, CGI transformers is just wishful thinking. 

It's also rumored that Statham is in talks for Transformers 4, anyway.


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2011)

Statham? Well thats random


----------



## wibisana (Jul 5, 2011)

*question about human slaving?*

guys... I just watched Transformers3... well i got 1 big question... why the robot want to slave human?
human is ineffective workers right? need food, sleep, rebellious.
why dont they(robot) make humanoid robot workers

they only need electricity.
i thought Matrix was irrational enough, human as batteries. but human as Robot's slave is just more irrational right?


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2011)

The robots are powered by energon, which deceptions obviously dont have. But apparently earth is rich in energon so they slave them until they are able to harvest it and once that happens its.over. Or does this trilogy have a different mythos :sanji


----------



## wibisana (Jul 5, 2011)

Vault said:


> The robots are powered by energon, which deceptions obviously dont have. But apparently earth is rich in energon so they slave them until they are able to harvest it and once that happens its.over. Or does this trilogy have a different mythos :sanji



i dont recall energon in earth from the movies... yes i know about it from the animation shape cubic right?


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2011)

The All spark is pretty much energon.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 5, 2011)

Vault said:


> The All spark is pretty much energon.



yea right... but still i just wondering is really the robot expecting human will build their homes, factories, etc.
its gigantic. human is ineffective and weak.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 5, 2011)

There is no real logic to this movie. Yes, it is illogical to use humans as slave labor. I mean look at the size of Cybertron. It doesn't matter how many billions of human slaves they would have it would be a terribly inefficient and arduous process to rebuild Cybertron. Then again why the fuck would you transport one planet so close to another? They'd crash into each other at the proximity that Cybertron was being placed. So you lose billions of slave laborers and you lose a huge chunk of your own planet

Of course being that I had no real expectations for this movie I put that aside, I didn't really care about such trivial details


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 5, 2011)

It's hilarious that the G1 cartoon actually brought up the problems of bringing Cybertron to Earth. 



> *Doctor Arkeville:* But the gravity of your planet will create earthquakes, tidal waves! It will devastate my planet!
> *Megatron: *Ah, but that devastation will create a tremendous flow of energy. Energy which [our] slaves will collect into energon cubes. The cubes will then easily be shipped to Cybertron for our use.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 5, 2011)

Just saw T3...  

Pretty cool. It's got some badass parts. I enjoyed it thoroughly and have been pleased.  

I think T2 was my favorite though.. action wise. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 5, 2011)

wibisana said:


> guys... I just watched Transformers3... well i got 1 big question... why the robot want to slave human?
> human is ineffective workers right? need food, sleep, rebellious.
> why dont they(robot) make humanoid robot workers
> 
> ...



They dont have the power or resources to do that hence why there on earth

Besides  humanity Built the pyramids, and the Great Wall, we Can work marvels when were all pointed at one goal


----------



## Taleran (Jul 6, 2011)

There is a _slight_ disconnect between moving giant blocks and building on a complicated future space planet.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 6, 2011)

not really^.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> It's also rumored that Statham is in talks for Transformers 4, anyway.



Oh, geezus. For people who hated any human getting a Decepticon kill instead of an Autobot, they're going to be PISSED with Transformers 4. Nothing against Statham, I like him, but he's not the type to be in a Transformers movie unless he really plays against his typecast here.


----------



## Chow (Jul 6, 2011)

I HATE SENTINEL PRIME


*Spoiler*: __ 



I KNEW HE WOULD BETRAY THEM.


*Spoiler*: __ 



& wtf he killed my two fav autobots Ironhide and Sideswipe.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 6, 2011)

WHY SENTINEL PRIME WHY.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 6, 2011)

Dino? Or Mirage? That scene with the red guy hooking that decepticon and ginding the barrier on the interstate? And following that scene the Mexican standoff? And following that scene the rising action? Shit, favorite sequence out of any transformers film.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 6, 2011)

Shitty ass movie. Be was wearing high heels through the whole thing....

Can't believe Im saying this, but I miss Megan Fox's acting. Least she kicked ass with boots on.

And Im glad those Jar Jar binks fat twins from the last movie arent in this one, but the unbelievable plot just makes this movie completely retarded. 1/10


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 6, 2011)

But the plot makes it- man everyone's stupid. Anyways here's two awesome scenes from this film.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 6, 2011)

> Don Murphy
> 
> *What happens next?  Certainly not a reboot. We haven't lost the Transformers. They didn't  grow up or become expensive like Toby Maguire. I don't know what happens  next. I'm pretty sure there will be a second trilogy. I am pretty sure  it will kick ass. And I am pretty sure some of you will hate it because  it wasn't all bots.*



fuck yes Transformers 4!


----------



## Talon. (Jul 6, 2011)

I saw this last week.

I gotta say, it was alot better than the first two.

Leonard Nimoy was just gold, i nostalgia'd (for those of you that dont know, he was megatron/galvatron in the 1987 movie).

If they are making another movie, does this mean we're FINALLY gonna get Galvatron?


Ech?ux said:


> Dino? Or Mirage? That scene with the red guy hooking that decepticon and ginding the barrier on the interstate? And following that scene the Mexican standoff? And following that scene the rising action? Shit, favorite sequence out of any transformers film.



The red guy is Mirage.
He was called Dino in the movie. 

Wheeljack was Jolt in the 2nd movie (He stuck Jetfire's parts to Optimus)
makes no fuckin' sense.


----------



## droidsteel (Jul 6, 2011)

THIS FILM WAS AWESOME!!!


----------



## Coteaz (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh boy...that could have been so much better. 

Needed more interaction between Decepticons. A battle between insane Megatron and Shockwave (who was hyped up to be the main villain, but had 3 lines?) in the African savanna to determine leadership would have been a good start. 

All in all, not as good as Revenge of the Fallen.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 6, 2011)

We got Galvatron in TF2.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 6, 2011)

Sin said:


> I didn't know there were ardent Bay/Transformers supporters. Everyone I talk to pretty much universally dislikes the movies or is completely apathetic.
> 
> It's like finding a shiny pokemon.



My cousints are shinny pokemons... unfortunately  some of them at least.
I seriously want my money back.


----------



## Maximo (Jul 6, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> We got Galvatron in TF2.



Nah, that was still Megatron ...


----------



## The Boss (Jul 6, 2011)

Say... should I feel bad for liking the plot in T3?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 6, 2011)

Ech?ux said:


> But the plot makes it- man everyone's stupid. Anyways here's two awesome scenes from this film.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 6, 2011)

^

Not really.

It was actually pretty good if you ignore the events of the first two movies which don't really match up with what Sentinel and Megatron said. 

EDIT: Also, lol. Blitzomaru applying logic to a Transformers movie.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 6, 2011)

Chow said:


> I HATE SENTINEL PRIME
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



No, just Ironhide. Sideswipe survived the movie.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 6, 2011)

Chow said:


> I HATE SENTINEL PRIME
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I LIKE CAPS


*Spoiler*: __ 





it's pretty much obvious Sentinel was evil


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2011)

the elderly always are


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2011)

Good movie, had fun watching it. Better then 2 and tied with 1. I like them for good old action flicks. The stand off was amazing for sure. The whole highway scene to the end was great. Prime destroyed EVERYTHING.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 6, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> And Megatron, who was so freaking badass in the first two movies, gets killed by a one armed Optimus?



history shows that when Optimus  just plain has enough of Megatron's shit he Stomps him

That moment was 30 years in the making


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just saw it. 


Fucking love it son! Its been 2 weeks so I know everythings been said already but despite some plot holes this one actually had a surprisingly decent story. They finally delivered on the action...its all I asked for and its what I got. Thank you Michael Bay, thank you.

Also this should teach you guys about making fun of an actress before actually seeing her. Rosie was better than Megan Fox in every fucking way possible.

They just need to start making conclusions. Once the fights end, the movies end. Jeez at least have a 1-2 mins to round everything up as Optimus monologues. Its like when you get to the end of writing a paper after writing for multiple hours. You just finish your last body paragraph and dont feel like writing the conclusion so you just say "In short, eggs have more protein than bacon" and print it out.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Just saw it.
> 
> 
> Fucking love it son! Its been 2 weeks so I know everythings been said already but despite some plot holes this one actually had a surprisingly* decent story*. They finally delivered on the action...its all I asked for and its what I got. Thank you Michael Bay, thank you.
> ...


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2011)

Rosie would have been better than Fox if she actually had a character. At least Fox had a back story.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Rosie would have been better than Fox if she actually had a character. At least Fox had a back story.



you know how car magazines usually have hot girls on the hood even though the girl has nothing to do with the magazine?


that was rosie

she was just the hot babe. nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 6, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Rosie would have been better than Fox if she actually had a character. At least Fox had a back story.



Rosie came forma military family, and her brother died  leaving her bitter over people who rush into danger when they have people who worry about them

she had a back story.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2011)

Yay! More telling and no showing!


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Rosie was nice, looked good, didnt bitch, and actually helped a little bit. She is a billion times better than Fox.

The story did a lot of shit. Had a lot of "lol wut?" moments, but who cares? I don't. Its motherfucking transformers. I applaud the actual attempt to make a conspiracy like this.

Hot girl: Check
Jokes: Check
Action: Fucking Check
Entertainment level: 10

Nothing else matters.


----------



## Talon. (Jul 6, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> I LIKE CAPS
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



duh, Leonard Nimoy was Megs/Galvatron in the 87 cartoon, so it was pretty obvious. i saw it coming from a mile away, but HE DIDNT NEED TO TURN IRONHIDE INTO RUST


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 6, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Yay! More telling and no showing!



but they did show, they showed the picture of her family

did u want a scene of her growing up? or that they give her flash backs of the funeral?

Because u know thats what the people came to see, no one would end up bitching about that


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2011)

yeah that was a sick gun he shot ironhide with


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> 2 cool scenes do not an good movie make. And thanks for the neg for not liking the plot, or lack thereof of a movie.


bad grammar and spelign make sentence structure gud 2. 



> If I wanted to watch robots and explosions with no plot I would watch Battlebots or robot wars.


Or you could not be a bitch and understand that's pretty much what Transformers aspires to be. Yes. I just called you a bitch. For whining about a neg and the story of a Michael bay film. 



> If they didn't want to add depth to the movie they wouldn't have put humans in it.


So every movie with humans means depth. Well I guess that rules out about 90% of films ever. 



> But the movie DIDN'T MAKE FUCKING SENSE!!!!


sentinal is on the moon. he gets reborn with a shard. Megatron is rebuilding himself. more decepticons follow a spacebridge to earth to enslave the human race and rebuild cybertron. war ensues. Sam trying to rescue his girlfriend. What the fuck don't you get. 



> And Megatron, who was so freaking badass in the first two movies, gets killed by a one armed Optimus?


Yeah Optimus was pissed the fuck off. he was done with his shit. It's not that megatron wasn't badass(his design was awesome, his fight was awesome, wish there had been more of him) it's that Optimus was moreso.



> Then we can get into the technical goofs or plotholes, like how the hell Shia lebitch got out of the building that was being tunneled through by the giant worm machine,


Didn't they break the windows, slide, and break the windows? Pretty sure.



> or his super parkour freerunning skills that popped up out of nowhere,


That was actually Shia you know. And his super parkour freerunning skills? he was fast. And he slid under a car. You must be one of Americas numerous, numerous fatties. because I can also do those things. And by those things I mean run. And jump. And slide. 



> or the fact that machines wanted to enslave a race of humans who couldn't do anything nearly as well as they could,


It's not about being able to do something as well. For years enslavers have been under the assumption that they could do something "better" than their slaves. It's just the fact that it's shit THEY don't have to do. 



> or the fact that ammunition that the soldiers used seemed to hurt the robots when it didn't in the last 2 movies,


Well now that the Earth has fully embraced Transformers and their technology they've probably learned a few things. 



> or the fact that they brought a planet that looks to be roughly 3 times the size of earth about as close to Earth as the moon is or even closer, which would pretty much destroy our planet with its gravity.


lol yeah that was fucked xD



> Now I know there is suspension of belief in these movies, like how no humans get hurt when they get caught after falling 50 or so feet by metallic robots, but a giant planet popping up next to ours with no repercussions is bullshit, especially when that planet collapses on itself.


Although I could probably say that the space bridge hadn't materialized the entire planet there yet but was merely in the process of doing so, so it was like a portal you could see through but the gravity and such doesn't become affected until you step through it all the way, but apparently that's too much stretching for your teeny mind to do. 




All you had to say was "I did not enjoy this movie." But now you've gone and made yourself look all derp. On the internet. I applaud you. Also I could list far more scenes than those that make the film good. Try the last hour and a half, it was awesome.


----------



## Talon. (Jul 6, 2011)

Has anyone else heard of this?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 6, 2011)

> or the fact that ammunition that the soldiers used seemed to hurt the robots when it didn't in the last 2 movies,


 Sept that they did

The humans were able too kill Blackout, ad seriously injure Scorponok in the first movie with "high-heat sabot rounds."

*Helps to actually pay attention people*


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2011)

Lemme just point out that Optimus said in the 2nd movie that he would never share the Transformers' technology with mankind because they're self-destructive.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 6, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Lemme just point out that Optimus said in the 2nd movie that he would never share the Transformers' technology with mankind because they're self-destructive.



Then maybe they didn't. maybe they learned themselves because not 100% of humanity is as stupid as a brick. They captured scorpinok's tail, I'm sure they conducted tests on other such things. jesus Christ how much nitpicking do you people have to do?


----------



## Talon. (Jul 6, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Lemme just point out that Optimus said in the 2nd movie that he would never share the Transformers' technology with mankind because they're self-destructive.



even though Jolt/Q/Wheeljack totally did. lol.


They shouldve left Starscream alive, dammit. i want the seeker clones already.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2011)

wtf, I didn't nitpick shit, I was just pointing that out.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 6, 2011)

HEY LISTEN HERE, I WANT TO ARGUE ON THE INTERNET AND YOU GOD DAMMIT HAD BETTER ARGUE BACK.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Its no use Echoux. They obviously thought they were going to see a movie candidate for best picture.

I dont get it. Everyone knew exactly what they were going to get then complain about it. Its like watching a kids movie then saying it was childish, or reading Bleach and expecting not to get trolled .

Im not saying its an excuse to make a meh storyline but its Transformers goddamnit, I really dont give a darn as long as I get babes, explosions, and fade out black screens!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh well. I enjoyed the film. If you didn't enjoy the film, whoever this "you" is aimed at, then I feel bad for you, because life must suck.


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 6, 2011)

Talon. said:


> duh, Leonard Nimoy was Megs/Galvatron in the 87 cartoon, so it was pretty obvious. i saw it coming from a mile away, but HE DIDNT NEED TO TURN IRONHIDE INTO RUST



actually it was 86


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2011)

My life does suck.

But I don't think my thinking of Transformers 3 being a bad movie is the component that makes it so.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]2gxYaMrneU0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 6, 2011)

lol reading the troll posts on IMDB...SHE MAD:



> YUCK! Megan was not a good actress, but she was gorgeous. *Rosie is nothing but a toothpick with no figure*, and she has horrible swollen lips from too much collagen. UGLY. Not to mention she is dumb as a shovel and can't act. I guess Bay wanted a bimbo he could exploit and push around.



   

Nothing worse than haters who have to make shit up in order to hate.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 6, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Its no use Echoux. They obviously thought they were going to see a movie candidate for best picture.
> 
> I dont get it. Everyone knew exactly what they were going to get then complain about it. Its like watching a kids movie then saying it was childish, or reading Bleach and expecting not to get trolled .
> 
> Im not saying its an excuse to make a meh storyline but its Transformers goddamnit, I really dont give a darn as long as I get babes, explosions, and fade out black screens!



I hate when people talk about this film like this. It is like you are intentionally forgetting the first hour and a half of the movie and then saying because the rest was what you want that the film is fantastic.

Movies do not work that way.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 6, 2011)

In terms of the military weaponry, yes they were able to figure out how to use their weapons effectively against the Decepticons without the Autobot's help. They discuss it as they're studying Scorponok's tail in the first movie.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 6, 2011)

But I liked the first hour and a half.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2011)

@ ty sounds like a fat girl


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 6, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> [YOUTUBE]2gxYaMrneU0[/YOUTUBE]



Psycho Prime.


----------



## Vault (Jul 6, 2011)

Its been taken down


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 7, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Rosie came forma military family, and her brother died  leaving her bitter over people who rush into danger when they have people who worry about them
> 
> she had a back story.


Oh fuck, that characterization was completely dropped...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Oh fuck, that characterization was completely dropped...



not really, that was the entire reason she and Sam fought, which lead to her Going to part, and sam running after her giving an extra shot of guilt over her being captured


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 7, 2011)

i think the salon review says it the best:



> "Transformers: Dark of the Moon" is too much in every direction -- too much action, too much plot, too much noise, too much destruction -- which is exactly what makes it the Wagnerian fulfillment of the American summer-movie tradition. It's a great and terrible film, in identical proportions and in all possible meanings of those words.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 7, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> not really, that was the entire reason she and Sam fought, which lead to her Going to part, and sam running after her giving an extra shot of guilt over her being captured



This movie is slipping out of my mind really fast. Don't remember that, just Sam bitching about Mcdreamy and being unemployed.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> This movie is slipping out of my mind really fast. Don't remember that, just Sam bitching about Mcdreamy and being unemployed.



God i feel like i am the only one that actually pays attention the the human bits 


Any way For the Sequels who should be the  new Big Bad


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 7, 2011)

shjouldn't it be unicron or something the next villain after sentinel prime?  not that i wanna watch another bay TF.

anyway, i saw this, and having had my expectations adjusted by the first movie and the awful second one, i enjoyed this for what it was, summer crapologia.

transformers bleed blood 

the asian dude had a good cameo, malkovich was completely wasted

the wingman stunt was sweet

also...fucking product placement for a "mercedes sls amg, throaty engine, msrp 200 000!"  fuck me


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> shjouldn't it be unicron or something the next villain after sentinel prime?  not that i wanna watch another bay TF.


Unicron would b to hard to do, maybe for a sixth movie [if they do another trilogy] he is not a villain that he can be just  Droped into the story [like he was in his original appearance]

Now if they wanted to build up to him, The Qiuentisons or maybe Thunderwing with some tweaking


> transformers bleed blood


 They Bleed Energon always have


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 7, 2011)

I wish Shockwave hadn't have died. I'm going to be bitter about that for a while.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 7, 2011)

Some good parts and some disappointing parts in this movie


It's annoying what they made of Megatron the past 2 movies.
He isn't someone to back down, he should have killed Sentinel in the end rather than have a girl tell him that he should...


not entirely sure if i'd give the movie 6-7/10


I still believe they should make a movie like the original "more than meets the eye" from the 80's cartoon. That part was the best transformers ever was


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Some good parts and some disappointing parts in this movie
> 
> 
> It's annoying what they made of Megatron the past 2 movies.
> *He isn't someone to back down,* he should have killed Sentinel in the end rather than have a girl tell him that he should...



Yes he is, in the original cartoon, Megatron, despite being a Ruthless tyrant, was very much a cheap shot, who would sound the retreat the second he was getting his ass kicked


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 7, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> God i feel like i am the only one that actually pays attention the the human bits
> 
> 
> Any way For the Sequels who should be the  new Big Bad



Well, Don Murphy hinted at another trilogy and since Statham is in talks about 4, I'm thinking that they could do Quintessons, zombie Cons, Starscream (brought back to life like TF: A Starscream), Galvatron (as a completly different character from Megatron) ... Then top it off with Unicron.

Man, I do hate the fact that Bay killed off every single notable Con in the series. It's fucking annoying.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Well, Don Murphy hinted at another trilogy and since Statham is in talks about 4, I'm thinking that they could do Quintessons, zombie Cons, Starscream (brought back to life like TF: A Starscream), Galvatron (as a completly different character from Megatron) ... Then top it off with Unicron.


 the starscream's Ghost/Clone thing could be interesting but people were already complaining about the deceptions all looking alike, so that maybe asking for trouble





> Man, I do hate the fact that Bay killed off every single notable Con in the series. It's fucking annoying.


 Oh come on it was the big finally and the end of the War[For now] Every one earned a couple years with out having to worry about the one that got away


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 7, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> the starscream's Ghost/Clone thing could be interesting but people were already complaining about the deceptions all looking alike, so that maybe asking for trouble
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on it was the big finally and the end of the War[For now] Every one earned a couple years with out having to worry about the one that got away



I would've been find with it if he had given the Big Four (Megatron, Starscream, Soundwave, Shockwave) more respectable deaths. That way we would've been like, "Well at least they went out like some G's."

Megatron- Offers a truce to Prime and has his head ripped off.

Starscream- Killed by Sam. Nuff said.

Soundwave- Punched in the face by Bumblebee and dead.

Shockwave- Parachute. Nuff said.

I mean all of these deaths were rather lackluster, made a mockery of the Big Four and made them look nothing like the powerful threats they usually are.  

Then you kill every Con too. 

You also make Soundwave so generic, that people don't even recognize him. I mean, the hostage scene... That's just not Soundwave.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 7, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Yes he is, in the original cartoon, Megatron, despite being a Ruthless tyrant, was very much a cheap shot, who would sound the retreat the second he was getting his ass kicked



Not what I meant

I meant he isn't one to back down from power aka letting someone else take command


and if he did he'd usually have a plan to backstab eventually



it's also weird how the ship crashed on the moon just a few decades ago... would have much prefered they simply went there and found it or spotted it with some telescope


It should be millions of years old like in G1 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGCE2BH8a_I[/YOUTUBE]

This still is leagues over anything else i've seen in transformers


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 7, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> I would've been find with it if he had given the Big Four (Megatron, Starscream, Soundwave, Shockwave) more respectable deaths. That way we would've been like, "Well at least they went out like some G's."
> 
> Megatron- Offers a truce to Prime and has his head ripped off.
> 
> ...



Maybe if they didn't make most Cons aside from Megatron and Starscream (and I guess Shockwave to some extent) blabbering and idiotic barbarians and concentrated even a little more on making them in character then most Cons would be recognizable. I mean most of the Cons lines are along the lines of "baobgauoidhgadf! boahbaoha!" Its fucking pathetic. I think we know that Decepticons are bad guys and don't care for humanity, no need to make it any more obvious


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIdC6wmBWZQ[/YOUTUBE]

from this

to being 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 pwned by sam


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2011)

you've failed me yet again starscream .


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Megatron- Offers a truce to Prime and has his head ripped off.


 That's a Respectable , Death, It really couldn't of been any better


> Starscream- Killed by Sam. Nuff said.


Starscream, is and always will be a Sniveling coward, Getting punked by the human he had gone out of his way to torment Every Movie is just good story telling


> Soundwave- Punched in the face by Bumblebee and dead.


Did he really need any thing else thogh, 


> Shockwave- Parachute. Nuff said.


 it was optimus who did it *shrug* Considering how he died in the 86 movie its a VAST improvment


> I mean all of these deaths were rather lackluster, made a mockery of the Big Four and made them look nothing like the powerful threats they usually are.


 Starscream and Soundwave are Rarely Portrayed as being overly powerful thogh



> You also make Soundwave so generic, that people don't even recognize him. I mean, the hostage scene... That's just not Soundwave.


Cant really  disagree with that, but i did like how he turned out to be Carly's Car




> Not what I meant
> 
> I meant he isn't one to back down from power aka letting someone else take command
> 
> ...


You Mean like he did to sentinel in the end?

You all have to remember that megatron had a Big ass hole in his head, and  not enough resources to fix it, of course he will be a little gimped



> Dr.Douchebag said:
> 
> 
> > [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIdC6wmBWZQ[/YOUTUBE]
> ...


----------



## costindenisa (Jul 7, 2011)

I just saw it! It kicked ass way better than rotf and on ties with the first movie.Though it would have liked it even more if they've gotten ridden of Sam and the new girl,seriously the romance just ruined some parts of the movie....not cool having a romance triangle in movie such as Transformers....instead of these characters they should have brought a really sexy fierce action chick with acting abilities....not just pretty face( I am the only one who thinks that rosie wasnt suited for this movie.....i mean those catipilar lips)that would work with NEST and the autobots.I mean just think having her partnered up with Sideswipe..Ironhide s death really pissed me off( fUCK YOU SENTINEL) Anyway the movie was great, clearly Bays most greatest franchise


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 7, 2011)

> That's a Respectable , Death, It really couldn't of been any better



Are you serious? You consider that a respectable death? Megatron is Optimus Prime's, the Autobot's archenemy i.e their Lex Luthor, their Magneto. He shouldn't get taken out like a bitch by offering a truce to Prime and then get killed by him with one arm without even putting up a fight. 

Like seriously. 




> Starscream, is and always will be a Sniveling coward, Getting punked by the human he had gone out of his way to torment Every Movie is just good story telling



You call that good story telling? Again, I must ask if you're serious again... Starscream and Sam barely have any kind of relationship. Maybe if he had killed Mikaela, it would've made more sense for Sam to kill him. 

He may be a coward, but in none of his incarnations has Starscream been killed by a human. It's also ridiculous how Starscream's giant metal arm hits Sam rather hard and he's not injured whatsoever.



> Did he really need any thing else thogh, [/QUOTE
> 
> Yes. Considering Soundwave didn't even come down to Earth last time, I was expecting more of a fight that would show off his capabilities in battle. Not get pwned by Bumblebee.
> 
> ...


----------



## Glued (Jul 7, 2011)

Megatron wearing a turban.

Megatron wearing a turban, looking out across the African Savannah and shouting mindlessly.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 7, 2011)

I busted out laughing at that part.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Are you serious? You consider that a respectable death? Megatron is Optimus Prime's, the Autobot's archenemy i.e their Lex Luthor, their Magneto. He shouldn't get taken out like a bitch by offering a truce to Prime and then get killed by him with one arm without even putting up a fight.
> 
> Like seriously.


 As his ArchEnemy Optimus absolutely needed to to Fuckign execute his ass, So what if optimus was missing an arm, he Didn't need it.





> You call that good story telling? Again, I must ask if you're serious again... Starscream and Sam barely have any kind of relationship. Maybe if he had killed Mikaela, it would've made more sense for Sam to kill him.


I on the first movie when sam is running with the Allspark Starscream comes after him

Second movie Starscream cuts open the car he was him and flings Sam across the room[taking joy in it], During the Forest fight Starscream goes right after Sam taunting him, He dose it again in the desert

And He dose it Yet again in the third movie, it Makes Perfect Sense For Sam to kill him especially since [Like the rest of the good guys] Sam is  fed up with this bull shit lol



> Yes. Considering Soundwave didn't even come down to Earth last time, I was expecting more of a fight that would show off his capabilities in battle. Not get pwned by Bumblebee.


Sound wave has never been a fighter, and Bublebee has a Kill count second only to Optimus




> Optimus did kill him, yes (which makes sense because Shockwave murdered Elita-One in the comics) but he was blinded by a fucking parachute which gave him the opening in the first place.


he was blinded by a Very Elite squad of humans who have Trained Just To take  out  Decpticons, there is no real problem here

Like i was disappointied with Shockwave, cause i thought we were Getting the Comicbook Version of him, instead we got the Cartoon version who is Jobber, so he had a fine death all things considerd




> They however are usually portrayed as being capable warriors, able to hold their own against Bumblebee and... humans.


Soundwave has always been the Communications officer/ Infiltration officer, his battle Capabilities  have never been treated as any thing special especially when taken into account he has minions for that

and its only been recently because of the movies that Starscream has been considered a good warrior, in the cartoon he was the definition of a Bitch

Bumblebee in the movies has Kicked so much ass, there's no shame in losing to him, He Beat Barricade, and has Killed, Brawl, Ravage, Rampage, and Lazerbeak 



> That was pretty clever on Bay's part, kudos to him,


 That was one of those "2 seconds a head of the plot moments" were u cant help but go "oh shit" to the guy next to u 



> but everything after that with Soundwave had him as generic Decepticon who takes orders from Dylan, ANOTHER human.


that wasn't really an Order it was more of a "suggestion"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2011)

I have no problem with how megatron went out.

it's..realistic.

optimus could not fairly defeat megatron with one arm, and he should know by now that peace isn't in megatrons vocabulary. killing him when he has his guard down (why did he do that?) seems like the best option.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 7, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> You Mean like he did to sentinel in the end?




He should have done that without having a girl telling him, and he should have hit her for the mere insult of telling him what to do


that would be more like the Megatron I know


Was glad to see Prime with the Axe i think he used it in the second movie aswel but the axe fit him so much better than the sword imo


----------



## Stunna (Jul 7, 2011)

I               agree.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 7, 2011)

I think people are more at issue with the fact that Megatron was offering  a truce rather than the way he was killed (although it does seem to add to said gripe).


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2011)

Akatora said:


> He should have done that without having a girl telling him, and he should have hit her for the mere insult of telling him what to do
> 
> 
> that would be more like the Megatron I know



Sept that Sentinel Could of Clearly  Beaten him in fair fight, and the entire Plot was Sentinel's Plan and it seemed that the only one who Could use the pilliars

From what was actually said in the Scene, he was Gonna wait till after they  won To Try and take Sentinel, But Carly [Huge set of balls on her btw] playign to his own hubris Got him to jump the gun



> I think people are more at issue with the fact that Megatron was offering a truce rather than the way he was killed


More people would be pissed if Optimus had made such a dumbass Decision


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> I think people are more at issue with the fact that Megatron was offering  a truce rather than the way he was killed (although it does seem to add to said gripe).



if it's how i pictured it would be.

megatron would've done the same thing to optimus if he spared him.

do people honestly believe in this truce?

optimus was already on edge because sentinel's betrayal made him look bad. He couldn't have that happen again.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 7, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Sept that Sentinel Could of Clearly  Beaten him in fair fight, and the entire Plot was Sentinel's Plan and it seemed that the only one who Could use the pilliars
> 
> From what was actually said in the Scene, he was Gonna wait till after they  won To Try and take Sentinel, But *Carly [Huge set of balls on her btw] playign to his own hubris Got him to jump the gun*
> 
> More people would be pissed if Optimus had made such a dumbass Decision



The bold part is my issue, he should have done what he did but without a someone else trying to tell him what to do

at the very least he should have put her in her place with force or with words I don't care much


And I am no fan of how Megatron was changed in G1 after more than meets the eye


as i said it was the best part of transformers, the decepticons were far more of a threat than they're usually shown to be


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2011)

Akatora said:


> The bold part is my issue, he should have done what he did but without a someone else trying to tell him what to do



And he was obviously going to he was goaded into doing it  at time that it was good for the heroes

Is giving the character one moment were she dose some thing awesome really such a bad thing


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 7, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> if it's how i pictured it would be.
> 
> megatron would've done the same thing to optimus if he spared him.
> 
> ...



No. Its not whether or not the truce is true or not (everyone knows that Megatron would not keep to it) its the fact that it was proposed in the first place.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> No. Its not whether or not the truce is true or not (everyone knows that Megatron would not keep to it) its the fact that it was proposed in the first place.



But that consistent with megatron [maybe not movie magatron who is allot more savage then any Version]


----------



## Maximo (Jul 7, 2011)

I wasnt familiar with the cartoon and comic Transformers but all this hype over it recently led me into researching and watching few episodes and whatnot .. needless to say I now realize something .. WTF DID BAY DO TO THE ORIGINAL TRANSFORMER AWESOMNESS ?!


----------



## Vault (Jul 7, 2011)

Why couldn't Megatron turn into a BFG


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 7, 2011)

There were some things I would do to change this movie with the transformers scenes. Here's the issues I had with the film, and what I would have done to change them:



*how it went down:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shockwave in his entirety. He shows up, uses his big metallic tremor worm to scare people, then disappeared. then shows up again later and is all  no not really he fucking sucks in the city scene too. 

Soundwave in his entirety. He actually had a kickass looking alternate mode in the RotF prologue comic. In this movie he was forgettable. I mean shit they took Jazz and barricade(oh yeah they fucked him out of this film too) and mashed them together. 

Megatron in his entirety. I loved Megatron's design. Let me say again, I fucking ADORED his design. With the little spiderbots rebuilding him and the covver around his head and left arm to cover up the destruction, shit was gold. And he had like five minutes of screentime. 




*how that sheit OUGHT to have gone down:*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Shockwave:


> The autobots go to Chernobyl to check out what the humans have been hiding. the humans direct them towards the area but stay away due to radiation. They find the location but Shockwave bursts in all WTFNO. Fight scene not involving his fucking tremor. Shockwave puts them to shame for the most part but only as a distraction as the human is killed off by Laserbeak. Shockwave kills at least one transformer.



Soundwave:


> Should have stayed a satellite. Or some other alternate hovering mode akin to the second movie's form. seriously, check this shit out. It was an awesome robot mode. And instead of having the ships defend the airspace, it could just be soundwave orbiting the general area. I'd shit if a war-equipped satellite gunned down my fighters. Plus the robot mode is just awesome. And his little cameo could be replaced by barricade who barely showed up. Seems more his style anyways.



Megatron:


> He could have done so much more. Maybe he could have had a fight scene with Shockwave who wanted the throne in his stead, and he kills Shockwave. That wouldn't have fit continuity with comics very well but it would have made sense to the viewer and provided Shockwave with a better death. Plus the final battle? In my opinion should have been Optimus, Sentinal and Megatron in a 1v1v1 fight.. At the end of the day it takes both Optimus and Megatron to finish off one of the original primes, and then they begin having a fight in downtown Chicago akin to the first film, however instead of being bit by bit maybe change it up some. With sentinal dead and Cybertron disappearing forever from the space bridge, Megatron goes into a fucking rage. Grabs Shockwaves Canon(homage to his original canon) and starts fucking up Chicago. However each Autobot does their part to help subdue him where the final blow is given by Optimus.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2011)

U do realize Sentinel was the main villain right?


----------



## Maximo (Jul 7, 2011)

I have to agree, each and every Decepticon underperformed. Theyre roles changed or drastically reduced to minimum. 

Soundwave , Shockwave and Starscream were basically just for the show rather then relevant to the plot. Why couldnt Bay stick to theyre original identities and features. I wanted Soundwave to be Decepticons ultimate spy. Shockwave to be a badass warrior and Starscream to have ulterior motives behind everything and wanting to overtake Megatron. Speaking of which, Megatron dissapointed .. 

For some reason, only BumbleBee and Optimus have significant roles, comparable to those of the original franchise. 

Now that I think of it, the final act of the movie could have been a lot better if Cybertron would cause major havoc on earth while being transported in its galaxy. Just imagine apocaliptic scenery of Chicago, storms, quakes and there we have Sentinel vs Optimus vs Megatron in all theyre glory ..


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2011)

Soundwave was the ultimate spy, heirs the thing spy just make lousy soldiers


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 7, 2011)

The movie looked awesome in 3d but nevertheless i'm outraged because:


*Spoiler*: __ 




...shockwave. honestly *what the fuck* is micheal bay retarded or what?
he takes the most badass motherfucking uber boss looking decepticon, hypes him to the fucking max


...and then just kills him before he did at least *one awesome thing*


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 7, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Soundwave was the ultimate spy, heirs the thing spy just make lousy soldiers



Okay, I enjoyed the movie. But stop fucking masturbating to it with all of your ridiculous excuses as to why the shitty parts were shitty, or not as good as they could have been.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 7, 2011)

THANK YOU.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2011)

Ech?ux said:


> Okay, I enjoyed the movie. But stop fucking masturbating to it with all of your ridiculous excuses as to why the shitty parts were shitty, or not as good as they could have been.



I am an Actual Transformers fan , so i am correcting you on your misconception that soundwave was ever a good fighter


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm a herp derp Transforuhmurrs fan? Me too, I enjoy Transformers. Although the difference being I don't unnecessarily useless shit that doesn't need to be there. Ready? I'll compile a list of your bullshit. Just for the sake of being an asshole showing you where I'm coming from.

Megatron's death?


> That's a Respectable , Death, It really couldn't of been any better





> Did he really need any thing else thogh,





> Starscream and Soundwave are Rarely Portrayed as being overly powerful thogh





> Like i was disappointied with Shockwave, cause i thought we were Getting the Comicbook Version of him, instead we got the Cartoon version who is Jobber, so he had a fine death all things considerd





> But that consistent with megatron [maybe not movie magatron who is allot more savage then any Version]



Megatron's death wasn't respectable. Yes, Soundwave needed something else. Shockwave was supposed to be a major villain. Megatron should be consistant with himself, not other incarnations of himself..


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2011)

Ech?ux said:


> I'm a herp derp Transforuhmurrs fan?


The Difference is is that I am the Equivalent of a Trekkie when it comes to transformers






> Megatron's death wasn't respectable.


Yes it was, it was nice and brutal, and fit the mood



> Yes, Soundwave needed something else.


not really,what else was he gonna do? hmm they already did his gimick, and he  really was never essential to the plot other then spywork which he did

Soundwaves role  in the cartoon was the same as in the movie,send his minions out on missions while he stands around looking cool

Didn't expect any thing else out of him other then maybe kissing megatrons ass


> Shockwave was supposed to be a major villain.


 Bay Mislead information about him to make Sentinel's Role a Genuine Surprise, I wanted more Shockwave too [look at my set for crying out loud], but i see it as pointless to bitch. 

He did  well enough. his  Driller Tore up all sorts of shit, and the autobots were actively running from him


> Megatron should be consistant with himself, not other incarnations of himself..


in the Second movie , Prime was Beating his ass Like he owed him money, in Confrontations when Megatron had back up, u Expect him  to  do better one on one while still injured? I hate To break it too yeah that is consistent


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 7, 2011)

1.



vs


2.


I vote number #1

Because she is not racist ( Megan fox compared Bay to Hitler (Spielberg said so) )
Because Rosie Huntington is a blonde
and Rosie Huntington is a hot blonde with the size of breasts I love and the best lips in the world.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 7, 2011)

How is comparing someone to Hitler racist?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 7, 2011)

Stunna said:


> How is comparing someone to Hitler racist?


Because I heard Bay is a jew.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 7, 2011)

> The Difference is is that I am the Equivalent of a Trekkie when it comes to transformers



So you are the equivalent of a completely biased will-base-my-rational-off-bullshit-to-come-out-superior type? Cool. So you're a fanboy. I gotcha. 



> but i see it as pointless to bitch.


Here's another thing, acknowledging the movie's low points does not equal bitching. I enjoyed the movie, even for all of it's flaws. I probably enjoyed it just as much as you. I gaped at the action scenes, laughed at some of the jokes, etc. I thoroughly enjoyed myself. But I also acknowledged the movie's flaws and that there were areas that could have been done significantly BETTER.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 7, 2011)

Don't care what anyone says, Fox is hotter than Rosie.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 7, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Don't care what anyone says, Fox is hotter than Rosie.



People think she's hotter than Fox?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 7, 2011)

Way hotter actually.

The only thing Megan has going for her over Rosie is that she is more photogenic. Face pics of Rosie usually look meh, but on screen... You cant even compare. Rosie > Fox.

I thought Fox looked better until I actually saw the movie.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 8, 2011)

Ech?ux said:


> So you are the equivalent of a completely biased will-base-my-rational-off-bullshit-to-come-out-superior type? Cool. So you're a fanboy. I gotcha.


 i actually know what Transformers looks like when its shit and the characters are OOC



> Here's another thing, acknowledging the movie's low points does not equal bitching.


 not every thing your bitching about is a legitimate low point


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 8, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd say ROsie. 

But Fox isn't a racist. Calling someone hitler doesn't make you a racist.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 8, 2011)

lol at fox is racist, classic railroading.

anyway, i'm partial to raven haired spanish looking chicks, so i prefer fox.  even with toe thumbs.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 8, 2011)

Megan Fox's looks have been ruined by too much plastic surgery, IMO.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 8, 2011)

the movie was basically one huge plot-no-jutsu


*Spoiler*: __ 



gun in sams face?

lol no way newspaper incoming 





*Spoiler*: __ 



optimus caught in wires with angry shockwave around?

why finish the leader of the autobots when you could just do nothing?! 





*Spoiler*: __ 



optimus defeated by sentinel? 
nah megatron saves the day!

badly wounded optimus against damaged megatron? 
no way instant-rape-into-heroic-speech


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 8, 2011)

Zen-aku said:
			
		

> Yes it was, it was nice and brutal, and fit the mood



While it fit the mood; it was uncharacteristic of Prime and would have made any other incarnation of him feel as if he were a Decepticon.

Megatron asked for a Treaty; Prime would have thought on it; Sentinel begged for mercy and understanding. Prime would have shown compassion. 

In fact through out the movies this Prime was portrayed as more barbaric on the level of Nemesis Prime. He would have found a way to save both earth and Cybertron. 

There would have been more emotion over Ironhide's death. ETC.

Just Saying.   



> not really,what else was he gonna do? hmm they already did his gimick, and he really was never essential to the plot other then spywork which he did
> 
> Soundwaves role in the cartoon was the same as in the movie,send his minions out on missions while he stands around looking cool
> 
> Didn't expect any thing else out of him other then maybe kissing megatrons ass



Not exactly. Soundwave was always a competent warrior showing fighting prowess that even rivaled Prime on severakl occasions. He also had the ability to read minds through the electrical synapses of the mind.

IMO Bee is the most incorrectly portrayed  Transformer. He, until Bayformers, have never been able to defeat Ravage with out help much less Kill someone as strong as Rampage or Soundwave on his own. Bee was always a scout and never a warrior; sure he was brave; always brave But he never had the ability to take on other non scout like Decepticons. As stated he had troubles with the Cassetteacons.



> Bay Mislead information about him to make Sentinel's Role a Genuine Surprise, I wanted more Shockwave too [look at my set for crying out loud], but i see it as pointless to bitch.
> 
> He did well enough. his Driller Tore up all sorts of shit, and the autobots were actively running from him



I agree in part with this; though he is a far cry from his comic or G1 counterpart. He died pathetically as Soundwave, Starscream, Megatron and Sentinel did =/ 



> in the Second movie , Prime was Beating his ass Like he owed him money, in Confrontations when Megatron had back up, u Expect him to do better one on one while still injured? I hate To break it too yeah that is consistent





The biggest inconsistency is Prime; his power boost in RotF was overly unexplained. Megatron should have been on a whole new level of Power since he adsorbed over 90% of the Cube.

And the Fallen was a shell of his comic incarnation which took Primus to defeat. 

But those are all just old school Transformer fandom talking there.

Dark of the Moon was a pretty good movie.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 8, 2011)

This isn't your cartoon or comic Prime, this is OG Prime. As in he'll fuck you up. Fuck that "Ok let's be peaceful" shit. Blah this is why I never liked the cartoon


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 8, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> I'd say ROsie.
> 
> But Fox isn't a racist. Calling someone hitler doesn't make you a racist.


But Michael Bay is a jew. Hope you noticed.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm in the belief that after dying in the second movie, when Prime was revived he came back as Nemesis Prime.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 8, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> But Michael Bay is a jew. Hope you noticed.



Michael Bay is not a jew. Spielberg is a jew. 

Still, calling someone Hitler does not make you a racist.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 8, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> This isn't your cartoon or comic Prime, this is OG Prime. As in he'll fuck you up. Fuck that "Ok let's be peaceful" shit. Blah this is why I never liked the cartoon




Prime's greatest strenght was his compassion. No Prime is a Prime with out that conviction. 

That isn't arguable; as any Prime that has lost that conviction has been off lined. 

But again; this is Bayformner Prime; and Bay has shown disregard to the Transformer canon.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2011)

Well this obviously have a different origin from the cartoons.

I like this optimus, he feels like an actual general during war time.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 8, 2011)

True; but even through all the other continuities of Transformers though the years Every Optimus Prime still held compassion for others even the Decepticons. Maybe more so then his fellow Autobots. 

That was a point that pissed Grimlock off the most; as Prime spared Megatron on multiple occasions.

Bay just put a spin on Prime that occasionally leaves a bad taste in my mouth; not as bad as the spin he put on Bumblebee though; that is just wrong LOL


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 8, 2011)

Bay's Optimus feels too much like 90s generic action hero as giant robot for me.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 8, 2011)

That is a good way to sum it up. Even down to the one liners that he uses LOL 

Bay's throw backs to G1 in the first Movie is what made it such a good one IMO.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 8, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> While it fit the mood; it was uncharacteristic of Prime and would have made any other incarnation of him feel as if he were a Decepticon.
> 
> Megatron asked for a Treaty; Prime would have thought on it; Sentinel begged for mercy and understanding. Prime would have shown compassion.
> 
> In fact through out the movies this Prime was portrayed as more barbaric on the level of Nemesis Prime. He would have found a way to save both earth and Cybertron.


 i dont agree with this, These deceptions are more dangerous then any other incarnation, they slaughter innocents,  You cant play the 80's cartoon game with them, because this is a real war you have to be brutal, why Accept a "truce from megatron" when you know you fricking know five minutes from now hell stab u in the back and go back to killing people

Sentinel Didn't deserve mercy ether, 5 minutes earlier he was  talking about enslaving humanity and becoming a god, it was the same as megatron.



> Not exactly. Soundwave was always a competent warrior showing fighting prowess that even rivaled Prime on severakl occasions. He also had the ability to read minds through the electrical synapses of the mind.


 Competent but Clearly never his  strong suit which is why he was and is the  the spy and the controller in almost all of his incarnations



> IMO Bee is the most incorrectly portrayed  Transformer. He, until Bayformers, have never been able to defeat Ravage with out help much less Kill someone as strong as Rampage or Soundwave on his own. Bee was always a scout and never a warrior; sure he was brave; always brave But he never had the ability to take on other non scout like Decepticons. As stated he had troubles with the Cassetteacons.


 100% agree its a complete departure, but its also a huge improvement, they took the Kid Appeal character made him a Complete badass but manged to keep him as the Kids favorite, and its Carrying over to other Adaptions of bee [IDW and Prime]


> I agree in part with this; though he is a far cry from his comic or G1 counterpart. He died pathetically as Soundwave, Starscream, Megatron and Sentinel did =/


 yeah i at least wanted a shout out to this, 



> The biggest inconsistency is Prime; his power boost in RotF was overly unexplained. *Megatron should have been on a whole new level of Power since he adsorbed over 90% of the Cube.*


  that was really just a theory [and would of been less complicated ]


> And the Fallen was a shell of his comic incarnation which took Primus to defeat.


 Yup, but i hate the Fallen and the hole "original 13 transformers" myth so i didn't really care, He at least had clear power's that set him apart from the other transformers thogh, even if they didn't bother to explain it [one of the things that DID bother me about ROTF]


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 8, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Michael Bay is not a jew. Spielberg is a jew.
> 
> Still, calling someone Hitler does not make you a racist.



Apparently she is quite mean and doesn't choose her words wisely. Also remember that some Jews always go apeshit when treating with hitler and nazi tones.

I didnt liked carly tough, she seemed like a wanabe hotness material girl. Imo bitch can gtfo.

This series sucks ass, Heck better do a full CGI movie. Think that without Humans this movie would be unsuccessful? Its not about the humans, but about how much time the humans take on the screen and the story. 

For all I know if this is going to be a CGI fest, then better do it a CGI movie. We can already see that Dreamworks and Pixar can get a good job and result on doing this kind of things.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 8, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> For all I know if this is going to be a CGI fest, then better do it a CGI movie. We can already see that Dreamworks and Pixar can get a good job and result on doing this kind of things.



But then they wouldnt make a ton of money.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 8, 2011)

CGI Movies Would capture what makes these movies work

I.E holly shit it Looks like a real fucking robot on my screen

U want only CGI go watch prime


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 8, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> *Apparently she is quite mean and doesn't choose her words wisely. Also remember that some Jews always go apeshit when treating with hitler and nazi tones.*
> 
> I didnt liked carly tough, she seemed like a wanabe hotness material girl. Imo bitch can gtfo.
> 
> ...



Exactly. 

Fox is an idiot and the words she chose were very culturally insensitive, but not racist. 

My main problem with Carly is her words to Megatron. I was just like...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 8, 2011)

i like it when we get women With Balls


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2011)

I like it when women grow balls out of thin air and result in others acting out of character as well in a desperate attempt to justify their irrelevant existance.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 8, 2011)

megatron u r sentinels bitch, stop being a derp


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 8, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I like it when women grow balls out of thin air



how is it out of thin air when she wasn't taking Sam or the CIA chicks BS ether


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 8, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I like it when women grow balls out of thin air and result in others acting out of character as well in a desperate attempt to justify their irrelevant existance.



It felt so corny I mean... it would've been more meaningful from someone who had been in the previous movies, then a person who was just introduced in the third one. 

Also, Megatron should've crushed her. What happened to that hatred of organics?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 8, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Also, Megatron should've crushed her. What happened to that hatred of organics?



at that point she was screwed any way in his mind, why would he care about one individual

when she talked him down thogh he realized she had a point


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 8, 2011)

Megatron made it a habit in the first film to flick away any human who was next to him with his thumb. This Megatron roars at her and then realizes what she is saying and walks away. 

Yeah, her point was pretty much true but it would've still felt more meaningful coming from somebody who had been in the first two, instead of a person who was just now getting use to giant alien robots fighting and shit. Hell, Epps or Lennox doing it would've been better.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 8, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Megatron made it a habit in the first film to flick away any human who was next to him with his thumb.


Megatron angry and in the middle of a fight



> This Megatron roars at her and then realizes what she is saying and walks away.


 Megatron Depressed and Beaten 



> Yeah, her point was pretty much true but it would've still felt more meaningful coming from somebody who had been in the first two


 Carly's Subplot and Scenes were obviously meant For Megan Fox's Character, So ill give you that


> instead of a person who was just now getting use to giant alien robots fighting and shit.


 she had been living with Sam's pets so she didn't have a Cold start



> Hell, Epps or Lennox doing it would've been better.


them doing any thing but trying to blow his ass up would of been out of character for them


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 8, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> i dont agree with this, These deceptions are more dangerous then any other incarnation, they slaughter innocents, You cant play the 80's cartoon game with them, because this is a real war you have to be brutal, why Accept a "truce from megatron" when you know you fricking know five minutes from now hell stab u in the back and go back to killing people
> 
> Sentinel Didn't deserve mercy ether, 5 minutes earlier he was talking about enslaving humanity and becoming a god, it was the same as megatron.



Sure the 80's carton series played into that part of my reply; but I'm also taking the 80's comics into consideration. In the War Within arc; Grimlock warned Prime on several occasions of Megatron's treachery; even loaned him his weapon to seal the deal. Prime showed Mercy.

In Primal Scream Prime had several opportunities to end Shockwave; yet he decided to show mercy. 


In the Unicron trilogy he had the opportunity to stop Unicron in his tracks buy Killing Galvatron; yet he decided to let Galvatron live deciding there had to be a better way. 

After Megatron was defeated after being fused to Ratchet; instead of scrapping him; Prime put him in a stasis pod through which he is resurrected accidentally by Grimlock.  

And in the comics the Deepticons were ruthless; they killed human and slagged Autobot alike. 

This is still the trend now that IDW has the rights to Transformers. This is nothing special to Bayformers. 

And why accept the truce from Megatron? Because he is a fellow Cybertronian; and Prime believes that everyone is capable of honor and can be redeemed; its what makes him Prime. Not some Barbaric acts that don't even fall under the category of mercy killings.

Sentinel's actions were based on the well being of Cybertron and his race. Although he went about it the wrong way; he was doing it for his people. And he spoke of being 'gods' on Cybertron; not becoming gods to the humans. 

And while his overall treason was wrong; Prime would have seen the bigger picture; I believe Prime would have shown mercy.    



> Competent but Clearly never his strong suit which is why he was and is the the spy and the controller in almost all of his incarnations



Intel was his gimmick; He would more often then not start battles, if he was just the 'spy' he would never had been on the front lines with the rest of the Decepticons; he would have been in the background doing the spy thing. 



> 100% agree its a complete departure, but its also a huge improvement, they took the Kid Appeal character made him a Complete badass but manged to keep him as the Kids favorite, and its Carrying over to other Adaptions of bee [IDW and Prime]



Badass? Ass pull is more like it, his strenght is mostly plot related. Taking a recon character and making them a warrior is completely ignorant in my opinion. Bee will in my eyes always be the scout character; not a fighter no matter how hard he tried. Barricade should have whopped his ass; in fact Bay downplayed all the Decepticons. 



> that was really just a theory [and would of been less complicated ]





			
				Ratchet said:
			
		

> 'The Cube is Raw energy; it could destroy you.'



Raw energy or in this case energon always boosted Transformers. Sure It initially 'killed' Megatron; but with the shard being implanted to resurrect Megatron he should have retained some sort of power boost. In that same light; Prime was getting robo handled by Megatron in the first film. He received no mentionable power boost during the opening of RotF; yet he was whooping Starscream, Megatron and Vortex on his own. If the PIS moment with Sam didn't come up, he would have slagged the lot of the Decepticons then and their.   



> Yup, but i hate the Fallen and the hole "original 13 transformers" myth so i didn't really care, He at least had clear power's that set him apart from the other transformers thogh, even if they didn't bother to explain it [one of the things that DID bother me about ROTF]



Outside minor gravity control; all the Fallen showed was the Seeker, Jetfire, ability to open space bridge. =/ Other then that he seemed only a little large then leader class Transformers. 

And if memory serves; the original 13 was wrote in; in the 80's making part of the histories of the Transformers.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 8, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> Sure the 80's carton series played into that part of my reply; but I'm also taking the 80's comics into consideration. In the War Within arc; Grimlock warned Prime on several occasions of Megatron's treachery; even loaned him his weapon to seal the deal. Prime showed Mercy.


 War within was the begining of Optimus's Reign, Movie prime has been fighting this war for millennia, and was coming off a fresh ass massacre, even in the movie prime was gonna finish despite megatron begging




> In the Unicron trilogy he had the opportunity to stop Unicron in his tracks buy Killing Galvatron; yet he decided to let Galvatron live deciding there had to be a better way.


 Shudders Don't Bring up the Unicron trilogy i try hard to blot out its existence


> After Megatron was defeated after being fused to Ratchet; instead of scrapping him; Prime put him in a stasis pod through which he is resurrected accidentally by Grimlock.


 i think the ratchet factor might have some thing to do with that


> And in the comics the Deepticons were ruthless; they killed human and slagged Autobot alike.
> 
> This is still the trend now that IDW has the rights to Transformers. This is nothing special to Bayformers.


 In the Current comics, prime is Not pullign his punches any more, he actively tried to kill Soundwave in #17 by shooting him in the head


> And why accept the truce from Megatron? Because he is a fellow Cybertronian; and Prime believes that everyone is capable of honor and can be redeemed; its what makes him Prime. Not some Barbaric acts that don't even fall under the category of mercy killings.


 Prime has limits like every one else, He knows better every one with a brain would of made that same choice, Prime made it clear you shouldnt fuck with the humans on his watch in ROTF

He set down a clear line not to cross and megatron pissed on it


> Sentinel's actions were based on the well being of Cybertron and his race. Although he went about it the wrong way; he was doing it for his people. And he spoke of being 'gods' on Cybertron; not becoming gods to the humans.


 "We were Gods on our planet , on this one we only need one" 


> And while his overall treason was wrong; Prime would have seen the bigger picture; I believe Prime would have shown mercy.


 i think he saw how fall his "Father had fallen" and wanted to put the monster he had become out of his misery instead of let him continue to shit on his memory




> Intel was his gimmick; He would more often then not start battles, if he was just the 'spy' he would never had been on the front lines with the rest of the Decepticons; *he would have been in the background doing the spy thing. *


 which is what he mostly did, most of the time, his participation in battle was more or less Using the Casseticons like Pokemon while he took some pop shots with his gun, to my memory i dont think he ever fired his shoulder cannon




> Badass? Ass pull is more like it, his strenght is mostly plot related. Taking a recon character and making them a warrior is completely ignorant in my opinion. Bee will in my eyes always be the scout character; not a fighter no matter how hard he tried. Barricade should have whopped his ass; in fact Bay downplayed all the Decepticons.


Agree to disagree on this one, The Scouts should be able to fight their way out of trouble IMO 




> In that same light; Prime was getting robo handled by Megatron in the first film. He received no mentionable power boost during the opening of RotF; yet he was whooping Starscream, Megatron and Vortex on his own. If the PIS moment with Sam didn't come up, he would have slagged the lot of the Decepticons then and their.


 this is what ive herd form other fans, is that because he was working with he government, he had access to a steady source of energy as well as the fact he had been fighting Decpticons none stop for 2 years in ROTF, it seems like a valid hand wave but even i am suspect



> Outside minor gravity control; all the Fallen showed was the Seeker, Jetfire, ability to open space bridge. =/ Other then that he seemed only a little large then leader class Transformers.


 i wouldn't call it minor, but it was enough to make him seem specail


> And if memory serves; the original 13 was wrote in; in the 80's making part of the histories of the Transformers.


 i still dont like it thogh it just feels really lame to me


----------



## DanE (Jul 9, 2011)

Just saw this movie, some parts where boring and the robot fight was good.  I like how Prime is so mercyless, if the Decepticons didnt respect him they would atleast fear him.  The thing that bothers me is how the cast doesnt take this movie seriously, Shia is leaving and they say they gonna put the guy from Transporter, still I dont know what they will do with a 4th movie, Unicron maybe?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 9, 2011)

They don't have to use Unicron at all.

Quintessons, Galvatron, immortal Starscream are all plot points they could use.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 9, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> But Michael Bay is a jew. Hope you noticed.



Does that make a difference? From what I've read he's pretty strict/controlling. Some would say mad with power. That's the comparison.

Now, is it insensitive? Sure, but it doesn't make her racist even if he is a Jew. Besides you can't be racist to a religion, the correct term would be anti-semite.


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 10, 2011)

not the Jew Argument again


----------



## dixie (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm gona see this tomorrow!  

dunno what to expect though!


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Does that make a difference? From what I've read he's pretty strict/controlling.



That would usually be considered a good thing while handling large amounts of explosives.


----------



## That (Jul 11, 2011)

DanE said:


> Just saw this movie, some parts where boring and the robot fight was good.  I like how Prime is so mercyless, if the Decepticons didnt respect him they would atleast fear him.  The thing that bothers me is how the cast doesnt take this movie seriously, Shia is leaving and they say they gonna put the guy from Transporter, still I dont know what they will do with a 4th movie, Unicron maybe?



There is no 4th movie.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 11, 2011)

That said:


> There is no 4th movie.



Not yet. 

Highest grossing movie of the year so far, Statham is rumored to have a role in a new transformers movie, and Don Murphy hinted at a new trilogy.


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 11, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Not yet.
> 
> Highest grossing movie of the year so far, Statham is rumored to have a role in a new transformers movie, and Don Murphy hinted at a new trilogy.



bay announced that he wasn't making a 4th


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 11, 2011)

There are other directors in the world besides Michael Bay, yunno.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 11, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> There are other directors in the world besides Michael Bay, yunno.


Yeah but none of them know how to actually make a AMAZING MIND BLOWING action movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey Nipple, ever heard of this movie called Terminator 2: Judgment Day? Yeah, it was directed by this pretty cool guy. You might have heard his name before. I think it was, uh... James Cameron.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 11, 2011)

They could just give it to Uwe Boll. :ho


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 11, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> There are other directors in the world besides Michael Bay, yunno.



but who really wants to work on anything that Bay has been involved with


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2011)

I would. When I fix the series it would make me look good in comparison.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 11, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I would. When I fix the series it would make me look good in comparison.


But then you gotta consider what kind of people go to the theaters. 

This is the day and age where Tron: Legacy makes more than fucking True Grit .


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 11, 2011)

so why hasn't tyrese had any bigger roles yet, he's been playing small parts since like 4ever


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2011)

Cause' he's Black.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 11, 2011)

yeah, but still, he's gotta compete with will smith or something , get some leading man roles, or get in a marvel comic or dc movie.


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 11, 2011)

cause he's been in some stupid movies in the past, and stuff like that can hurt your career


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 12, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I would. When I fix the series it would make me look good in comparison.



Please, you would get pushed around by the producers worse than Gavin Hood did with X-Men: Wolverine, of course they would have to first actually hire an inexperienced person to helm their $150mill+ project.

Pretty much, you'd need someone in the same ballpark of Spielberg's clout to get some significant creative control. The fourth movie will probably be designed by a committee, more so than the first three.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2011)

The hypothetical was naturally assuming I would have total creative control.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 12, 2011)

Bah.**


----------



## Wesley (Jul 12, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Pretty much, you'd need someone in the same ballpark of Spielberg's clout to get some significant creative control. The fourth movie will probably be designed by a committee, more so than the first three.



Kill the committee.  After all, the show must go on and if you're the last one standing, you've effectively stolen it.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 14, 2011)

That's been posted at least 20 times already.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> That's been posted at least 20 times already.


**


----------



## Taleran (Jul 14, 2011)

You know after thinking about this movie more, I actually enjoy it more than when I first came out of it.

It is very strange.


----------



## KazeYama (Jul 14, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> yeah, but still, he's gotta compete with will smith or something , get some leading man roles, or get in a marvel comic or dc movie.



Sorry but Sam Jackson has the badass black guy role locked up for marvel movies. And DC is racist. Although judging from what the reviews were he would've been a better choice for Green Lantern than Ryan "I don't know where my loyalties lie" Renolds.

Also people shouldn't hate on Michael Bay he is a "good" director. There are many directors who could have the same budget and make a film that wasn't entertaining. I certainly thought all of the transformers films were entertaining and 3 was an improvement over 2. People shouldn't expect high drama from a film based on a cartoon that was based on a toy line. I want to see big explosions, and I want to see panty shots as a girl gets out of a car. Expecting anything less than nonsensical over the top balls of fire in your face is just setting the bar too high. I will gladly take a dozen Michael Bays who bring life back to the meaning of summer blockbuster rather than a movie that tries to be both over the top in spectacle and down to earth at the same time and ultimately leaves you feeling empty. (I'm looking at you James Cameron)


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 14, 2011)

Bioness said:


> I'll just leave this here...


I already posted it many pages ago........


----------



## Bioness (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm sorry but 60 pages is a bit much to go through >.>


----------



## bachaa (Jul 14, 2011)

Just watched this movie, was sort of cliche at points but its a transformers movie and it was very entertaining.

Am I the only one that prefers Rosie over Megan Fox?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes you are. At least Megan Fox looked like a girl who would get her hands dirty. Rosie was just clasic damsel in distress throughout this whole movie.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 15, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Yes you are. At least Megan Fox looked like a girl who would get her hands dirty. Rosie was just clasic damsel in distress throughout this whole movie.



No, he's not.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 15, 2011)

KazeYama said:


> Sorry but Sam Jackson has the badass black guy role locked up for marvel movies. And DC is racist. Although judging from what the reviews were he would've been a better choice for Green Lantern than Ryan "I don't know where my loyalties lie" Renolds.



Yes, but that would require them to use John Stewart instead of Hal Jordan, and I think it's about damn time Hal got his time to shine outside of the comics as opposed to Stewart. Not sure how much it helped though, since people are still ignorantly saying, "hey, Green Lantern is supposed to be black!" Probably the same morons who saw Batman Begins and said, "hey, the Joker is supposed to be the Wayne's killer!" Seriously, why do people act like they know anything about comic books when they've apparently haven't even made an effort to read one? 

Also, I don't see what's wrong with Reynolds choosing to be in two different comic-film universes. It's not likely the two different films will cause a schedule clash, especially since there's a good chance neither Green Lantern 2 (1st one bombed in the box office) or Deadpool (for the most part, only comics readers know about him which means unlikely box-office success) will get made.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2011)

It _would_ be nice to have a superhero movie starring a Black guy though...

inb4Hancock


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 15, 2011)

KazeYama said:


> (I'm looking at you James Cameron)



.....the man whose last blockbuster made over 2 billion, and has history of making good, watchable action/sci-fi movies (except Titanic, which remains the only movie that forced me to leave the cinema) which make big money is inferior to....Michael Bay?

....Alright then.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 15, 2011)

bachaa said:


> Just watched this movie, was sort of cliche at points but its a transformers movie and it was very entertaining.
> 
> Am I the only one that prefers Rosie over Megan Fox?


Nah i'm with you.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 15, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Yes you are. At least Megan Fox looked like a girl who would get her hands dirty. Rosie was just clasic damsel in distress throughout this whole movie.


But she's sexier, I lie?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 15, 2011)

Saw it last Monday, it was enjoyable. First film I watched in 3D too.

Sentinel Prime was boss, single-handling several Autobots like nothing during the end. 

Though I think I still prefer the first one.



Blitzomaru said:


> Yes you are. At least Megan Fox looked like a girl who would get her hands dirty. Rosie was just clasic damsel in distress throughout this whole movie.



I agree.


----------



## KazeYama (Jul 15, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> .....the man whose last blockbuster made over 2 billion, and has history of making good, watchable action/sci-fi movies (except Titanic, which remains the only movie that forced me to leave the cinema) which make big money is inferior to....Michael Bay?
> 
> ....Alright then.



Titanic was the previous record holder for box office and you just said it sucked. Yet you make an argument that Cameron is known for making good movies and that making a lot of money is synonymous with quality. Seems like a bad argument. 

Sure Avatar was an impressive spectacle, but the plot and romance elements made it a disappointment. It took itself too seriously for what it actually was. I don't think Michael Bay or the Transformers franchise takes itself seriously and I don't think it should.

 I guess Transformers delivered in all the areas it promised and it was entertaining throughout the film whereas Avatar may have had more impressive highs than any of the transformers films it also had more lows. 

If you are going to define a "blockbuster" movie I think it ultimately has to be oriented around action and offering up something you have never seen before and visually the action set pieces in Transformers were amazing. The whole building cut in half scene and falling over sequence was like 20 minutes long and just kept pushing the boundaries of how crazy and improbably things could get.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 15, 2011)

This one has already made Worldwide: $700 mill so I think it could be the fastest movie to $1 billion worldwide :WOW


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jul 16, 2011)

illmatic said:


> This one has already made Worldwide: $700 mill so I think it could be the fastest movie to $1 billion worldwide :WOW



It's not going to beat Avatar. By this time Avatar was already past the 800 million mark.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 16, 2011)

KazeYama said:


> Titanic was the previous record holder for box office and you just said it sucked. Yet you make an argument that Cameron is known for making good movies and that making a lot of money is synonymous with quality. Seems like a bad argument.



I don't see how, considering you are ignoring the likes of Terminator 1 & 2, Aliens and True Lies which were all highly watchable and enjoyable movies. 

On the matter of Titanic, you do know that there is a distinct possibility that those who dislike with a passion (such as me) are most likely in a minority? It is a possibility I fully accept, thus acknowledging that quite a lot of people found it an enjoyable and highly watchable movie.

My personal opinion does not effect his ability to make good movies.



> Sure Avatar was an impressive spectacle, but the plot and romance elements made it a disappointment. It took itself too seriously for what it actually was. I don't think Michael Bay or the Transformers franchise takes itself seriously and I don't think it should.



I will acknowledge the issues with the plot, considering that it's eco green warriors against souless douchebag big companies point wasn't so much subtly hinted as it was bashed into your head with a sledgehammer.

But so what? Personally it was the first movie in near three years that got me excited to go the cinema again(I had started collecting dvd's instead), and it got me back into the whole experience of cinema going. And it was beautiful, and while bashing 3-d is in the in thing now, I thought it elevated the movies visual lush and wonder unto whole new level. 

And that last 30 minutes or so? That was a large scale battle done fucking perfectly.

I came out of that movie a happy, happy camper.



> I guess Transformers delivered in all the areas it promised and it was entertaining throughout the film whereas Avatar may have had more impressive highs than any of the transformers films it also had more lows.
> 
> If you are going to define a "blockbuster" movie I think it ultimately has to be oriented around action and offering up something you have never seen before and visually the action set pieces in Transformers were amazing. The whole building cut in half scene and falling over sequence was like 20 minutes long and just kept pushing the boundaries of how crazy and improbably things could get.



This part I'll have to disagree with.

Transformers never delivered, never once. At best it was a stark abortion of what could have been potentially fuck awesome. 

Was it still watchable and something you could squeeze some enjoyment out of? Sure, even I managed to enjoy despite its gaping flaws. 

But that hardly proves bloody anything, considering I could enjoy Carnosaur 2(seriously, find it and watch it, it is awesome in a horrible way) as well. 

Cheers.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 16, 2011)

KazeYama said:


> Sorry but Sam Jackson has the badass black guy role locked up for marvel movies. And DC is racist. Although judging from what the reviews were he would've been a better choice for Green Lantern than Ryan "I don't know where my loyalties lie" Renolds.
> 
> Also people shouldn't hate on Michael Bay he is a "good" director. There are many directors who could have the same budget and make a film that wasn't entertaining. I certainly thought all of the transformers films were entertaining and 3 was an improvement over 2. People shouldn't expect high drama from a film based on a cartoon that was based on a toy line. I want to see big explosions, and I want to see panty shots as a girl gets out of a car. Expecting anything less than nonsensical over the top balls of fire in your face is just setting the bar too high. I will gladly take a dozen Michael Bays who bring life back to the meaning of summer blockbuster rather than a movie that tries to be both over the top in spectacle and down to earth at the same time and ultimately leaves you feeling empty. (I'm looking at you James Cameron)



James Cameron can direct action scenes around Michael Bay in CIRCLES. So whatever you are praising Bay for, Cameron gets that praise x 1000.



I have found that my only major problem with Michael Bay movies is our sense of humor do not click and I am not going to let that get in the way of the rest of the movies.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

TF3 had flying suits because.. Bay saw flysuits once on 60 minutes and decided he should shoehorn them in.


Never gave a cent to transformers, not looking forward to watching it on a non theater format

Watch Harry Potter instead. It's the shit


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 17, 2011)

Stunna said:


> It _would_ be nice to have a superhero movie starring a Black guy though...
> 
> inb4Hancock


Blade .


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 17, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> TF3 had flying suits because.. Bay saw flysuits once on 60 minutes and decided he should shoehorn them in.
> 
> 
> Never gave a cent to transformers, not looking forward to watching it on a non theater format
> ...


I saw both. If you prefer action and comedy, watch Transformers 3. If you prefer betting acting, story, and movie overall, go check out HP Deathly Hollows 2


----------



## Zeroo (Jul 17, 2011)

just saw this again but in 3D this time and OMG  ... totally worth it! u haven't seen this movies till u seen it in 3D...truly a spectacle!


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 17, 2011)

3D wasn't too great in this movie. And I saw it in imax. But I don't really care for 3D either way. It's a gimmick.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 24, 2011)

I saw it.  Definiently the darkest film of the lot.  Kind of burned their bridges behind them with the ending, no pun intended.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 24, 2011)

Taleran said:


> James Cameron can direct action scenes around Michael Bay in CIRCLES. So whatever you are praising Bay for, Cameron gets that praise x 1000.



No he cant 

come on now the Action scenes in Avatar were lifeless and boring

oh well haters are gonna hate i guess


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 25, 2011)

I agree Michael Bay is better at action scenes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2011)

Bioness said:


> I'll just leave this here...



Posted already haha you cunt! 


I haven't seen it though.  That's pretty funny.


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 25, 2011)

Tekkenman11 said:


> It's not going to beat Avatar. By this time Avatar was already past the 800 million mark.



nothing will beat avatar unless James Cameron makes another epic movie that exceeds Avatar


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 25, 2011)

not even HP 7?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 25, 2011)

Nothing will beat avatar monetarily. Hell, Pocahontas already beat Avatar to the punchline.


----------



## Talon. (Jul 25, 2011)

damn right it did 

my dad pointed out the reused footage thing, i fuckin lol'd


----------



## vegitabo (Jul 31, 2011)

this movie is so stupid, but I can't stop watching, lol 

and avatar sucks... apparently people with space technology can't beat people with spears...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 31, 2011)

vegitabo said:


> this movie is so stupid, but I can't stop watching, lol
> 
> and avatar sucks... apparently people with space technology can't beat people with spears...



the war and slaughter could of been avoided had the Cat people been more wiling to deal


----------



## The Soldier (Aug 1, 2011)

vegitabo said:


> this movie is so stupid, but I can't stop watching, lol
> 
> and avatar sucks... apparently people with space technology can't beat people with spears...



blasphemy, how dare you say Avatar Sucks


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 1, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> blasphemy, how dare you say Avatar Sucks



Avatar was mediocre brah.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 1, 2011)

Avatar wasn't terrible or anything, but it's not worthy of being the highest grossing film of all time.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 1, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> blasphemy, how dare you say Avatar Sucks



its Ferngully in Space


----------



## Stunna (Aug 1, 2011)

It at least put a twist on the concept.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 1, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> its Ferngully in Space



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9bsHAXwaEE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sassy (Aug 1, 2011)

Hm, gotta say the 3rd of this movie was appealing in some ways, very graphic on some parts was impressed with that.

All in all good movie some what.


----------



## The Soldier (Aug 2, 2011)

I enjoyed avatar


----------



## Taleran (Aug 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Avatar wasn't terrible or anything, but it's not worthy of being the highest grossing film of all time.



Why not it seems perfectly designed to do just that.



Zen-aku said:


> its Ferngully in Space



Congratulations you can parrot a South Park episode care to actually add something to the discussion 



I look at Avatar kinda funny because my favorite Cameron film is his first film _Terminator._ In which future technology comes back in time to win the future.

In the future from when he made Terminator, Cameron has surrendered and the future technology has overtaken his movies.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2011)

Sure, but the obvious reason is that there's much more that are better.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 2, 2011)

I enjoye Avatar, but it is kind of overrated IMO.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 2, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Congratulations you can parrot a South Park episode care to actually add something to the discussion



I dont watch south park on a Regular basis so if they made that joke as well its coincidental but ive been saying it to my self ever since i Saw avatar then a few weeks later Watched the Nostalgia Critics Review on Ferngully


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 18, 2011)

This might be a weird request, but can someone give me a list of all Autobot *and* Decepticon casualties across all 3 movies? I mean named characters like Ironhide or Starscream.

I need the name, Decepticon/Autobot, the killer, and how.
For example, 
Starscream (D) - killed by Sam, blinded with a hook, head blown up with a pipe bomb.

Reps will flow. I don't know the Transformersverse well enough to do it myself  I only watched Beast Wars when I was a kid.

//HbS


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 18, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> This might be a weird request, but can someone give me a list of all Autobot *and* Decepticon casualties across all 3 movies? I mean named characters like Ironhide or Starscream.
> 
> I need the name, Decepticon/Autobot, the killer, and how.
> For example,
> ...



go march your butt down to best buy and get seasons 1-4 of the original G1 Transformers


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 18, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> This might be a weird request, but can someone give me a list of all Autobot *and* Decepticon casualties across all 3 movies? I mean named characters like Ironhide or Starscream.
> 
> I need the name, Decepticon/Autobot, the killer, and how.
> For example,
> ...



I'm too lazy, but I'm sure that information should be on the Transformers wiki.


----------



## sparkykandy (Oct 18, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> This might be a weird request, but can someone give me a list of all Autobot *and* Decepticon casualties across all 3 movies? I mean named characters like Ironhide or Starscream.
> 
> I need the name, Decepticon/Autobot, the killer, and how.
> For example,
> ...



As someone said, you should be able to get that stuff from tfwiki, but I'll go ahead and cut and paste the relevant stuff.  I'll start with Dark of the Moon now, and do the other two later.

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Dark of The Moon Deaths*

Autobots
Sentinel Prime- killed by, ugh, Optimus.
"Optimus countered that Sentinel had, more importantly, betrayed himself and his professed ideals, and as his former mentor howled at the ruination of his plans, Optimus unceremoniously executed Sentinel Prime with Megatron's fusion shotgun."
Source:  

Ironhide- killed by Sentinel Prime
"Before anybody could react, Sentinel shot Ironhide in the back with his hidden cosmic rust cannon. Succumbing to the effects of the rust, Ironhide demanded to know what Sentinel had done, but the Prime callously stated that he was merely "discharging" the soldier from duty, and dealt the finishing blow. As the traitor disappeared into the NEST base to retrieve his pillars, Ironhide died, crumbling into dust. "
Source: 

Wheeljack/Que- killed by Barricade?
"At Dylan Gould's prodding, Soundwave decided to make trophies of the prisoners, starting with Que. Despite Que’s pleas for mercy, he was shot by a Decepticon protoform before being swiftly finished off by Barricade. His death left Bumblebee distraught, mourning his lost friend, while Barricade added insult to injury laughing at the fallen Autobot. But Bumblebee soon avenged his fallen friend by killing Soundwave."
Source: 

Wheelie? (Possible Casualty?)-killed by ship crashing into water?
"They rode it up to one of the massive Decepticon "mother ships" hovering over Chicago that was controlling several smaller ships like the one they hijacked. Wheelie and Brains overrode the ship's controls, dropping several of the small fighters onto the battlefield, causing a distraction just at the right second for Soundwave, preventing Bumblebee from being executed after Que. This also allowed the Autobots to gain an essential lead in the battle, proving the duo's worth in the end as the massive ship crashed into a large body of water below."
Source: 

Brains? (Possible Casualty?)-killed by ship crashing into water?
"This also allowed the Autobots to gain an essential lead in the battle, proving the duo's worth in the end as the massive ship crashed into a large body of water below."
Source: 

Decepticons
Megatron- killed by Optimus
"Just as Megatron was about to shoot, Optimus shoved Megatron to the ground, smashed Megatron's head with an energy axe, and tore it off his body, killing the tyrant once and for all. Optimus then used his nemesis' fusion shotgun to end Sentinel's life as well."
Source: 

Starscream- killed by puny human Sam /Wheeljack's inventions
"Relishing a chance to be alone with the fleshling once again, Starscream mocked and toyed with the human while trying to kill him. However Sam had a grappling hook from Que on hand, and fired it into Starscream's optic, partially and painfully blinding the Decepticon. Starscream flailed around in pain, causing Sam to fly through a building window. Then Lennox's team arrived and began firing on him. As he tried to return fire, Sam jumped onto his shoulder and stabbed a boomstick into his remaining optic, fully blinding him. Starscream began losing it, screaming in panic and pain as he tried scraping it out of his eye on the ground, cursing the human scum. Lennox attempted to free Sam from the grappling wire, but the panicked Starscream flew up to the top of a nearby building, taking them both with him. As he swore to kill the humans, the boomstick went off, blowing Starscream's head apart and causing his chest to explode, leaving his lifeless body to fall to the ground. Lennox and Sam were saved from the fall by Bumblebee and Sam nervously assured everyone Starscream was dead."
Source: 

Laserbeak: killed by Sam and Bumblebee?
"When Sam was arrived to rescue Carly, Laserbeak transformed out of his CD player mode and grabbed Sam with his talons and threw him out of the window. But Sam was saved by Bumblebee and his newly acquired Decepticon fighter. Laserbeak tried knocking a military drone into the fighter to jam its engines, and struggled with Sam on top of the fighter. Sam managed to hold Laserbeak's head in front of one of the fighter's guns and had Bumblebee fire, decapitating and killing Laserbeak."
Source: 

Shockwave: killed by Optimus with puny humans help
"However the human soldiers had set a trap, and while firing at them, Shockwave was blinded by one of their parachutes, and his eye was then shot out, causing it to dangle by its wires. Optimus Prime then came charging back into the battle, and when Shockwave fired at him the Autobot dodged the shot, donned a set of knuckle-spikes, and punched Shockwave so hard that part of his abdomen shattered. Even this did not put Shockwave down, but Prime did not let up - he punched Shockwave again, pinned the Decepticon down and tore his dangling eye out through his throat, finally ending the Decepticon's life."
Source: 

Barricade (he came back?)-killed by puny humans
"Barricade was taken out during the NEST attack on Shockwave's group. While yelling at a protoform he was blinded by sniper shots to his eyes. He stumbled around in pain for a moment before being crippled by a boomstick placed on his leg. Barricade collapsed to the ground, dropping his gun as he did. He then tried to crawl to safety before finally being killed by several shots to his head by gunfire from the human troops."
Source: 

Crankcase- killed by Ironhide
" Crankcase was destroyed when Ironhide forced Crowbar's spear through his head, slammed the Decepticon's body into an abandoned car, and kicked the wreckage into a nearby auto shop, which exploded."
Source: 

Crowbar- killed by Ironhide?
"Though Crowbar's spear found its mark, embedding itself into Ironhide's shoulder, Sideswipe tossed the Autobot veteran his discarded blaster, which he used to shoot the Decepticon in the face as Crowbar leaped to attack."
Source: 

Hatchet- killed by Dino and a passing car
"After Hatchet was pounded with Autobot ordnance, Dino tossed the Decepticon into the oncoming side of the highway, where he slammed into a passing car and was destroyed."
Source: 

Driller- killed by, guess who?, Optimus
"but Optimus, with a jet pack and upgraded weapons from his trailer, attacked it in midair and apparently killed it by slamming his entire body through its head."
Source: 

Soundwave- killed by Bumblebee
"The two warriors battled, with Bumblebee shooting Soundwave in the leg, which caused him to drop one of his guns. He then delivered the final blow by throwing an uppercut to Soundwave's torso and shooting Soundwave upwards, disintegrating his head."
Source: 

Edit: For some reason, I missed Soundwave.  I'm going blame this on the fact that I didn't know that he died until people on the Internet said that he died.  Apparently, I can't tell one gray Decepticon from another gray Decepticon.




As said before, I'll do the other two movies later.  Also, if I missed any, tfwiki is the source that I used.


----------



## quizmasterG (Oct 19, 2011)

this movie was awful.... worse of the 3

random story, they brough another old guy from the past back like Movie 2


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 19, 2011)

Good action scenes, though.

//HbS


----------



## sparkykandy (Oct 19, 2011)

*Revenge of the Fallen Deaths*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Autobots
Optimus Prime (Yeah, we all know that he gets better.)-killed by Megatron
"However, Megatron managed to stab his own sword through Optimus Prime's chest, following with a point blank shot through his injured back. Critically injured, Optimus implored the still-observing Sam to run. Although the rest of the Autobots soon arrived and drove off Megatron and Starscream, Optimus Prime was dead."
Source-

Jetfire- killed by sacrificing himself to help Prime
"As he lay dying, Jetfire, who felt that during his entire life he'd never done a thing worth doing, offered his parts to Optimus Prime, saying that they would give him "a power like you've never known". Telling Optimus to fulfill his destiny, Jetfire ripped out his spark core and died."
Source- 

Arcee? (She may have died or not.  Anyways, the pinkish component is Arcee, blue is Chormia, and purple is Elita-One.)- killed by enemy forces
"Arcee arrived with Ironhide to escort them through the warzone, but unfortunately, two of her bodies were shot down by enemy forces, with only the blue component remaining operational when last seen."
Source: 

Decepticons
The Fallen- killed by Optimus "Give me your face" Prime
"Although The Fallen managed to rip off one of Prime's thrusters and strike him with it, Optimus soon impaled The Fallen with his own spear, then demanded his face, tearing it off. As The Fallen tried to flee, Optimus Prime punched through his abdomen, crushing his spark core and killing The Fallen, as a wounded Megatron watched in horror."
Source: 

Ravage- killed by Sam's pet: Bumblebee
"Bumblebee still had plenty of fight left in him, and he promptly dispatched the killer kitty by tearing out Ravage's own goo-covered spine. Ouch. He even used the torn out spine to whip Rampage across the face. Double Ouch"
Source: 

Alice- killed by Mikaela
"Alice chased the trio out of the dorm, and through the campus library where she destroyed several shelves with energy blasts, eventually firing wide and blasting a hole in the library wall. Her quarry fled through the opening and Mikaela hotwired a car. Catching up with them, Alice leaped onto the hood and tried to get at Sam by smashing through the windshield. Mikaela tried to shake Alice off by driving, but had no luck until she rammed the car, and thus the Decepticon infiltrator, into a lamp post. Mikaela sped off, making sure to grind what was left of Alice under the car's tires on the way."
Source: 

Grindor- killed by Psycho Prime (Optimus Prime)
"Grindor was just pulling out the deenergized blade Prime had swung into him when the Autobot unleashed his Energon Hooks and jabbed it into his optic, using the leverage to pull himself onto the Decepticon. Once on top, Prime then struck another hook into Grindor, then proceeded to tear his head apart, killing Grindor. As he pushed the lifeless hulk to the ground, Optimus contemptuously commented on the material Grindor was made of. (Tin, to be specific"
Source: 

Demolishor- killed by "guess who" Optimus 
"Standing before the "Punk-ass Decepticon" as Ironhide dubbed him, Optimus inquired if there were any last words he wished to convey. In defiance, Demolishor declared with his dying breath that they were too late, and that The Fallen would rise again. Optimus Prime replied in the negative and shot him through the optic, executing him."
Source: 

Devastator- killed by a navy's ship rail gun
"By this point, Simmons had made his way to the pyramid, and he radioed a nearby navy ship to fire its experimental rail gun, which had been developed based on studies of Megatron during his captivity at Hoover Dam. The gun's projectile hit Devastator, blasting off an arm and the lower half of his leg, making him lose his balance, causing him to shatter into many pieces as his body tumbled down the pyramid."
Source: 

Sideways-killed by Sideswipe
"Sideways didn't get far, and eventually met his end when Sideswipe engaged in pursuit, transformed, and bisected Sideways as he attempted to flee."
Source: 

Scorponok- killed by Jetfire
"During the battle in Egypt between the Autobots and the Decepticons, Scorponok, having answered The Fallen and Megatron's call, lurked beneath the surface of the sand. He struck when the decrepit turncoat Jetfire was finishing off Mixmaster, catching the ancient Seeker off-guard and severely wounding him. Scorponok did not live long enough to savour his success, however, as a collapsing Jetfire managed to crush his head with his fist. "
Source: 

Scrapmetal- killed by Long Haul and Mixmaster?  or Various Decepticons
". Before Scrapmetal could protest, he was set upon by Long Haul and Mixmaster and beaten to death as they tore off the components needed to restore Megatron. Once these were attached, Scalpel struck Megatron with the shard, reviving the Decepticon leader. Scrapmetal's parts allowed Megatron to take the alternate mode of a Cybertronian tank with flight features. He may have been honored for all time for his sacrifice for the Decepticon cause. But probably not."
Source: 

Hightower, Overload, and Scavenger- see Devastator
Rampage, Mixmaster, Long Haul, and Scrapper- see both Devastor and below.  (Apparently, there's two of each of them.)

Rampage-killed by Bumblebee
"After a long battle (which also resulted in the death of Ravage), Bumblebee finished Rampage by ripping his arms off and over-extending his neck with a powerful kick, killing him."
Source:  

Mixmaster- killed by Jetfire
"Elsewhere, the other Mixmaster fought against the NEST forces in the Egyptian town near the great ruins of the pyramids, using his cannon emplacement mode to cause serious problems, until the ex-Decepticon Jetfire arrived to slice him in half and crush his torso, popping his head off and killing him. "
Source: 

Long Haul- killed by US Air Force air strike
"Long Haul was destroyed soon after during the United States Air Force air strike on the remaining Decepticons"
Source: 

Scrapper- killed by US Air Force air strike
"Back at the Egyptian town, the other Scrapper was destroyed when the United States Air Force bombed the heck out of the battlefield."
Source: 




Ugh.  Anyways, same as before.  Copied and pasted the relevant stuff from tfwiki.  I'll get the first movie later.  Hopefully it doesn't have as many deaths.


----------



## sparkykandy (Oct 19, 2011)

I know that double posting is frowned upon, but editing my previous post would be headache inducing.  But anyways, here's the final part of all the Transformer deaths in the live-action movies.

*Transformers (2007) deaths*


*Spoiler*: __ 




Autobots
Jazz- killed by Megatron
"Megatron preyed upon the small Autobot who had the audacity to attack him. The Decepticon leader tossed him through the air, then landed upon him with the crushing grip of his talons. Valiantly, Jazz fought on to the bitter end as Megatron tore him in two, throwing his pieces to the ground before attacking Optimus Prime."
Source:  

Decepticons
Blackout- killed by Captain Lennox and F-22s 
"Blackout tried to finish them off until Captain Lennox, using an abandoned motorcycle, charged at him and fired a sabot round into his crotch (ouch), as F-22s pounded the Decepticon with missiles, extinguishing his spark. "
Source: 

Bonecrusher- killed by Optimus Prime
"Bonecrusher swung his tail wildly at the Autobot, all the while screaming incoherently. This gave Optimus the opportunity he needed to get his sword ready... which the Autobot leader used to cleave Bonecrusher's right arm and run through the Decepticon's neck, nearly severing it. Optimus then wrenched Bonecrusher's head from its neck and tossed it aside."
Source: 

Brawl (also known as Devastator)- killed by Bumblebee and human soldiers
"With the Autobot's return to battle being the deciding factor, the human soldiers rallied and fired more sabots, piercing Devastator's armor until a final shot from Bumblebee struck Devastator's spark and killed him. Devastator died as he lived: destroying things, for his chassis crashed into the building the human soldiers had taken refuge in."
Source:  

Frenzy- killed himself accidentally?
"Frenzy made it into the room via the air ducts and sent a series of flying blades at the humans. One, however, ricocheted madly across the room, and took out most of Frenzy's head. With a muttered "oh shit," Frenzy collapsed."
Source:  

Megatron (he gets better)- killed by puny human Sam 
"Optimus Prime ordered the boy to place the AllSpark into his chest, the human instead pushed it into the now-exposed spark in Megatron's chest, overloading him with energy and extinguishing the Decepticon's life force. As Optimus Prime stood over Megatron's lifeless shell, watching the light flicker out of his brother's optics, he remarked somberly, yet remorsefully, that Megatron had left him no choice, and removed a shard of the AllSpark from his brother's spark cavity."
 Source: 




As said before, I just copied and pasted the relevant stuff from tfwiki.  Anyways, if I'm missing anybody, tfwiki probably has the details.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks alot. I'll rep you for each movie. God damn, Optimus has a high kill/death ratio. Too bad Ironhide didn't kill anyone

//HbS


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 23, 2011)

considering Ironhide was all talk


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 23, 2011)

And his death was the most unnecessary.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 23, 2011)

same with Jazz


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 24, 2011)

Is the Movies' Starscream the version with limitless lives? 

//HbS


----------



## sparkykandy (Oct 24, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Is the Movies' Starscream the version with limitless lives?
> 
> //HbS



Sounds more like Animated Starscream who got killed several times by Megatron but kept on coming back for more.

Anyways, Movie Ironhide killed people.  According to death lists, he killed Crankcase and Crowbar in Dark of the Moon.  Movie Ratchet on the other hand, was useless.  Heck, you can probably take him out of the movies without affecting the plot.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh, and another thing, wasn't Cybertron in sleep mode, or something? Healing itself from something that happened during the war, dark energon poisoning? And now it's all destroyed?

//HbS


----------



## Ramen9 (Oct 25, 2011)

I thought Cybertron was completely ruined from the war and was only able to be restored through the allspark (TFII?), then that got destroyed. Then Sentinel tried to restore it using his 'pillars' but the whole thing is interrupted (TFIII), destroying Cybertron.

Who else preferred Megan Fox?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 25, 2011)

Nah, pillars were only a matter of transportation. I don't know, I only remember what was in War for Cybertron game. There, the Core went to shut down itself for millions of years, to heal itself from Dark Energon poisoning. Autobots then went into exile on the Ark. Though there is another game between Ark launch and shutdown of the Core, and Fall of Cybertron wasn't released yet.

//HbS


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 25, 2011)

Ramen9 said:


> I thought Cybertron was completely ruined from the war and was only able to be restored through the allspark (TFII?), then that got destroyed. Then Sentinel tried to restore it using his 'pillars' but the whole thing is interrupted (TFIII), destroying Cybertron.
> 
> Who else preferred Megan Fox?



in the first movie they said they needed the allspark cube to restore the planet


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, that's a shame.

//HbS


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

They can just make their own planet.

Out of our litter.


----------

